# Medicated IUI 2012



## fertilesoul

Hi all,

I am supposed to start my first medicated IUI after no pregnancy with 2 rounds of clomid and 2 rounds of letrozole. Anyone willing to share their experience with medicated IUI? Could you please mention your medication regimen, how many rounds until BFP, your infertility diagnosis.

As for me:
Medication regimen: 100 mg clomid CD3-7, Vivelle estrogen patch CD8-12, Ovidrel injection (day to be determined by ultrasound), Crinone progesterone cream 2 days post insemination until AF comes or end of first trimester
How many rounds: starting my first round next week if my cyst is gone
Diagnosis: unexplained secondary infertility with intermittent anovulatory cycles


----------



## Chiles

Didn't want to read and run

I am doing a medicated IUI as well

My protocol is long: 
Flutamide CD 3-13
Prednisone CD 3 ...until
Femara 5mg CD 5-9
Gonal F 75iu CD 9- 13/ or Until RE decides Follies are big enough 
Novarel Trigger

Currently on CD 5

GL :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for posting ... i will be stalking this thread. I am interested and may fall under this category soon.


----------



## Equal

Hello!! Here are my stats! This month will be my first medicated iui as well

Medication regimen: 50 mg clomid CD3-7, Trigger shot, progestrone post iui
how many rounds: First Cycle, currently on CD4, will be going back for cycle monitoring starting CD10
Diagnosis: Mild-Moderate Endo

Looking foward to seeing how everyone does!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I take Clomid 50mg days 3-7, I usually O myself with anywhere from 2-4 decent follies so haven't had a trigger shot. Then as of CD 10 I do bloodwork daily until surge detected, ultarsounds every other day to watch the follies.
I am considering trigger this time at optimal time for most follicles as mine tend to get pretty large. Also I hear you usually release all eggies when you trigger instead of just the lead one or maybe two. Perhaps better the odds???

My fist pregnancy the 2nd IUI worked same dosage days as listed. I am doing 2nd IUI this month, wish me luck!


----------



## Chiles

Hopeful42nd said:


> I take Clomid 50mg days 3-7, I usually O myself with anywhere from 2-4 decent follies so haven't had a trigger shot. Then as of CD 10 I do bloodwork daily until surge detected, ultarsounds every other day to watch the follies.
> I am considering trigger this time at optimal time for most follicles as mine tend to get pretty large. Also I hear you usually release all eggies when you trigger instead of just the lead one or maybe two. Perhaps better the odds???
> 
> My fist pregnancy the 2nd IUI worked same dosage days as listed. I am doing 2nd IUI this month, wish me luck!

:dust:


----------



## Chiles

Equal said:


> Hello!! Here are my stats! This month will be my first medicated iui as well
> 
> Medication regimen: 50 mg clomid CD3-7, Trigger shot, progestrone post iui
> how many rounds: First Cycle, currently on CD4, will be going back for cycle monitoring starting CD10
> Diagnosis: Mild-Moderate Endo
> 
> Looking foward to seeing how everyone does!!

:dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Wish you all luck. Hoping for 2012 Fall babies :D


----------



## Chiles

Same to you :dust: And everyone else on bnb


----------



## Chiles

How are you ladies!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Doing good besides the headache ive had for almost three days. It's prob from the clomid combined with lack of caffeine. Trying to go cold turkey which is never fun.
Everything feels normal besides that. Just waiting till Thursday for monitoring :)
How are you doing?


----------



## Chiles

I am great, I start my injectables today :) I go in saturday for monitoring. Hopefully they will find some grat size follies. I am hoping for 5 or 6 good eggies, More targets lol. Well keep us updated on your cycle:)


----------



## s08

I am dong a medicated IUI also. Wish it didn't come to this, but what can you do?

I had my second IUI Jan. 4th on CD 13. My protocol is the same as last month's IUI, which unfortunately was unsuccessful. 

I am taking femara/letrozole 2.5 mg days 3-7 (3rd month on the meds). No trigger or anything else. My IUI timing has been based on positive OPK&#8217;s since I ovulate on my own. If unsuccessful again, I think I might ask to change up the protocol...maybe do a trigger.

I was only monitored for my first round on femara and these were my results on CD 11 (2-3 days before ovulation):
Left side: 1 follie @ 22 mm, 2 follies @ 15 mm
Right side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @ 11 mm
Uterine lining: 8.3

By the way, our diagnosis is unexplained, I guess. Everything (SA, bloods, HSG, etc.) has been perfect, so we have no explanation for why it&#8217;s taking so long. 

I&#8217;m currently on CD 19 and 6 dpiui. I might test on Sunday if I can get up the courage. 

I wish everyone luck!


----------



## fertilesoul

GL s08!!! Wish this is it for you :D


----------



## Erin j

Hi guys. I'm also a medicated iui this cycle.

Medicated: clomid 100 mg day 5-9, trigger ovidrel, iui than progesterone suppositories twice a day.
Preg test on the 18 th.

Diagnosis: unexplained after tests so far

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

GL and :dust: s08 and Erin J....We need to hear of some more success stories!


----------



## readyformore

Hi everyone.

My background is in my siggy. 

I'm currently on cd5. I'm doing 2.5 femara, ovidrel, IUI, crinone this month.
Last time, femara gave me a 10 day headache, and this month it has been absent so far! Woohoo.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My headache is gone today finally! Woo hoo!!! It's amazing how much better I feel now :)

Readyformore - your signature comments are funny :) made me smile
20 cycles, wow that's a long time... GL and keep us posted!


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies

Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.

She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!

Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???


----------



## s08

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???

Good luck tomorrow! I'm excited for you. Its really an easy procedure.

Is it standard to do back-to-back IUI's at your clinic? It's not at mine, but I've been wondering about asking about it.

I don't blame you about testing before they recommend. My clinic says to take a test 15 days after the IUI...that is tough enough for me! Will you be testing out your trigger shot before 10 dpiui? 

I'm currently 7 dpiui...not sure if the slight crampiness is in my head or not. Trying not to get my hopes up.

I really hope this is our month...maybe this will be the luckiest thread and we'll all have BFP's!


----------



## Equal

s08 said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I'm excited for you. Its really an easy procedure.
> 
> Is it standard to do back-to-back IUI's at your clinic? It's not at mine, but I've been wondering about asking about it.
> 
> I don't blame you about testing before they recommend. My clinic says to take a test 15 days after the IUI...that is tough enough for me! Will you be testing out your trigger shot before 10 dpiui?
> 
> I'm currently 7 dpiui...not sure if the slight crampiness is in my head or not. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I really hope this is our month...maybe this will be the luckiest thread and we'll all have BFP's!Click to expand...

Thank so much for the support!! What does it mean to test out my hcg? how do you do that?

I am hoping too that this month will be our month....im totally over this whole infertility business lol.

crampong at 7dpiui is amazing! im so jealous that your halfway thorough your tww!! when will you start testing??


----------



## Equal

oh and it is standard at my clinic to do two days of iui in a row, they feel that its a better chance of catching that eggy. 

I guess its depends on how the clinic does it.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry to pipe up, but testing out the trigger is easy. You just do preg tests until you get a negative ( since the trigger will cause a positive for a while). This way after the negative if you get a positive you know it's for real! Stock up on tests and good luck!


----------



## vaudevylle

Hi ladies! I'm also doing a medicated IUI (100mg clomid from cd3-7 & menopur). Today was cd7 for me so I had my last clomid pill. Which is GREAT, I'll be glad to have the clomid headaches go away!

*equal*, I know what you mean about waiting for the beta. My clinic doesn't schedule it until 17dpiui. As if I could possibly wait that long! I'm lucky if I can make it to 12dpo without testing! lol.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## love2006

Hello Everyone, this will be my first and hopefully only:haha: medicated IUI cycle. My meds are injectible follistim to start on cd3 after my baseline ultrasound and blood work. My cycle should start by next Wednesday. I am sooo excited to start this cycle. Wishing everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, Just stopping in to say hello, There is not much new...I am on the injectable part of my cycle. I go in saturday to check my follies and lining and hopefully my IUI will be next week. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey ladies,
Went in and had a follicle check today. One 24mm, one 16mm, one 15mm and a couple in the 12-14 mm range. My lining is 9.6 which I optimal :) now we let them grow a bit more and see where to go from there. Still debating if a trigger would be good for me instead of O'ing on my own as my follies tend to grow huge...hmm

Hope you are all doing well :) :dust: to the new ladies


----------



## fiijaab

I am interested and may fall under this category soon.


----------



## fertilesoul

Grow follies, grow! And congrats to those who had positive scans this week.

Today is my last clomid dose, tomorrow I start my estrogen patch (to build my lining), then scan on tuesday. Excited!


----------



## Jocr

Hi All
ive been away for a long time and thought I would join you guys as this is my first IUI.
I have just had my 2nd scan and have one follie at 16 and another at 14 - nurse said we will have the insemination on monday at 12.30!! Im so excited but also scared to let myself be too excited or positive (silly I know). The dissapointment as you all know is just crushing if it doesnt happen. But I really should just let myself go and try and relax (easy yeah)!!
Good luck to you all - its lovely to know that were not alone in this.
I been having clomid and Puregon (last shot tonight) and then Ovitrelle trigger shot midnight on saturday. I litterally ahve butterflys made of steel flying around in my belly im so anxious.
Its my birthday 10 days after insemination so hopefully I will get a brilliant bday present with a BFP.

*Equal *- wow thats great that you get treatment two days in a row, lucky thing - good luck hun.

_*Vaudevylle*_ - Is that why Ive had such a bad head - the clomid? I hear ya sisiter. Hopefully yours have stopped now?

My nurse didnt metion my lining today and TBH i was in such a spin I didnt ask!

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Jocr

Hi Chiles

Hope the scan is positive for you - lots of luck :flower:



Chiles said:


> Hey ladies, Just stopping in to say hello, There is not much new...I am on the injectable part of my cycle. I go in saturday to check my follies and lining and hopefully my IUI will be next week. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## vaudevylle

*jocr*, the headache is still hanging around, but much less intense. If it's like last month then it'll be gone for good tomorrow. I rarely get headaches & never migraines, only on clomid do I get the ones that no amount of pain meds can take away. From reading up on it low estrogen can trigger migraines which would make sense on clomid since we're tricking our bodies into thinking there's low estrogen. The things we put up with while TTC!

It sounds like you have a couple of good follies to work with for your IUI on monday. It's hard not to feel excited & hopeful that it'll work. I that's always been the most optimistic time for me & then the 2ww sets in & you go back on forth on "am i? or "aren't i?". Hopefully it works for you the first time. I was successful on my first IUI (clomid & repronex). Unfortunately it didn't last, but at least I know it can work. Now I'm onto #4, *fingers crossed*.

*Chiles*, I hope you have good follie news today. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies :)
So went for my bloodwork today and most likely if I don't surge today they want me to trigger late tonight and IUI Sunday. Just waiting on a phone call for the news! I'm nervous though. It's my first trigger, so I don't know what to expect.
I'm just going to keep hoping for the best!
:dust to you all, seems like lots of IUI's this week and next!


----------



## Equal

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hi ladies :)
> So went for my bloodwork today and most likely if I don't surge today they want me to trigger late tonight and IUI Sunday. Just waiting on a phone call for the news! I'm nervous though. It's my first trigger, so I don't know what to expect.
> I'm just going to keep hoping for the best!
> :dust to you all, seems like lots of IUI's this week and next!

Its not that bad!! I have a bruise where the shot was but didnt feel anything until the next day. then I had super cramps lol. 

Had my second iui today! things went well! a little more sore today so the iui was a little painful but manageable. Now I wait!! I also start progestrone tonight...I never realized that I have to do it 3 times a day! holy crap! my poor vag has been through enough!! lol
The dr confirmed that as of this morning. I obvulate 2 eggies and maybe more today (hopefully)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah! Good news :) 2 is a good shot, you don't really need more.so are you low on progesterone is that why the suppositories? Mine is normal to support pregnancy, so I was told I don't need it. I also decided to just do the one well timed IUI since we are doing the injection. Well just BD that night and the next morning to be sure :)
I hope this is the month for us all! Disappointment does not look good on me, lol
Come on :bfp:


Equal, did you decide to test out your trigger or just wait for your bloodtest?


----------



## Equal

yes i decided not to test out the hcg....im going to start testing about 12 dpiui.

My dr told me that because I have endo, the progestrone will help make my body accept the implentation...not sure if that makes any sense...


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!! I go in tomorrow at 8 am. I am excited, but I am not trying to setup myself for disappointment in case I have to stim longer. 

Equal- Good luck with your cycle:dust: sounds promising :)

Goodluck to the rest of you ladies as well.


----------



## s08

Good luck tomorrow, Chiles!

Equal, thanks for the info. on back-to-back IUI's. I might have to ask about it. Do you pay twice the amount, or is it discounted? My IUI is $425 out of pocket, so I'm not so sure I'd want to pay double!

Not much to report here, but I just wanted to check in and say hi. I haven't been on in a few days, as I've been so busy with work (darn work keeps getting in the way of surfing the internet...ugh!) 

It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well...all things considering.

AFM, I'm 9dpiui and thinking about testing Sunday. I didn't trigger, so don't have to worry about getting a false positive (more worried about getting a real negative!). Speaking of triggering, do you ladies know if it is better to get a trigger shot, even if you ovulate on your own? I had heard that it might force the release of more eggies than ovulation on your own. Anyone know?


----------



## Chiles

s08, I am not sure about triggering if you do ovulate on your own, but I know I have read threads with women that do ovulate on their own and trigger anyway. I am guessing the trigger always will release more than one mature egg. But if you produced more than one mature follicle then they should release as well without triggering.

Thanks by the way..and good luck to you. fx you get your :bfp:


----------



## readyformore

s08 said:


> AFM, I'm 9dpiui and thinking about testing Sunday. I didn't trigger, so don't have to worry about getting a false positive (more worried about getting a real negative!). Speaking of triggering, do you ladies know if it is better to get a trigger shot, even if you ovulate on your own? I had heard that it might force the release of more eggies than ovulation on your own. Anyone know?

It won't force you to release more eggs than you would normally, no. Clomid and femara, etc, will make you produce more follicles than you would in a natural cycle. So you will release more eggs, but it's from the meds, not the trigger. 
Trigger is used mainly for timing. 
I ovulate on my own, but I trigger to try to get as perfectly timed IUI as possible.


----------



## Equal

s08 said:


> Good luck tomorrow, Chiles!
> 
> Equal, thanks for the info. on back-to-back IUI's. I might have to ask about it. Do you pay twice the amount, or is it discounted? My IUI is $425 out of pocket, so I'm not so sure I'd want to pay double!
> 
> Not much to report here, but I just wanted to check in and say hi. I haven't been on in a few days, as I've been so busy with work (darn work keeps getting in the way of surfing the internet...ugh!)
> 
> It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well...all things considering.
> 
> AFM, I'm 9dpiui and thinking about testing Sunday. I didn't trigger, so don't have to worry about getting a false positive (more worried about getting a real negative!). Speaking of triggering, do you ladies know if it is better to get a trigger shot, even if you ovulate on your own? I had heard that it might force the release of more eggies than ovulation on your own. Anyone know?

I also have to pay out of pocket for the iui and for me its 400 (200 per iui) plus the medication. I also have to pay a yearly fee of 250 for cycle monitoring and medication so for this much I paid about 800..not too sure about the statisitcs though about having two days of iui than one though


----------



## fertilesoul

Wishing you the best Chilles! Hope your trigger is right around the corner :D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chiles- hope it went well :)

I triggered for the first time last night. It was easy, it's a preloaded needle, you really can't mess it up. It didn't hurt at all and didn't give myself a bruise :thumbup: I really feel no different today. Just taking a day to clean up, have some family time, and gear up for tomorrow's IUI :)

Unfortunately I'm s bit tired today cause my son was up 3 times overnight. He's not sick so I'm not sure what's going on, but I suspect teething again as its that 'I'm in pain' cry he does and he just wants be be snuggled.

Hope everyone else is doing well...2ww here I come!
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Equal said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow, Chiles!
> 
> Equal, thanks for the info. on back-to-back IUI's. I might have to ask about it. Do you pay twice the amount, or is it discounted? My IUI is $425 out of pocket, so I'm not so sure I'd want to pay double!
> 
> Not much to report here, but I just wanted to check in and say hi. I haven't been on in a few days, as I've been so busy with work (darn work keeps getting in the way of surfing the internet...ugh!)
> 
> It sounds like everyone is doing pretty well...all things considering.
> 
> AFM, I'm 9dpiui and thinking about testing Sunday. I didn't trigger, so don't have to worry about getting a false positive (more worried about getting a real negative!). Speaking of triggering, do you ladies know if it is better to get a trigger shot, even if you ovulate on your own? I had heard that it might force the release of more eggies than ovulation on your own. Anyone know?
> 
> I also have to pay out of pocket for the iui and for me its 400 (200 per iui) plus the medication. I also have to pay a yearly fee of 250 for cycle monitoring and medication so for this much I paid about 800..not too sure about the statisitcs though about having two days of iui than one thoughClick to expand...

WOW you ladies have to pay a lot!
I pay nothing to be monitored, I do pay for IUI 200 for a single and 250 a double. If there is a sperm issue with the first IUI they don't make you pay the 50 for the extra one. The trigger was $94.
GL to you both as I wouldn't want to have to pay that much each try. :dust: and my fx'd for you


----------



## love2006

Hello Ladies, I my AF started yesterday and I am scheduled to have my baseline U/S and blood work on Monday. If all is well with the results, Monday night I start my injectables. I am so excited to finally start. 

Equal and s08 good luck with your BFP.

Chiles, I hope your scan showed many growing follies.

Hopeful and everyone else I wish you the best.


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies, I went for my scan and I had 4 follies at 10 mm, They wanted them to be bigger of course so they have increased my dose and I go back in tuesday. Since I don't have a normal 28 day cycle he said that its still early. I feel as if I failed already. Well I will update you ladies tuesday. Thanks, And GL to you all.


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies, I went for my scan and I had 4 follies at 10 mm, They wanted them to be bigger of course so they have increased my dose and I go back in tuesday. Since I don't have a normal 28 day cycle he said that its still early. I feel as if I failed already. Well I will update you ladies tuesday. Thanks, And GL to you all.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Chiles said:


> Hey Ladies, I went for my scan and I had 4 follies at 10 mm, They wanted them to be bigger of course so they have increased my dose and I go back in tuesday. Since I don't have a normal 28 day cycle he said that its still early. I feel as if I failed already. Well I will update you ladies tuesday. Thanks, And GL to you all.

Hey girl, dont say you have failed. You have 4 follies thats great!! You would be amazed at how quickly they can grow. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hey guys I havent been on here for awhole due to still being upset that my 2nd IUI failed even with better numbers. I go in tomorrow CD 13 for an US to see my follies. Last time they think my eggs were too big at 27 each. So they put me on Femara CD 3-10 instead of 2 a day CD 3-7. Im super nervous and dont know how it will turn out. Also DH and I have not BD forlike 13 days, and debating if we should tonight for better sperm numbers for IUI #3 Tuesday. Or you guys think they will be better since its been so long? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jocr

Hi Sweetness - If it were me I would DBD today asap - good luck hun.


----------



## Jocr

Hi - I had my first (and hopefully only) trigger shot on the 14th too.
I am having IUI today, in 40 mins actually.
Wow im anxious and excited.
Good luck for your IUI, did it go ok? What day CD were you when they inseminated? I am only day 12 is this normal?



Hopeful42nd said:


> Chiles- hope it went well :)
> 
> I triggered for the first time last night. It was easy, it's a preloaded needle, you really can't mess it up. It didn't hurt at all and didn't give myself a bruise :thumbup: I really feel no different today. Just taking a day to clean up, have some family time, and gear up for tomorrow's IUI :)
> 
> Unfortunately I'm s bit tired today cause my son was up 3 times overnight. He's not sick so I'm not sure what's going on, but I suspect teething again as its that 'I'm in pain' cry he does and he just wants be be snuggled.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...2ww here I come!
> :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr said:


> Hi - I had my first (and hopefully only) trigger shot on the 14th too.
> I am having IUI today, in 40 mins actually.
> Wow im anxious and excited.
> Good luck for your IUI, did it go ok? What day CD were you when they inseminated? I am only day 12 is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Chiles- hope it went well :)
> 
> I triggered for the first time last night. It was easy, it's a preloaded needle, you really can't mess it up. It didn't hurt at all and didn't give myself a bruise :thumbup: I really feel no different today. Just taking a day to clean up, have some family time, and gear up for tomorrow's IUI :)
> 
> Unfortunately I'm s bit tired today cause my son was up 3 times overnight. He's not sick so I'm not sure what's going on, but I suspect teething again as its that 'I'm in pain' cry he does and he just wants be be snuggled.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well...2ww here I come!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck!
The IUI cd for me was 13 (hope that not unlucky ) and I know I O right after by the pains.
Normally I would detect a natural surge on cd14 and O on 15.
Day 12 is fine so long as you have mature follicles and triggered so they can time it right :)


----------



## Jocr

Has anyone else had some bleeding after IUI - I literally had it done earlier today and have just been to the toilet to find some blood in my knickers. Is this normal? My nurse didnt tell me this might happen :wacko:
Im sure its probably normal after inserting the tube. I keep trying to call her but no answer and she is the only nurse that deals with fertitlity at the hospital.

Hope everyone is having a good day.
Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr said:


> Has anyone else had some bleeding after IUI - I literally had it done earlier today and have just been to the toilet to find some blood in my knickers. Is this normal? My nurse didnt tell me this might happen :wacko:
> Im sure its probably normal after inserting the tube. I keep trying to call her but no answer and she is the only nurse that deals with fertitlity at the hospital.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> Big hugs:hugs:

I didn't. I have heard of it before. She may have hit the uterine wall slightly when the catheter went in. Not a big deal but you may cramp later from that depending how rough she was. Hope not, good luck!
Ever IUI is different, ive had some that I cramp and others that I feel nothing at all.
Don't worry, relax :hugs: we've got a long tww to contend with :wacko:


----------



## MrsC8776

Jocr said:


> Has anyone else had some bleeding after IUI - I literally had it done earlier today and have just been to the toilet to find some blood in my knickers. Is this normal? My nurse didnt tell me this might happen :wacko:
> Im sure its probably normal after inserting the tube. I keep trying to call her but no answer and she is the only nurse that deals with fertitlity at the hospital.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.
> Big hugs:hugs:

Just came across your post and wanted to tell you that this can happen sometimes. I had a little bleeding after IUI#2 because they had trouble getting into the cervix. It should be ok and the bleeding shouldn't last long at all. Good luck and fx you get a BFP!


----------



## s08

I didnt' bleed after IUI #1 or #2, but my nurse warned it could happen. 

And Jocr, I had my second IUI on CD 13, so I don't think having it on CD 12 is odd at all. My first was on CD 14 (both based on positive OPK's).

But I'm afraid IUI #2 is also going to be unsuccessful. I'm 12dpiui and had a little spotting this morning. It seems really early because my last luteal phase was 16 days, but I think af is right around the corner. Ugh.


----------



## Equal

s08 said:


> I didnt' bleed after IUI #1 or #2, but my nurse warned it could happen.
> 
> And Jocr, I had my second IUI on CD 13, so I don't think having it on CD 12 is odd at all. My first was on CD 14 (both based on positive OPK's).
> 
> But I'm afraid IUI #2 is also going to be unsuccessful. I'm 12dpiui and had a little spotting this morning. It seems really early because my last luteal phase was 16 days, but I think af is right around the corner. Ugh.

I had mine on CD 11 and 12


----------



## Equal

s08 said:


> I didnt' bleed after IUI #1 or #2, but my nurse warned it could happen.
> 
> And Jocr, I had my second IUI on CD 13, so I don't think having it on CD 12 is odd at all. My first was on CD 14 (both based on positive OPK's).
> 
> But I'm afraid IUI #2 is also going to be unsuccessful. I'm 12dpiui and had a little spotting this morning. It seems really early because my last luteal phase was 16 days, but I think af is right around the corner. Ugh.

Maybe implantation bleeding??? I think you have good odds!!


----------



## vaudevylle

*equal* & *jocr*, congrats on your IUI's & sending you both lots of BFP vibes!

*chiles*, good luck with your follie scan today. :thumbup:

I go in for my IUI this afternoon, looks like 3 good follies to ovulate so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It'll be a loooong 2 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## fertilesoul

Ok here are my stats for today, CD11/12:

Uterine lining 10.1
2 follies on the left @ 22mm and 23 mm
Ovidrel injection today at 7:30 am
IUI tomorrow at 10 am (in the middle of an expected snow storm)

Nervous about driving to this appt during a snow storm and nervous about how it'll feel. Even the thought of getting a speculum inserted without lubricant seems painful.


----------



## Equal

vaudevylle said:


> *equal* & *jocr*, congrats on your IUI's & sending you both lots of BFP vibes!
> 
> *chiles*, good luck with your follie scan today. :thumbup:
> 
> I go in for my IUI this afternoon, looks like 3 good follies to ovulate so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It'll be a loooong 2 weeks! :wacko:

definitely a long two weeks for us here....but I wish you nothing but luck!! we can keep eachother company!


----------



## Equal

fertilesoul said:


> Ok here are my stats for today, CD11/12:
> 
> Uterine lining 10.1
> 2 follies on the left @ 22mm and 23 mm
> Ovidrel injection today at 7:30 am
> IUI tomorrow at 10 am (in the middle of an expected snow storm)
> 
> Nervous about driving to this appt during a snow storm and nervous about how it'll feel. Even the thought of getting a speculum inserted without lubricant seems painful.

Good Luck!!!! Those are two very nice follies!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chiles- any word yet, anxious to hear from you.

Fertilsoul - great follies! Are you only doing a single IUI? I did a single, but at 36 post trigger, and I O'd a couple hours afterward.


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies.

I'm cd11. Had a scan today. 1 follie at 20mm. Good lining at 7.5.

I will trigger tomorrow on cd12 and go for a single IUI on Friday cd14. 

Last time, I did trigger on cd12, IUI on cd13, and it was too early. I ovulated on cd14 or 15; so I pushed to wait til cd14 this time.

Now, I'm nervous that it will be too late. Ugh!! Hoping hoping.

Hopefully everyone else is coming along well.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

readyformore said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I'm cd11. Had a scan today. 1 follie at 20mm. Good lining at 7.5.
> 
> I will trigger tomorrow on cd12 and go for a single IUI on Friday cd14.
> 
> Last time, I did trigger on cd12, IUI on cd13, and it was too early. I ovulated on cd14 or 15; so I pushed to wait til cd14 this time.
> 
> Now, I'm nervous that it will be too late. Ugh!! Hoping hoping.
> 
> Hopefully everyone else is coming along well.

Good luck! What time do you plan on triggering? I did 10pm then 10:15 am IUI 36 hours after. Timing was perfect. So long as they don't detect any beginning of a surge it should take that long. Hope your timing is perfect!
:dust:


----------



## readyformore

Yep, I plan on doing IUI 36 hours post trigger as well. 

I'm hoping!


----------



## fertilesoul

readyformore: yup, my clinic only does one IUI per cycle. And they changed my appointment so now my IUI is approaching 30 hours post trigger and will be on CD 12/13. I wanted trigger on CD12 and IUI on CD14, which is when I usually O without meds, but the doc insisted that I should trigger immediately due to the size of my follies. So much is at stake so its hard not to second guess and question everything.


----------



## Chiles

Sorry ladies I have been MIA!!!!

So I went in tuesday and those sucker only grew 2 mm.We are now at 12mm. I am responding very slow to the low dose of gonal f. RE decided to let me continue the gonal f and come back in tomorrow (friday) and we will the determine if the cycle is a bust or if i get to trigger. Tomorrow is cd 19 for me and my RE do not like to stim past cycle day 20. If there is a next cycle I will be on a much higher dose and have to go in every other day to monitor my growth. Since I am not on a normal 28 day cycle my RE said that it is quite normal with such a low dose. Oh well this sucks. I will update you ladies tomorrow. I am hoping that the follie did grow over the past days even if its not big enough I hope I have progressed. 

Any testers yet :dust:


----------



## readyformore

Chiles said:


> Sorry ladies I have been MIA!!!!
> 
> So I went in tuesday and those sucker only grew 2 mm.We are now at 12mm. I am responding very slow to the low dose of gonal f. RE decided to let me continue the gonal f and come back in tomorrow (friday) and we will the determine if the cycle is a bust or if i get to trigger. Tomorrow is cd 19 for me and my RE do not like to stim past cycle day 20. If there is a next cycle I will be on a much higher dose and have to go in every other day to monitor my growth. Since I am not on a normal 28 day cycle my RE said that it is quite normal with such a low dose. Oh well this sucks. I will update you ladies tomorrow. I am hoping that the follie did grow over the past days even if its not big enough I hope I have progressed.
> 
> Any testers yet :dust:

Chiles, that just stinks hun. :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope your entire cycle isn't a bust. 

FX those suckers start to grow quick.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!!! Lol, I need all the luck I can get.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aww Chiles, for lack of a better word, that sucks! I really hope and pray you see a big enough difference tomorrow. FX

AFM I am 4dpIUI/O and am not feeling much of anything besides being a bit bloated. Gotta wait 10 more days, hope it flys by!

Ready4more - you must be super excited! Tomorrows the big day! Good luck. Let us know how it goes and when/if you feel O pains.

Fertilesoul - you never know unless you try, timing this can be so hard, im sure someone in a lab somewhere is working out a better way and it'll be ready in 10 years, doesn't help us now though. It's going to work out in the end! :dust:

:dust: to you all, if I'm not so positive next week slap me, get me back to it okay? Lol


----------



## Chiles

Update ladies!!! I get to trigger tonight. I have a beautiful 17mm follie! And a beautiful lining! Will have iui sunday.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah!!! That's wonderful news Chiles. What a difference. Good luck on Sunday! Then come back and join me in the 2WW! :friends:


----------



## Chiles

I definetly will :)

Goodluck to us!!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Congrats Chiles! That is great news! Wishing the best and have fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

I forgot to update here but moments before my IUI, we switched from being diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility to male factor infertility, so my hubby's semen analysis went from 30 million motile sperm pre-wash to 1.2 million motile sperm post wash :( They said it is common to loose a lot of sperm when you have thicker, hyperviscous semen. Doc wasn't hopeful but I have nothing to do but pray for a miracle that 1 million motile sperm with perfect morphology can find my two 20-something mm follicles and imbed in my 10 mm uterine lining. Trying to be positive. Crinone progesterone suppositories start tomorrow. I am 2 dpi


----------



## readyformore

Chiles :happydance::happydance: Way to go. So excited for you!!


----------



## readyformore

fertilesoul said:


> I forgot to update here but moments before my IUI, we switched from being diagnosed with unexplained secondary infertility to male factor infertility, so my hubby's semen analysis went from 30 million motile sperm pre-wash to 1.2 million motile sperm post wash :( They said it is common to loose a lot of sperm when you have thicker, hyperviscous semen. Doc wasn't hopeful but I have nothing to do but pray for a miracle that 1 million motile sperm with perfect morphology can find my two 20-something mm follicles and imbed in my 10 mm uterine lining. Trying to be positive. Crinone progesterone suppositories start tomorrow. I am 2 dpi

Fertilesoul-wow, that's a shocker. I'm so sorry that the news isn't a bit better.
I hope that this month does the trick for you and it can all be put into the past. :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

CD14. I don't have complete faith in opk, but it wasn't + today and I was disappointed. I have a lot of ovulation pain, but not sure if I am ovulating today or tomorrow.

In September, my husband's SA was 34 million with 44% motility prewash. Postwash was 33 million with 94% motility. This was after 6 days of abstinence.

Today, after 3 days of abstinence, it was 14 million and 25% motility prewash. 14 million and 75% motility postwash. 

His count doesn't really change, but the motility really increases with the wash. 

I was less than thrilled with the numbers, but I know that it's something we can work with, provided we have several days of abstinence prior to ov. I also wonder if this is why we haven't conceived yet. We ususally have sex more often than every 3 days while in my feritle phase, so I imagine that his count is even lower when I'm ovulating. :wacko::dohh: Not at all helpful.

I decided to go back for another round of IUI tomorrow morning. I am expecting to see a really low count, but I figure that if it's not getting lost in the vagina, it has a better chance that just sex. It's snowing heavily and icy. It's an hour away, so the commute will not be fun for us, but I really don't wan to regret not going. 

FX to everyone!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ladies, I wasn't going to say anything but you all are so honest and kind and today I am really down and in need of a little support. 

I am so scared that the IUI won't take this time. The day of the IUI my husbands sample was no where near where it usually is and I was so confused why. He's usually 40-50 million with 80% motility post wash. Our IUI this time was done with 16 1/2 million with 78% motile post wash. I was shocked to hear the number and the nurse said its not an issue. So long as its over 5 mil our chances are good, and over 15-20 the chances as good a could be expected. I can't help but feel stressed and think its not good enough. He was sick approx 3 months ago which they think could have been a factor, as it takes that long to make new :spermy:

Today I woke up and just have no felt positive like the last 5 days. I have been holding it back, backside I could tell I was on the brink. My son decided to no nap and give me a break to collect myself. Since then I've been on and off crying, and feeling downright grumpy. My emotional state is outta whack and I'm not sure what's causing it.
Oh and since today is 6dpo and 8dp trigger I tested just to make sure it's out of my system. It is, big :bfn:. Least I now know if I test pos its for real.

I know there are stories out there of ppl getting they're :bfp: with less of a sample, and we did back things up with bd that night but.......I think im going crazy. Female hormones suck sometimes!


----------



## readyformore

Hopeful42nd said:


> Ladies, I wasn't going to say anything but you all are so honest and kind and today I am really down and in need of a little support.
> 
> I am so scared that the IUI won't take this time. The day of the IUI my husbands sample was no where near where it usually is and I was so confused why. He's usually 40-50 million with 80% motility post wash. Our IUI this time was done with 16 1/2 million with 78% motile post wash. I was shocked to hear the number and the nurse said its not an issue. So long as its over 5 mil our chances are good, and over 15-20 the chances as good a could be expected. I can't help but feel stressed and think its not good enough. He was sick approx 3 months ago which they think could have been a factor, as it takes that long to make new :spermy:
> 
> Today I woke up and just have no felt positive like the last 5 days. I have been holding it back, backside I could tell I was on the brink. My son decided to no nap and give me a break to collect myself. Since then I've been on and off crying, and feeling downright grumpy. My emotional state is outta whack and I'm not sure what's causing it.
> Oh and since today is 6dpo and 8dp trigger I tested just to make sure it's out of my system. It is, big :bfn:. Least I now know if I test pos its for real.
> 
> I know there are stories out there of ppl getting they're :bfp: with less of a sample, and we did back things up with bd that night but.......I think im going crazy. Female hormones suck sometimes!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The 2ww always does me in as well. I hit a wall about 6-8 dpo. Last month, I ended up crying in a pile of laundry. :blush: I did feel better afterwards. 

My husband's count was similar to yours. I've basically decided it's not going to work this month for me either. 

I'm not one to go spouting off PMA. I personally think it's better to be realistic. I keep telling myself that IUI has a very low success rate. But, I can't help but be hopeful. If not this cycle, then maybe the next. I do want to think that it will happen for me.......at some point. If I don't think that, then why am I bothering to continue ttc. 

It's hard. Infertility treatments when the rest of the entire world is excessively fertile, is very very hard. 

Be gentle with yourself. It's ok to cry. :flower:


----------



## readyformore

I had my second IUI today. 

Postwash was 10 million with 89% motility, grade a. 

Really, it's no wonder I haven't gotten pregnant. Only 10 million sperm after 24 hours. Probably most of it gets lost in the vagina after sex. 

The nurse was really encouraging. She said it was great for a second day sample. It just seems really low to me. I have to admit that I was pleasantly surprised. I thought for sure that it would be about 2 million. 10 compared to 2 is huge. 

I'm already fluctuating between feeling hopeful and trying to remember that I really need more sperm.

I triggered the evening of cd12 and it's now cd15. I'm pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet. I already have a plan for next month. Trigger cd12, one IUI on cd15 after 5-6 days of abstinence. Our last IUI after 6 days had a much better count and motility postwash. 

Anyone else have a plan for next month?


----------



## Chiles

@ ready for more-Thats good, I know it can be better but you only need one spermie and I hope they attack your eggies :) I have read posts were women conceived with lower numbers. Stay positive!!!

AFM: Well I go in tomorrow for my IUI, I am ready to see how our numbers come out. We have been abstinence for 4 days. I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## readyformore

Sounds great Chiles. Good luck tomorrow.

I know you've done meds before, but is this your first IUI?


----------



## Chiles

yes!!! lol!!


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies :flow:

Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.

This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.

Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having 1 IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.


----------



## Jocr

Hi Tella

Good luck with your IUI - this is my first too. I am 8dpi and it is doing my head in waiting to test. I will test 10dpi. I did one on sunday and it was negative so I know the drugs are out of me.
Let me know how you get on.:thumbup:



Tella said:


> Hi ladies :flow:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining you girls.
> 
> This is my first IUI as well, just went in today for CD3 scan everything is perfect and i have started my meds.
> 
> Im on Femara 5mg CD3-7 and then have a scan on CD11 (next tuesday) to check follicles and then trigger hopefully soon after and then the IUI anytime from Thursday till Saturday. And im also just having 1 IUI done not b2b, my doc said the success rates are about the same.


----------



## Jocr

:dust:Lots of luck today Chiles

How are all the other ladies doing today?


----------



## Tella

Jocr, Fx'd that the :spermy: caught that eggy and that your BFP is only days away!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr- I know the feeling. :wacko: I am 9dpo/IUI and am trying not to symptom spot but it's so hard. How can you not think 'well maybe' when you feel things. Only a few more days and might test. Waiting for AF seems too long.

Chiles- hope the IUI numbers were good and that they timed it right.

Tella- how is the Femera going? Best your getting excited for your scan in a week. It's neat too see how those follicles develop.


----------



## Tella

Hopeful, I'm dying with excitement! I just want this week to pass by quickly. But I have a lot of work for the rest of the week so that might help! Fx'd for ur bfp soon!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Same to you Tella! Let's get some BFP's!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

This afternoon I'm starting to lose my optimism this afternoon. Things feel too normal besides the tender swollen feeling from cramping. I'm getting scared and worried its not going to work out. I don't know why, just feel like maybe I was getting too hopeful at things that mean absolutely nothing. God I hope I'm wrong, go away pessimism, you ate not welcome in my head!!!!


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful42nd: I know the feeling girl. I keep swinging from optimism to pessimism, and back again. Lets keep practicing our mantras until test day. 

A perfectly healthy sperm has found a perfectly healthy egg(s), and this perfect zygote is turning into a perfect blastocyst which is embedding into my lush uterine wall to grow and thrive for the next 38 weeks.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fertile soul- great mantra! DH and I were up till midnight working our tushes off putting up then cleaning out in between lines of our new kitchen backsplash. All ready for grout next, but first some pain touch ups around the house. The benefit of me keeping crazy busy is my house is going to look great. Gotta get groceries, order a cake, colour match some paint, gets some goodies for the kids treat bags for my sons birthday this weekend. I'm go an be zonked by Monday if I keep up like this :)


----------



## Tella

Hopeful > Keep the spirits up, make bean feel welcome and fx'd for a BFP soon!!!! Good luck wiht DS birtday party :)

AFM, CD6 - Day 4 meds. No real side effects just hot at night. And every now and then i can feel a twitch in my ovaries.

Good luck to all the other wonderful ladies waiting to test, and grow follicles grow for the rest that is still gearing up for IUI!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay so I broke down and tested FMU. I see a faint faint line. I had to ask you ladies what you think. Maybe this iui worked! I'm not convinced yet, it looks a lot clearer in person and on my iphone screen. I know its really faint, but I swear its there.


----------



## Tella

Hopeful, I see it!!! And I'm also on my phone! Try and get a FRER, evryone I know only got a strong + on IC's long after the FRER was nice and strong. Yay this is soooo exciting! :dust: stick bean stick!!!


----------



## Chiles

I see 2nd line too, FX this is it!!!!


----------



## drsquid

im cd3. today is my 2nd dose of femara. did an unmedicated iui last month, this month doing femara cd2-6. then i guess us on day 12. im hoping i can trigger 1 day earlier than last month because otherwise the day of the iui im going to have to lie and sneak out of work which is REALLY hard to do. fingers crossed


----------



## readyformore

Hi ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well. I've haven't checked in in awhile. :blush:

Hopeful42nd, I see another line!! Do another test in the morning and post again. I am optimistic for you. :thumbup:

AFM-6dpo. It's still really early, but just not feeling too hopeful, iykwim. It's hard to hang onto the hope sometimes. Mainly it's just because my husband's count was on the lower end, at 14 and 10 million. I know that's not terrible, but it's still concerning to me.


----------



## s08

Hopeful, do you have an update? Any news? 

AFM, I just got off the phone with the finance department at my clinic and got bad news. My insurer isn't covering any of the IUI costs, so now we will be billed for the last 2 IUI's, plus the 3rd IUI we do next week, all at once. Talk about an expensive month! I'm literally crying in my office with the door shut...IF sucks!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, sorry to hear that s08, that sucks. At least it was IUI and not IVF costs. Mine doesn't cover it either. My insurance covered the clomid cost, but not trigger or IUI. So in total trying to conceive my son we spent about $450, trying for this baby we've spent $494. Making babies is not cheap, but I consider myself lucky compared to most ppl. I should say those totals don't include vitamins/suppliments/tests/etc.

All well worth it to see that faint pink line on my test this morning. I'd do it all over again!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

No real update, just faint pos IC's so far. Go for blood test Monday!


----------



## readyformore

s08- Wow, I'm so sorry. That just stinks.:hugs:

I can tell you that although I asked about my coverage and they said I had it, I am still waiting for the bill. I didn't really pursue it too much though, because I really wanted to do it and I knew I would have had reservations if it was cost prohibitive. I've decided that if a bill shows up, I will figure out what to do with it then.:blush:

It's about $1000 per cycle for IUI at my clinic. Last month, it was about $1400 because I choose to do 2 back to back IUIs.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow that pricey! How does it break down? I'd that because of monitoring fees and meds?


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies! Want to stop in and say hi! I'm in the beginning of my very first medicated IUI cycle. I'm on Femara 5mg CD3-7. Will start OPK testing on Monday. HCG trigger if no pos by Feb 3rd with IUI tentatively planned for Feb 4th (DH's birthday!) I never ovulate until CD16-CD18, so I'm expecting that I'll have to do the HCG trigger on the 3rd. 

I'm really feeling like this won't work for some reason. It's so weird that I feel so pessimistic for something I was so excited about a few weeks ago. Going through IF is so weird. My emotions have just been all over the place.


----------



## Equal

well ladies tommorrow is the big day for me...ive been testing and so far BFN...im 16dpiui today and have no more tests to pee on... other than that im trying to keep busy so that i dont go crazy

next iui i will be doing accupuncture as well and maybe herbal meds, also im planning on taking the two iui days off so i can rest


----------



## s08

Hopeful42nd said:


> No real update, just faint pos IC's so far. Go for blood test Monday!

Congratulations! Keep us pointed on your blood test tomorrow.

I hope we are all not too far behind!


----------



## s08

Well, I'm done having the pity party about costs. I was talking to my husband about it and he was totally supportive about spending the money. That made me feel a ton better. Plus, we both have good jobs, so we are very fortunate to be in the position of being able to afford it. Its not like we have to decide between treatments and groceries or anything. It just stresses me out, you know? 

I think it was extra stressful because the dr. recommended IVF if next cycle was unsuccessful. So, we looking at spending probably $15 - 20K in a matter of a couple months (fingers crossed it will be unnecessary!)

Readyformore, that does sound expensive! I assume it includes all your meds and monitoring? 

Good luck, daydream! I totally know what you mean about being pessimistic at times. Optimism and pessimism going in waves for me! I'm tentatively scheduled for my IUI on Feb. 1, so you might just be a little behind me. 

Equal, sorry about the BFN's. I don't know much about accupuncture. How frequently do you do it? I hope it is the trick for you!


----------



## drsquid

Daydream- I feel the same. Last month I was sure it was gonna happen. This
Month... The opposite. I'm hoping it is just the meds making me down.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, here is this mornings test at 14dpo
I got for the blood test in the morning.


It is possible ladies. 2nd IUI is the magic number for me.


----------



## daydream

Hopeful42nd said:
 

> Okay, here is this mornings test at 14dpo
> I got for the blood test in the morning.
> View attachment 332224
> 
> 
> It is possible ladies. 2nd IUI is the magic number for me.

Congratulations! That is beautiful!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Blood work is back, pregnant, number is 159 at 15 dpo! Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## Tella

:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:
Congrats :D
:happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## daydream

Hopeful42nd said:


> Blood work is back, pregnant, number is 159 at 15 dpo! Woo hoo :happydance:

YAY!! Great number! :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Beasutiful Congrats :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Perfect! Congrats dear! H&H 9 months :D


----------



## saffiya

s08 said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I'm excited for you. Its really an easy procedure.
> 
> Is it standard to do back-to-back IUI's at your clinic? It's not at mine, but I've been wondering about asking about it.
> 
> I don't blame you about testing before they recommend. My clinic says to take a test 15 days after the IUI...that is tough enough for me! Will you be testing out your trigger shot before 10 dpiui?
> 
> I'm currently 7 dpiui...not sure if the slight crampiness is in my head or not. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I really hope this is our month...maybe this will be the luckiest thread and we'll all have BFP's!Click to expand...

Hello ladies well be joining this thread cause as for me i will be doing a med iui and looking forward to it. I am going to be start 150mg of clomid which i did with my first cycle but didnt do iui... hoping this cycle i have more then one nice size follicle... The ladies who did iui before was the procedure quick and easy and did they watch on a screen when they insert the sperm or i guess they just know where to go with it?


----------



## Tella

Thanks girls, I just got back from the FS. I have one follicle that is 22mm and ready to be triggered. :happydance: There was some smaller ones but he didn&#8217;t measure them. So im doing my injection tonight at 8pm and then going on Thurday at 8:00 for DH and the IUI at 12:30. Im super excited. He said my lining looked great and everything else also looks great!

I've also started temping again on Monday, so I will also confirm O along with the monitoring of the IUI!


----------



## Jocr

Well done you 

:happydance::hugs::flower:
Congratulations



Hopeful42nd said:


> Blood work is back, pregnant, number is 159 at 15 dpo! Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## Jocr

Hi Saffiya - 

I have not long had my first IUI it wasnt too painful just cramping for a while after. My nurse (in UK) doesnt look at it happening on the screen. She just does it with the catheater.
I suppose that she knows what she is doing.
Good luck.



saffiya said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???
> 
> Good luck tomorrow! I'm excited for you. Its really an easy procedure.
> 
> Is it standard to do back-to-back IUI's at your clinic? It's not at mine, but I've been wondering about asking about it.
> 
> I don't blame you about testing before they recommend. My clinic says to take a test 15 days after the IUI...that is tough enough for me! Will you be testing out your trigger shot before 10 dpiui?
> 
> I'm currently 7 dpiui...not sure if the slight crampiness is in my head or not. Trying not to get my hopes up.
> 
> I really hope this is our month...maybe this will be the luckiest thread and we'll all have BFP's!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies well be joining this thread cause as for me i will be doing a med iui and looking forward to it. I am going to be start 150mg of clomid which i did with my first cycle but didnt do iui... hoping this cycle i have more then one nice size follicle... The ladies who did iui before was the procedure quick and easy and did they watch on a screen when they insert the sperm or i guess they just know where to go with it?Click to expand...


----------



## Jocr

Tella - great sized follicle - good luck on thursday for IUI

drsquid - I hear you re the drugs, they make me feel really snappy and quite tearful. Oh yeah and down!:thumbup: Not fair what we ladies have to go through when emotions are high already!!

Equal - It seems we are nearly on the same cycle. Im 15 days past IUI today but have tested since 10days past IUI - stopped testing on saturday. How are you feeling? Are you trying again in feb?

Day dream - yes not easy is it - we want to be positive but on the other hand dont want to get your hopes up - cant win sometimes. Maybe its best o be positive generally (easier said then done sometimes I know). :flower:

AFM - I am 15 days past IUI and had given up on testing but ill try again tomorrow now that Hopeful got a BFP quite late on.
if still no show I will be started my next IUI early feb, just spoke to fertiltiy nurse and they are uping my Clomid to 100g from 75g from day 2 and the Puregon from day 4. I only had one decent sized follicle in Jan so hopefully get a few more this time. Hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Jocr > Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! Dont give up yet, not over until she shows her ungly face! How long is your LP normally?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

The more targets the better, so long as you aren't scared of multiples :) hmm I had forgotten all about that! Twins, I did have quite a few follicles and triggered so maybe I released them all....uh oh, we'll either way it'll be a blessing. Just need s bigger house is all.


----------



## Jocr

Im not 100% sure what my LP is - I think about 14 days on average.


Tella said:


> Jocr > Fx'd for a BFP tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! Dont give up yet, not over until she shows her ungly face! How long is your LP normally?


----------



## Jocr

Just done a pos test and it's as faint as yours was. I'm 15 days after out. What day was your pos taken?


----------



## Tella

Jocr, fx those lines get darker quickly!

I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Jocr - oooo I'm excited for you! I got my faintest hint of a line at 11 dpo. By 14 dpo it was obviously there. It all really depends on what day you implanted though how the test will react. What kind of test?

Tella - we BD'd the same night I triggered and then iui 36 hrs after trigger. My husbands numbers were less than stellar but it worked, so low count or not, one found an eggie!


----------



## Jocr

Thanks love 

We were told to DTD on the on Friday and we had iui on the Monday and she said to do it that night too. 
Just so sperm has a couple of days to build up for collection.


Tella said:


> Jocr, fx those lines get darker quickly!
> 
> I've just done my trigger and surprisingly it wasn't so bad :) Doc told us to BD tonight and then not again till after the IUI. But I'm not sure about that, any input?


----------



## Tella

I discussed it with DH last night and we desided to not BD last night and wait till Thursday night after the IUI, then we will BD again just for good measure. Hope we didnt stuff up our chances now :shrugg:

How many of you girls still temp whilst doing IUI? I know it can give alot of insight into when I O but im scared its gonna give me something else to worry about. Like if i O a day early or late from IUI? I prefer late as i know there will be spermies waiting but if it is early there will be none as we DTD on Sunday morning last :dohh:


----------



## Jocr

Im so excited and aprehensive at the same time. Did tests this morning and im sure its all fine. My only niggle is the poss of the drugs ive had - Puregon & trigger shot may show a false positive. Or should this all be out of my sytem by now?:wacko:
Just did a clearblue digital test and it says 2-3 weeks preg.
DR wont do a blood test for me as they say the POS test says positive. I begged them just to put my mind at rest but NO.
Fertility nurse said to come in for first scan in 2 weeks.

Hows everyone else going today?:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo (14).jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Tella

Jocr > From what i have read so far, the HCG is out of your system 10 past trigger. It is even stated on the information insert in the box of the HCG.

Did you test earlier to see if the HCG was out of your system? Also you did another test that was faint didnt you? the only way a test can go darker from a faint possitive is if the HCG is being produced, which will be due to your bean.

AFM, the trigger is definitely in my system. Had a striking possitve OPK, so now less than 20 hours left till me IUI :D Im super excited to join u girls with a BFP in a few weeks time!


----------



## Jocr

Yes I did one 10dpo & 11dpo and it was negative so I should be able to assume this hcg showing is my baby.
Exciting for you - it will fine and just make sure you take it easy for a few days . Lots of luck xx



Tella said:


> Jocr > From what i have read so far, the HCG is out of your system 10 past trigger. It is even stated on the information insert in the box of the HCG.
> 
> Did you test earlier to see if the HCG was out of your system? Also you did another test that was faint didnt you? the only way a test can go darker from a faint possitive is if the HCG is being produced, which will be due to your bean.
> 
> AFM, the trigger is definitely in my system. Had a striking possitve OPK, so now less than 20 hours left till me IUI :D Im super excited to join u girls with a BFP in a few weeks time!


----------



## Tella

Then a Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: is in order!!!

H&H 9 months for you and baby! Hope the two weeks till your scan passes quickly!

It is very exciting, i planning on taking it slow. Atleast i work from home but im gonna take tomorrow off and Friday is just a lazy day and keep up to date with all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jocr

Glad you can take it easy.
by the way what is H&H - health & happiness? 
xx



Tella said:


> Then a Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: is in order!!!
> 
> H&H 9 months for you and baby! Hope the two weeks till your scan passes quickly!
> 
> It is very exciting, i planning on taking it slow. Atleast i work from home but im gonna take tomorrow off and Friday is just a lazy day and keep up to date with all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tella

Jocr said:


> Glad you can take it easy.
> by the way what is H&H - health & happiness?
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Then a Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: is in order!!!
> 
> H&H 9 months for you and baby! Hope the two weeks till your scan passes quickly!
> 
> It is very exciting, i planning on taking it slow. Atleast i work from home but im gonna take tomorrow off and Friday is just a lazy day and keep up to date with all you lovely ladies :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes basically :) Happy and Healthy 9 monhts :)


----------



## Angel baby

Hello everyone! I have done 2 rounds of clomid IUI 50 mg days 3-7 with 2 follies that wee both good size that resulted in bfn! I decided to do clomid this cycle days 2-6 with timed intercourse. Currently 11dpo but I'm thinking it's a negative again. I usually start AF 15dpo after trigger. I'll be doing another IUI with 100mg clomid this coming cycle so on my 3rd IUI. Was hoping it wouldn't come to this.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

It's not really about having more eggs. It's about timing the IUI correctly as close as possible to when you O. How have your IUI's been timed? Have you felt O right around that time. My last IUI that took I did 36 hrs post trigger and I O'd like 1-2 hours after it. Timing was perfect! They say 6 hours on either side of O gives you best chance, but it still guarantees nothing. Our chance was approx max 20-22 % so I consider myself very lucky it happened second IUI.


----------



## Angel baby

Hopeful42nd said:


> It's not really about having more eggs. It's about timing the IUI correctly as close as possible to when you O. How have your IUI's been timed? Have you felt O right around that time. My last IUI that took I did 36 hrs post trigger and I O'd like 1-2 hours after it. Timing was perfect! They say 6 hours on either side of O gives you best chance, but it still guarantees nothing. Our chance was approx max 20-22 % so I consider myself very lucky it happened second IUI.

My iuis and timed intercourse has been timed perfectly. 1st IUI I had follies at 24 and 28 on each side. Trigger 36 hours later the IUI. Next day in morning follies showed collapsed. 2nd IUI unfortunately was a bust but I continued, 2 large follies on my blocked tube side, 36 hours after trigger IUI and that time was showing I was ovulating or just ovulated according to ultrasound but I only continued with small percentage that my good tube would pick up from my bad side. This time, I did everything but IUI and just BD. I'll go back to the IUI for round 3 and round 4 of clomid. Doc is hoping the increase in clomid will help produce follies on my good side for more follies. I'm done after this IUI. It will be IVF next. I can't handle another cycle of iui.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah I see. So you are facing other obstacles, mainly a blocked tube. Yes more follicles is better then. I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you yet, but realistically it could take more tries. I think maybe the third time will be the charm for you. :dust: FX!!! It only takes one sperm to meet your eggie :)


----------



## Tella

My day has come :wohoo: going in in less than 3 hours :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella - so excited for you! Good luck and :dust: let us know if and when you feel O! :happydance:


----------



## Tella

Hi, I've bEen home for a while now, had a few cramps after the iui but the O pains started this morning and seems like it has gone now. So hoping I just O'd. I have progesterone for the next 14 daysm. Have a hcg blood test in 12days, so on Valentines day :D. 

DH's numbers where great! 30mil /ml post was with 100% motility and good energy.

I'm super excited , and believe this is my bfp in the making!


----------



## Chiles

CONGRATS JOCR!!!!!!!!! h&h 9 MNTHS!!!!!!


----------



## daydream

So I can't believe I'm already saying this but I got my +OPK today - WAY earlier than I've ever gotten before. I had even called my dr on Monday to say let's just schedule the ultrasound for Friday because I never get a +OPK earlier than CD15. Here I am CD13 and when I tested during lunch: smiley face! So I frantically called my dr and have an appointment for an ultrasound in about a half hour. I had to commute back home from work. So our IUI that I originally thought would be Saturday may end up being tomorrow. Eep! Kind of nervous/excited considering this is our first IUI and not really sure what to expect.


----------



## s08

Daydream, did you end up having your IUI today? How did it go? And what did they tell you at your ultrasound yesterday? How many follies and what size? 

I hade IUI #3 on Tuesday, so I'm not too far ahead of you. Good luck!


----------



## daydream

s08 said:


> Daydream, did you end up having your IUI today? How did it go? And what did they tell you at your ultrasound yesterday? How many follies and what size?
> 
> I hade IUI #3 on Tuesday, so I'm not too far ahead of you. Good luck!

I just got back from my IUI this morning. When I went in yesterday I had two BIG follicles on my left side (30mm) and one smaller one on the right that might not mature. She gave me the ovidrel while I was in the office. My dr wasn't concerned with how big the follicles were, which after googling yesterday I've seen positive and negative about follicles that size. My RE is so positive though, so I'm trying to adopt that outlook. If it happens, great, otherwise on to next cycle. 

We also had drama this morning with DH collecting his "contribution" But he's just used to producing HUGE samples for SAs, so this morning he was like Oh it's not enough, blah blah and had the worst attitude about it. The RE said count and motility were great, so I'm just not stressing about it. It was a little painful when she was trying to get it exactly in the right spot, but now all is fine. I'm off work the rest of today and relaxing. DH and I are going to BD either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck DayDream, Will KMFX for you!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## s08

daydream said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Daydream, did you end up having your IUI today? How did it go? And what did they tell you at your ultrasound yesterday? How many follies and what size?
> 
> I hade IUI #3 on Tuesday, so I'm not too far ahead of you. Good luck!
> 
> I just got back from my IUI this morning. When I went in yesterday I had two BIG follicles on my left side (30mm) and one smaller one on the right that might not mature. She gave me the ovidrel while I was in the office. My dr wasn't concerned with how big the follicles were, which after googling yesterday I've seen positive and negative about follicles that size. My RE is so positive though, so I'm trying to adopt that outlook. If it happens, great, otherwise on to next cycle.
> 
> We also had drama this morning with DH collecting his "contribution" But he's just used to producing HUGE samples for SAs, so this morning he was like Oh it's not enough, blah blah and had the worst attitude about it. The RE said count and motility were great, so I'm just not stressing about it. It was a little painful when she was trying to get it exactly in the right spot, but now all is fine. I'm off work the rest of today and relaxing. DH and I are going to BD either tonight or tomorrow morning.Click to expand...

I had the exact same concern about follicle size this cycle! I had a 26mm dominant follie and was concerned it was too big. I'm always worried about timing too. I've decided google is the devil because there is so much mis-information out there. My re liked the follie size and IUI timing, so like you, I'm also going to adopt that outlook! 

As for your hubby's "contribution," I'm sure its fine. They can only insert a small, washed amount anyway, so no big deal.


----------



## daydream

s08 said:


> I had the exact same concern about follicle size this cycle! I had a 26mm dominant follie and was concerned it was too big. I'm always worried about timing too. I've decided google is the devil because there is so much mis-information out there. My re liked the follie size and IUI timing, so like you, I'm also going to adopt that outlook!
> 
> As for your hubby's "contribution," I'm sure its fine. They can only insert a small, washed amount anyway, so no big deal.

Gosh yes there's just so much that if we wanted to worry, there's always a reason! She did say that we should just time the IUI based on when worked best for us. She was like You'll read online that people say 12/24/36 whichever is better, but at the end of the same there's no proven difference. For me, I wanted to do this morning just because my LH test was SO dark last night I was afraid I may ovulate sooner than normal. I think I'll just trust my doctor. She's really good and reputable, so I have no reason not to.


----------



## drsquid

im trying to get to do my iui on mon or tues. last month i had day 12 us on sat (the front desk lady remembered that when i called to schedule.. too funny). and triggered monday for a weds iui.. im working like a crazy person w-f so im hoping i have big enough follies tomorrow to trigger earlier. i did a medicated cycle this month for the first time so i am super curious how that turned out


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I always had large follies, I got preggers the first time with one over 30mm, and this time they were in the mid 20s when I triggered and probably grew more over the 36 hours till I O'd. Good luck with the IUI's, they sound very positive and promising! :)


----------



## Tella

daydream > that&#8217;s great that you got to do IUI sooner, TWW earlier than originally thought. Don&#8217;t stress about the size, the know better than us (and google) and if they are impressed I will also go with their feeling. 

Chiles > Your testing time is getting closer

S08 > Fx'd the TWW, is gentle on you and that a bfp is to follow soon

drsquid > Fx'd for a good follicle!!!!

AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D

I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?


----------



## Chiles

tested today and got a :bfn: 13 dpiui. I am now just going to wait it out and see what happens.Thanks ladies for being so supportive. I will see you all for our next cycle.


----------



## daydream

Hmm bbt was still down this morning, but I really thought I ovulated yesterday because was getting strong ovulation pains that went away around 7pm. We'll BD this morning to be safe. Cannot let myself stress.


----------



## drsquid

got my us today.. 5 follies, mostly in the 15mm range, largest was 18mm. im going back monday to see whether they all grow or the dominant one suppresses them. only downside (well other than paying for another freaking us) is that now i have to trigger for weds or thurs.. i work 30 min away and we dont get lunch breaks and on weds im working with jerks.. sigh. should be fun getting away for an hour


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Chiles - sorry for the BFN but wait it out, AF may not show up. I know lots who don't test pos till just after AF is due. FX

Drsquid - I'm sure the other follies will grow a bit more! So as for triggering, can't you just buy the shot and do it yourself? That's what I did.


----------



## drsquid

triggering myself wont do me much good without the doc doing the iui. im single. the trigger part isnt the problem. ill pick that up mon when i go back for us. he suggested coming back for an us monday to see if we should trigger mon or tues (since i seem to be unsuccessful with opks), im off that day anyway. so i figure why not get another us


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah okay, by what you wrote before it sounded like the triggering was the problem. Guess you'll have to take off an hour or two for a 'specialist appointment'. They can't really argue with that, as normally it take a while to get in. Good luck with your timing :)


----------



## s08

Tella said:


> AFM > Not much, the occasional twitch, still very positive :D
> 
> I went past the shops yesterday to buy chocolates for me and DH to countdown till we test. Found a box with 12 hearts in it, which is perfect as doc gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. But then I also saw a Valentines snow globe that you can put your own photos in. Now, Im thinking of a cute way to tell DH it is positive in 10days time. First I thought about telling him he must POAS with me because im to scared to do it alone and then swap the two test. This obviously after I know it will be +. But now I thought about taking a photo of it and putting it in the snow globe, it even has little hearts inside that float :lol: Which option do you guys think is the cutest way to tell him? Or should I combine the two and pre make the snow globe and hand him that when we go back to check the tests?

I think the snowglobe idea is super cute. I really hope you are successful and get to do something fun to share the news with him. 

I will be 14dpiui on Valentine's Day and hope I get to share some equally good news with the hubby that day!


----------



## shellbelle77

Hi All- Read a lot of this thread and wishing everyone a BFP! This month will be my second IUI. First IUI with chlomid 100mg. and hcg trigger. I know I ovulated on the day of the iui (as bbt charting showed spike on the following day and stayed up until the bad news...), but got a visit from AF on Sunday! :nope:

Headed to the doctor's tomorrow to start second cycle...us and then starting chlomid. Going to add Menapur injectables this cycle and have been ordered some Ganirelix, if needed. I am hoping for good news this cycle, but am starting to get overwhelmed. Trying so very hard not to stress! The cost alone (for the meds) is enough to stress anyone. 

My DH has ok sperm count- around 45 million and his motility is excellent- it was 93% for the first iui- his first SA was 73%, but his morphology is 14%. Are we spinning our wheels with a 14% morphology doing the IUI's??? Any help or similar situation would be great!!! Thanks everyone!!!! :flower:


----------



## SandhillCrane

Hi ladies! I would love to join in! I had IUI#2 on Friday, so I am currently 4dpo. I'm pretty certain I O'd on Friday afternoon. I got a negative opk on Saturday morning. We BD Friday afternoon and evening and then Saturday again, just to be sure. My nurse told me to test on Friday the 17th. 
Our issue, we think, is low morphology. Everything else seems to be normal. I feel like this iui's timing was better than the first. I hate that they can't tell us what the morphology is the day of the iui. My husband's past SA showed 1% morphology last spring/summer. He did acupuncture for awhile and his numbers and motility went much higher, so we're hoping the morphology is better too. 
IUI#1: (November) I had 3 good sized follies and he was 77million, 97% motility
IUI#2: (Feb 3) I had 4 follies with a dominant one at 25mm. His swimmers = 174 million, 93% motility

Good luck to everyone! Trying to be as positive as possible! I feel good about this month. I am currently at home, with a bad cold that started last night, but I'm kind of glad it's forcing me to relax. I also lost a very close friend to his cancer battle yesterday morning, so relaxing right now is probably a good thing.


----------



## daydream

Sorry about your friend SandhillCrane. :hugs: Good luck to you in your TWW


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hey you two ladies on your 2nd IUI, mine took the 2nd one for this pregnancy and my last pregnancy. Hope your 2nd time lucky as well :) :dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful, are you getting an early pregnancy ultrasound? It looks like our dates might be pretty close, right? Hope you are feeling ok these days. 

Tella, I like the snowglobe idea! FX you have a special Valentines this year!

s08: Hope you will be celebrating a BFP on Valentines as well!


Shellbell: You can always ask for the post-wash semen counts. Usually they will weed out the sperm that have poor morphology and motility so only the good ones remain. Fingers crossed for you!

Sandhillcrane: So sorry about your loss....Hope you are able to relax this week. I am picturing a healthy implantation for you in the next few days...


----------



## drsquid

hopeful- i take a lot of hope from your successful round 2 =) did my trigger tonight (after the whole hassle getting it). it was funny. i was at a friend's house. the 2 women were like.. do the shot here., the one guy was like. ick ick, needles, meds etc.. heh no wonder women have the babies =)


----------



## Tella

S08 > WOW so you too will be testing then :D Fx'd the day bring us loads of special news.

shellbelle > Sorry the stupid witch came on sunday! Fx'd for a bfp in the next cycle. My numbers post wash for our IUI was 30million 100% Motility but he didn&#8217;t give the morphology so I cant comment on that and he said the numbers where great.

SandhillCrane > :hugs: Sorry hear about your friend! It&#8217;s a good thing you can relax. A cold is a good thing especially around implantation as it lowers your immune system. I had my IUI done on the 2/2 and testing the 14th, doctor gave me a bloods order for 12dpIUI. GL with your TWW!

fertilesoul > thank you so much, im also staying positive that we will have a great Valentines gift :)

AFM > Not much again, just yesterday I was very tired around lunch time that I actually went and laid down for 30mins. I know it can be the progesterone but im the over optimistic person on here :D and I believe it is true preg symptoms ;) 

Also tested the trigger yesterday and it was very faint, so hopefully by tomorrow it will be completely out.


----------



## drsquid

so my bigger follicle is on the right... total twinges now after the trigger. meh, worried i o'd too early last time cause i felt total twinges but doc said.. since i didnt see a positive lh surge then i didnt because is a known 24-36 hrs after trigger. fingers crossed it works out weds


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies, sorry I've been a bit MIA but we are dealing with a nightmare of a crappy roofer right now and the battle is draining me. I've been crying, up at night losing sleep, exhausted and grumpy all day, and sooo boiling over angry. I think my hormones are going to make do something extreme if I'm not careful. My husband has been trying to deal with it as I shouldnt be stressed but how can you not be with things hanging over your head like that?

Anyways,
Fertile soul - I'm feeling okay, just worried about the stress affecting the baby. I got for an ultrasound feb 21, so something to look forward to!

Drsquid - glad to give someone hope :) haha, men are babies. So when I would get my blood test to detect surge I would O like 2o -26 hours after. The shot worked perfect at 36 hours iui as I Od 37 hours after trigger. Good luck!!!

Everyone else - :dust: wish you all the best of luck


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful, so sorry you have to deal with this stress right now :( Yikes, hope it all gets resolved soon. :hugs:

drsquid fx for your upcoming IUI!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am back

CD1 for me today!!!!! I took a short break this weekend and had a good time :wine: just relaxed and left all the TTC behind us. 

Whew. Now back to business...I am waiting on the nurse to call back in hope we up the anty this cycle and make my ovaries work hard :) so updates on that to come soon.


----------



## Tella

Chiles > so sorry the stupid witch got you! Glad you had some fun the weekend as one needs to switch off sometime from the stressful journey!

Hopeful > I hope it all get sorted out quickly, just try and remain calm and let DH deal with it, you have an important parcel to look after!

AFM > some cramps and twitches so its looking good :D have a morning conference now, so enjoy ladies :dust:


----------



## drsquid

fertile soul- thanks.. im actually getting excited again. last two weeks ive just kinda felt like.. forget it. it wont work, why bother etc.. but... dont know til you try. i know that is ridiculous given this is only the 2nd month but.. hey you dont get to be type a without being nuts (and looking successful by only doing things you are good at right away) =)


----------



## daydream

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. This TWW has felt SO LONG for me, and it's only been 6 days since my IUI. My brain knows I shouldn't think about it, but it's really all I can think about! One week until testing. Hopefully it goes by quickly!


----------



## s08

daydream said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi. This TWW has felt SO LONG for me, and it's only been 6 days since my IUI. My brain knows I shouldn't think about it, but it's really all I can think about! One week until testing. Hopefully it goes by quickly!

It just drags on, doesn't it?!? I'm 10dpo today, so maybe I'll know either way in the next few days. Ugh....I just want a bfp already!


----------



## daydream

s08 said:


> daydream said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hi. This TWW has felt SO LONG for me, and it's only been 6 days since my IUI. My brain knows I shouldn't think about it, but it's really all I can think about! One week until testing. Hopefully it goes by quickly!
> 
> It just drags on, doesn't it?!? I'm 10dpo today, so maybe I'll know either way in the next few days. Ugh....I just want a bfp already!Click to expand...

Ohhh yours is soon! GL!! I hope you get your BFP too!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me dropping by but today I found out that I'll be doing a clomid + IUI cycle next. I should be on CD 1 on February 15 and then I'll be taking .50mg clomid from CD 3-7 and then ovidrel shot at CD 14 (if the follicles are mature enough) and then IUI 36 hours after that. I'm nervous because I don't want it to hurt but I'm more excited than anything that I'm finally getting on with this TTC stuff!


----------



## s08

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me dropping by but today I found out that I'll be doing a clomid + IUI cycle next. I should be on CD 1 on February 15 and then I'll be taking .50mg clomid from CD 3-7 and then ovidrel shot at CD 14 (if the follicles are mature enough) and then IUI 36 hours after that. I'm nervous because I don't want it to hurt but I'm more excited than anything that I'm finally getting on with this TTC stuff!

Very exciting! Many people get lucky on their first IUI, and I hope you are too! How is your other half feeling about his role in the IUI? My hubby was nervous, and I went with him the first time. It seemed to get easier for the last two because he went on his own (I'm hoping we don't need a 4th attempt!). Its not the romantic way I always thought we'd conceive a child, but whatever works, right? 

Don't worry about the IUI hurting. It will not be bad at all. Now the TWW afterward...that's gonna hurt!


----------



## ashknowsbest

s08 - Goodness I hope I'm lucky to get it on the 1st try. I'm 23 and I NEVER in a million years thought that it would take IUI for me to get preggo. My OH is fine with it, I mean he would prefer not to have to give a sample but at this point he wants a baby just as bad as me so we're willing to do what we have to do. FX'd you don't need a 4th attempt! 

I told my mom that IUI is such a romantic way to have a baby ... NOT! And I told OH he has to be in the room when they inseminate me that way it feels like he was at least there. :haha:

I'm sure it won't hurt, I just always work myself up about procedures for no reason. 

Oh and I test this month on the 17th but this was a natural cycle. If I'm not pregnant this time then we'll do the IUI ... I hate to be a pessimist but I'm pretty much 100% sure I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> s08 - Goodness I hope I'm lucky to get it on the 1st try. I'm 23 and I NEVER in a million years thought that it would take IUI for me to get preggo. My OH is fine with it, I mean he would prefer not to have to give a sample but at this point he wants a baby just as bad as me so we're willing to do what we have to do. FX'd you don't need a 4th attempt!
> 
> I told my mom that IUI is such a romantic way to have a baby ... NOT! And I told OH he has to be in the room when they inseminate me that way it feels like he was at least there. :haha:
> 
> I'm sure it won't hurt, I just always work myself up about procedures for no reason.
> 
> Oh and I test this month on the 17th but this was a natural cycle. If I'm not pregnant this time then we'll do the IUI ... I hate to be a pessimist but I'm pretty much 100% sure I'm not pregnant.

I know I can give you hope! I did clomid 50 days 3-7 trigger (although not on day 14 specifically) IUI 36 hrs post trigger, got my bfp! My prolactin level must be high too cause I'm still breastfeeding my 12 month old!
It can happen, and will...keep positive if you can, use the support system on here for the 2ww, and don't worry about IUI, any cramping is well worth it and more caused by clomid when you O than the procedure. You'll do amazing!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for sharing your story! It does make me feel better hearing other success stories. I am pretty good at keep a positive attitude but sometimes it gets hard especially because growing up I was always told that getting pregnant was so easy ... well that's definitely not the case for most people! I'm on medication for my elevated prolactin level as well, so that's under control and the level is perfect now so if IUI doesn't work I might go crazy because I don't know what else could be causing my inability to get pregnant! But I will definitely be on this thread often for support! I don't know what's I'd do without BNB!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me dropping by but today I found out that I'll be doing a clomid + IUI cycle next. I should be on CD 1 on February 15 and then I'll be taking .50mg clomid from CD 3-7 and then ovidrel shot at CD 14 (if the follicles are mature enough) and then IUI 36 hours after that. I'm nervous because I don't want it to hurt but I'm more excited than anything that I'm finally getting on with this TTC stuff!

Hi ashknowsbest, welcome to the IUI world! I hope it works for you! we just did our first. I was feeling really pessimistic at first, but now that I'm in the TWW, I'm starting to get excited! Sooo ready to test.

Mine didn't hurt, I had cramping afterward, but I think it was because of the huge follicles I had. DH was majorly grumpy about having to give his sample that morning :dohh: He was in the room when we had it done. It was actually really interesting to have the u/s and see the follicles and everything that was going to happen. I hope yours works the first time!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the welcome daydream! I have my Fx'd for you that your IUI worked first time! I'm mostly nervous about the clomid, not really the IUI itself. Not looking forward to the cramping but at this point I'll do what I have to to get a baby! I really like seeing things so I hope we're able to see the u/s and what they're doing!


----------



## Outdoorsy

Hi Ladies,
Last year I was stalking these threads about IUI's, injections and clomid but was always too shy to write. I promised myself that if I ever had a success story I would post it so I can offer hope to you all.

I did 2 cycles 50mg Clomid-with trigger shot and IUI that were unsuccessful.
I did one cycle 50mg Clomid while overseas on holiday without trigger and IUI, also unsuccessful

I then went on to first cycle of injections (dose 75 I think) with trigger shot, and iui had 2 good size follies and became pregnant on that cycle.I am now 22 weeks pregnant and due in June.

I remember constantly searching for success stories which seemed few and far between. (compared to IVF) I think when we fall pregnant we can be so excited that we forget the hardship we went through, im sure there are so many success stories out there who forget to post their story.

Hang in there ladies, it can and will happen!!:thumbup:

One more thing-I had a very active job, lifing, carrying, performing high energy shows for children. After the trip overseas and finding out we were not pregnant yet again, I made the decision to stop performing (my own business that I spent the last 6 years building up) the successful iui was my first where I could actually rest for two weeks afterwards. It could be a coincidence but my tells me its not. so rest up ladies, look after yourselves and listen to your bodies.


----------



## Tella

So this month was not my month :cry: onto next cycle of IUI, hope its second time lucky!


----------



## ashknowsbest

tella - :hugs: sorry it didn't work this time but FX'd it will work next time!


----------



## Tella

After you have stopped taking the progesterone supplements how long did it take for AF to arrive?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry Tella :hugs: I've been in that boat twice and it's hard. But the bright side is I conceived twice now on my 2nd IUI cycles. There is a great chance your next month will work as each time your odds increase! Luck and :dust:


----------



## Tella

Hopeful > thanks :hugs: you are my inspiration at the moment as u proved 2nd time is the lucky one :) 

I never knew it increases with each try :happydance:

I can't wait to start trying again


----------



## ashknowsbest

well ladies, I have a triphasic chart this time and I'm having a backache and cramps right now so I guess we'll see if AF shows or if I'm pregnant in a few days!


----------



## daydream

Good luck ashknowsbest! :dust:

Sorry for the BFN Tella :hugs: Hopefully the second time is the lucky one!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks daydream!


----------



## s08

ashknowsbest said:


> well ladies, I have a triphasic chart this time and I'm having a backache and cramps right now so I guess we'll see if AF shows or if I'm pregnant in a few days!

Good luck! It'd be so nice for it to work out for you this month before having to start IUI!

AFM, I tested this am at 14 dpiui, and it was BFN. So I'm just waiting for AF to show in a couple days. I was getting faint lines on FRER until 12dpiui, so not sure if it was a chemical or the ovidrel trigger was in my system forever. 

I told my dh the bad news this morning. Happy f-ing valentines day, I guess. While my reaction was tears, his was anger (at the situation, at the clinic, etc. -- not at me, fortunately). I guess we all deal with disappointment differently. I just want to know that it will all work out in the end, you know?


----------



## daydream

Sorry for the BFN S08. What is the plan from here? Another IUI? :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry for theBFN s08 :hugs: it's never ever easy to face the single line pregnancy test. :(

So it's been 3 correct? What timing are you using for them, and the Ovidrel should definately been out of your system as its 6500 dose. Mine was out by 8dpt, so that's 6dpiui.
How was your lining looking? If it was a chemical I'm so sorry, I really mean that.
What is your plan next?


----------



## s08

Hopeful42nd said:


> Sorry for theBFN s08 :hugs: it's never ever easy to face the single line pregnancy test. :(
> 
> So it's been 3 correct? What timing are you using for them, and the Ovidrel should definately been out of your system as its 6500 dose. Mine was out by 8dpt, so that's 6dpiui.
> How was your lining looking? If it was a chemical I'm so sorry, I really mean that.
> What is your plan next?

Thanks for the support ladies. Yes, its been 3. So, I guess 3rd time was not a charm for us. 

My lining was 9.4 the day before IUI, so good I believe. I had three possible follies last time at 26, 18, 17). My progesterone was also good 7dpiui, so they told me to discontinue the suppositories. I ovulate every single month (on my own and with meds). This was the first time we used a trigger (just timed first 2 IUI's on OPK surge) Everything always looks perfect for dh and me, so its very frustrating. 

As for our plan going forward, I think one more IUI with femara, bravelle on cd 9, and ovidrel. Then, I think IVF. When I mentioned it will cost around $15,000 to my dh this morning, he freaked out as if we had not discussed it over and over (which we have). I think he just needs to really process the fact that it is a reality that we will likely be going through IVF and spending that kind of money in the very near future. 

Thanks again for listening to my rant.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm praying for you! Have you been able to pinpoint as best as possible when you ovulate? I know it can vary a bit after Ovidrel but I was exactly 37 hours, so 36 hours was perfect timing. If based on this last time you noticed it happened at a certain time post trigger make sure you IUI is done as close as possible to that time as washed sperm don't live as long, and the egg startes deteriorating after 12 hours.
Good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust: that this will be your cycle and you won't be faced with the price of a new car to contend with.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

Hello Ladies :),

So my Dr called back with our results, My bloodwork to see if I a O'ing or not, came back positive. The SA came back good and bad!.. He got lots of sperms, but just a few a good :(!.. So the Dr. recommend we go see a RE to start a IUI, he thinks doing the IUI with the husband's sperms we would have a higher chance of getting PG, then the old natural way!...

So I am calling the RE tomorrow to setup a appointment to start IUI!.. I am PRAYING it works!. I am very nervous about it, but have a high hopes for it!. 

Do they run test or just go straight to starting the IUI?!?....

Thank you!


----------



## Tella

ash > Thanks :hugs: FX'd for a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

Daydream > I hope so to thanks :hugs: Sorry about all your BFN's so far. Fx'd for a late implanter.

S08 > I pray you will get your BFP on #4!!!!!!!!!!

mrsbuckeye > It all depends on what you have already done, we have already done the SA, and bloodwork, Had Ovarian drilling done and endo removal. so we went straight into IUI after 6 months of no results.

AFM > Last progesterone suppository was yesterday morning, so I just hope my AF arrives soon, I might even have to go to the doc on Sunday if AF stays inline with normal LP :coffee:

I just want my AF to come now so that I can see the doc again and start meds, possibly gonna ask him about injectables instead of Femara so that we can get atleast 2 follicles to grow and mature instead of just one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

s08 - So sorry it didn't work out for you this time! :hugs: It really does suck! Realizing that IVF is the only way must be hard, I still can't believe I have to go through IUI. It's kinda of shocking and unreal because I never really thought that I would have to go through that but obviously I was wrong. 

AFM - My temp has kinda stabilized but I took test last night before we went out to dinner and it was BFN. I know I'm not out until the witch shows so I'm not totally upset and at least I know I'm onto a more aggressive treatment if this doesn't work out so .. that's somewhat comforting!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella - your right, 2-3 good sized follies is your best bet for IUI . So I don't know much about Femera but are you on a low or high dose? It could make a difference before seeking injectables. Good luck, how AF starts soon! Funny I feel weird wishing that on you :)


----------



## Chiles

Well ladies I am moving on to IUI #2, Ihave my 1st U/S Friday cd 11 :) so we shall see?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck Chiles :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tella

Good luck Chilles!!! Hope for a few good sized follicles!

Hopeful > I was on 5mg, which seems to be like a mid level dosage. He might wanna up it to 7.5mg but I will see. It won't harm asking him, he won't just do somethng because I wanna he is to old school for that! Thanks I hope so too, it feels funny saying it as well!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Chiles - good luck! I hope you have some great follicles in there ready to go! 

AFM - My boobs are sore now FINALLY! I never thought I'd want sore boobs and the feel really heavy so I'm hoping that AF will show at least by the weekend so I can start on my medication!


----------



## Tella

AFM > Yesterday I started looking at suggested supplements that are taken for IVF, I figured if it will help them it will help me. So I came across how important Omega 3 is for you. Does any of you girls take Omega 3, not the 3-6-9 combination just 3? If not, do yourself a favour and read into it, it is like the same as folic acid importance.

https://www.the-fertility-acupuncturist.com/fish-oil-epa-and-dha.html

Im not going to SS this month, no temping, no OPK's, but I think I might test the morning of my Beta. Im also gonna only start my progesterone the day following my IUI. My LP is normally fine on 14days so that should really not make such a big different but it will not inhibit ovulation. My trigger im not going to do 40 hour prior to IUI, im going to do it 38hrs as I started Oing the morning of my IUI (about 4 hours before the IUI) and im gonna ask him to check the follicles to see if they have popped :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I took omega's for 2 months then got preggers. It's the combo one but high levels. I noticed to helps with CM as well.


----------



## hope2bemom30

Hi,

I have IUI #2 on 8th...right now going through some side effects from the medicines...anyone have side effects from injectables or clomid....it is really driving me crazy...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## hope2bemom30

Sorry I meant 18th


----------



## ashknowsbest

hope2bemom30 - what side effects are you experiencing?


----------



## hope2bemom30

muscle cramps, head ache, weakness, anxiety...just driving me crazy:(


----------



## ashknowsbest

=( I'm sorry to hear that! I'm supposed to start taking clomid once I get my period from days 3-7. What are you anxious about?


----------



## hope2bemom30

I am from India and come from a society where having kids is a very vital part of a marriage...and If you have problems you are sort of asked by so many relatives who are so curious...I ignore it as much as possible but still it so e times makes me anxious:(


----------



## ashknowsbest

ahh i'm so sorry to hear that! Well hopefully since you're on medication and getting assistant in conceiving it will happen and you won't have to stress anymore or worry about it anymore! :hugs:


----------



## hope2bemom30

Thanks Ashknowsbest...Fingers crossed for your cycle...sending baby dust your way!:hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!


----------



## Tella

hope2bemom > I had side effects from Femara, the trigger and the progesterone. that is why I have decided no SS this month. There is absolutely no point. Hope you find the strength to relax as it is vital for the process and that you get your BFP quickly!!!!!!

AFM > Im starting Acupuncture today for fertility but the lady said I should have started about 3 months ago, so she now wants to see me 2/3 times a week till O and then 1/2 times for the TWW. Its is expensive but I just hope it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hope2bemom30

Thanks Tella..feel a bit better today ..I have decided this would be the last time I will be taking these meds...

Accupuncture is good ....you will relax with it....Hope you get the good news soon.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I ended up not getting a bfp this cycle. So it's clomid IUI next. I'm waiting for AF to actually show. I'm pretty sure it'll be today or tomorrow but I'm not 100% sure because I don't feel like I normally feel when AF is coming.


----------



## s08

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I ended up not getting a bfp this cycle. So it's clomid IUI next. I'm waiting for AF to actually show. I'm pretty sure it'll be today or tomorrow but I'm not 100% sure because I don't feel like I normally feel when AF is coming.

Sorry to hear. Wishing you good luck with the clomid and IUI cycle!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you s08. I hope i have luck with IUI also!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck IUI ladies. I can't help but stick around this thread as I've been in your shoes and know the emotional rollercoaster it can be :) I wish you all the best with your follicle scans, timing the IUI, and your tww's. I'm in your corner ladies,let's see some more success stories bring on those :bfp: 's


----------



## daydream

Hopeful42nd said:


> Good luck IUI ladies. I can't help but stick around this thread as I've been in your shoes and know the emotional rollercoaster it can be :) I wish you all the best with your follicle scans, timing the IUI, and your tww's. I'm in your corner ladies,let's see some more success stories bring on those :bfp: 's

It's always nice to have someone who's been through it all and come out successfully here cheering us on :) Please stay! :happydance:

AFM: Still have the heavy spotting, I think the only reason AF hasn't come in full force is because I upped my progesterone per the doctor's order to 2 pills a day once the spotting started. I'm supposed to test again tomorrow morning one last time before stopping the progesterone. Feeling like it's definitely going to be a BFN. We're going to go into the RE on Monday and discuss the pros/cons of going on straight to IVF from here or doing another IUI.


----------



## fertilesoul

Cheering you all on as well! 

ashknowsbest, I was certain AF was coming too...thought I'd take an HPT just to get it over with and not wait to actually see AF. Shocked when it was positive because I had lost my boob pain and my back pain and cramps had started. I hope AF doesn't come for you but if she does, I have all fingers crossed that next cycle will be your last for a long while ;)


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful, hope your stress has gotten better and the roof got fixed. I think we're pretty close in dates with ultrasounds next week, right? Cheers :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

fertilesoul said:


> Hopeful, hope your stress has gotten better and the roof got fixed. I think we're pretty close in dates with ultrasounds next week, right? Cheers :)

Yes we are! I go Tuesday afternoon! The stress is still there as we uncovered more issues. Basically the roof is okay for now but it's not going to last and isn't what we paid for. Now we get to go to court, lovely, just what I need during early pregnancy :(
Oh well, I'm choosing to focus on happier things for the moment!

Oh and I did the exact same thing. I was positive I wasn't, got the back pain and AF type cramping. I got so angry and upset, so I tested to get it over with and voila, faint but there!


----------



## Tella

hope2bemom > they horrible but I will most probably still give it another shot if needs be after this one. then onto IVF

ash > so sorry!!! Hope AF shows quickly and that you get the BFP on your first IUI!

daydream > fx'd :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.


Hope you ladies have a relaxing weekend, i know it is hard at times but it is very needed. :kiss: 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Is it normal to get almost welts? I'm unfamiliar with how it's done but I thought the sharp needles simply went in with no pressure needed and next to no pain. I hope it's working for you as I hear it's very beneficial and many IVF ladies use it.
:thumbup: luck luck luck!!!


Tella said:


> hope2bemom > they horrible but I will most probably still give it another shot if needs be after this one. then onto IVF
> 
> ash > so sorry!!! Hope AF shows quickly and that you get the BFP on your first IUI!
> 
> daydream > fx'd :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> AFM > YAY AF showed this morning :dance: I have a few odd places that are sore this morning and I can only assume it is from the accu, my back has about 4-6 blackish round marks on it from the cupping but I cant wait to go back tomorrow. She will start with additional egg growth stimulation, so im not gonna ask for injectables only gonna go with what the doc suggests. But I think he is gonna up my Femara to 7.5mg but I will have to wait and see on Monday.
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies have a relaxing weekend, i know it is hard at times but it is very needed. :kiss:
> 
> :dust: :dust:


----------



## fertilesoul

Sorry to hear about needing to go to court -- so not what you need to worry about right now. Glad you are focusing on happy thoughts. My ultrasound is Wednesday afternoon. Kinda nervous about it but trying to reassure myself with the fact this is my first pregnancy where I've been terribly nauseous.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Being nauseous is good news! I've been feeling it lately too, not fun, it's strange how it can happen when you don't eat, or right after you eat. No pattern to it.
So don't be nervous. Let the first trimester panicers worry and we'll breeze through it :)
What I forgot about was the possibility of more than one in there. I kinda feel like its just one, but who knows, multiple good eggs and iui, find out on Tuesday.
Good luck with yours :)


----------



## daydream

Just wanted to check in and let you all know it was a BFN for me this morning. No more progesterone so AF will be glad to finally be able to show her face tomorrow most likely. I'll let you know how the RE appt goes and what is up next for us! Ready to get going on the next cycle!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry daydream :hugs:


----------



## fertilesoul

Sorry daydream

Hopeful, ahh yes I think I have just one too. Ok I'm just going to tell myself "Breeze, don't panic, through your first trimester"


----------



## Tella

Hopeful > The cupping does cause welts yes, but mine isnt that bad. But the acupuncture is not painful at all. Except the point where they stimulate your Ovaries, it is sensitive there.

Oooo, twins, how would you feel about that?

fertilesoul > hope the week flies by so that you can see bean.

daydream > :hugs: Sorry about it, hope she comes quickly so that you can start a fresh new cycle.

AFM > Had second accu yesterday it was amazing just like the first :D Was only an hour this time but i love it. I sleep so much better and feel more energized.

I have the appointments stacked in this week.

FS - Today 12:00 20 Feb 2012 - CD3 Scan
Accu - Tuesday 21 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Thursday 23 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Saturday 25 Feb 2012 8:00 
Accu - Monday 27 Feb 2012 8:00 
FS - Tuesday 28 Feb 2012 ?
Accu - Wednesday 29 Feb 2012 8:00 
IUI most probably on the 1st of March
Gonna ask Accu about fertility massage after IUI

I have decided that im gonna do my trigger 2 hours later than what they say i must, that way my O will be 2 hours later and the sperm will be waiting for the egg in the follopian tube.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella - I would deal with it, but it would not be a walk in the park! It's a high risk pregnancy, generally early births, possibility of hospital stay for babies, definately section for me, recovery while dealing with a toddler and two newborns, ahhhh! We'd also have to move ASAP, as we are in a two bedroom one bath house now and are already bursting at the seems. If its just one not as much rushed for moving as the one babe can sleep bassinet in our room for a bit. Man, I really hope it isn't but if it is, I'm blessed either way!
Sounds like your taking back a bit of control over your fertility, I'm happy to hear that :) I hope you have timed it perfectly!

Fertile soul - tomorrow is my day! I'll fill you lovely ladies in when I can, and for you only one more day of waiting!!! So exciting. How have you been feeling? I had a rough bout of the stickiness this morning. Thought I needed to eat so I had a bowl of cereal, which almost came right back out! Making my son breakfast was so hard! Also sleeping lots but I still wake a few times each night and have trouble getting back to sleep. Lastly vivid dreams, crazy weird ones, happy ones, scary ones...nothing is sacred


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am still lurking around.....my cancelled cycle and now inducing AF


----------



## fertilesoul

Hey Chiles, what happened? Last I noticed you were mid-cycle, right?

Hopeful: Yaaaay for your scan tomorrow and chance to see 1 or 2 healthy little babies! I have been tired and nauseous like no other -- fighting the urge to vomit as I type but deep down I'm kinda happy to be nauseous. I am a freak lol

Tella -- looks like you have a hopeful cycle in front of you. I credit acupuncture for my healthy pregnancy 4 years ago; hoping you get to experience its fertility benefits very soon :)


----------



## Chiles

RE canceled cycle. Slow responding, and thin lining. So i am using provera now to jumpstart AF


----------



## drsquid

oh chiles im so sorry. how frustrating


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry Chiles :) that's disappointing to say the least. :hugs:

Fertilesoul- I am feeling ill too. Funny how we are okay with it :) my cereal is not sitting well at all right now! Ugh


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay, I was right, only one baby in there :)
Nice looking and healthy at 7weeks 2days. Heart rate is 153 bpm, nice and strong and sounded like music to my ears :) I'm so happy
I hope you are all well and getting close to your very own :bfp: and ultrasounds!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful glad things are going well and there is just one healthy looking baby. 

Chiles - sorry to hear about the cycle being cancelled. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Fertile - when do you go for scan?

I miss you ladies. I hope you don't mind me popping in here to check up on you.


----------



## daydream

Congratulations Hopeful! So glad all is good and healthy!

Sorry Chiles for your cancelled cycle. :( :hugs:

AFM: Just met with my RE and either IUI or IVF is an option for this cycle, but just weighing everything, I think we will do another Femara IUI. I'm surprised with myself that I'm deciding to go this route, but when it came time to pull the trigger and say I wanted IVF, it just didn't FEEL right. Plus the IVF cycle is going to be a bit longer, taking BCP for ten days to give the ovaries a rest first, and so I'll need to develop patience anyway. 

We're going to put everything into this IUI cycle though: vitamins for DH, no drinking for me, exercise for everyone during the FP, and eating healthy. She's also going to send the semen to do a morphology check before the IUI just so that we know what we are working with. Count and motility for the last one were good, but they don't check the morphology for the IUI wash. I think getting that done will at least give us better knowledge for what to do next if this doesn't work. So now, I'm going to start the Femara tonight. Onto a new cycle!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - what's happening with you? Miss you too. :) hope you are well


----------



## Nicker

Right now I am trying hard not to ovulate. I went for my CD10 scan today and I have a 23mm. If I wasnt using donor or if I could have gotten my donor sample today we would have done the IUI. Earliest sperm will be here is tomorrow. Got an injection of Cetrotide today to hopefully delay ovulation long enough. Do hcg tomorrow with IUI scheduled for Thursday. I have decided I am getting pregnant that day. 

What a switch from last cycle when on day 12 there was talk if canceling and my bigger follicle on CD15 was 18mm. I guess my ovaries just prefer shots.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - I'm so happy that you are so focused and determined that you are getting pregnant on Thursday :) you made me smile. What a change. So your going to be another 2nd IUI success story just like me! I can't wait to welcome you to the club!
I'm feeling so pregnant today. After my US I went grocery shopping. Carrying in all the groceries nearly killed me, I had sharp pains and was so out of breath! Threw up this morning for the first time, and stocked up on gingerale cause its been helping my nausea. I'm bloated as hell, emotional, just a fun day all around. I'm so tired I'm getting in bed now. Lol, I'm a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker - I'm so happy that you are so focused and determined that you are getting pregnant on Thursday :) you made me smile. What a change. So your going to be another 2nd IUI success story just like me! I can't wait to welcome you to the club!
> I'm feeling so pregnant today. After my US I went grocery shopping. Carrying in all the groceries nearly killed me, I had sharp pains and was so out of breath! Threw up this morning for the first time, and stocked up on gingerale cause its been helping my nausea. I'm bloated as hell, emotional, just a fun day all around. I'm so tired I'm getting in bed now. Lol, I'm a barrel of monkeys.

Did you try soda crackers?  That with ginger ale is my first line of defense when I get nauseated. 

Which reminds me... I am out of soda crackers. Put that on the walmart list.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I have, but nothing is really curbing it. It comes and goes, and if it's determined enough to wreak havoc I can't fight it. I find that the worst of it is in the morning and around 3-5 pm area. Strange. The worst is having to make breakfast and dinner at those times for my boy, it's gross sometimes making stinky veggies, or cutting up sticky bananas, yuk.
I'm sure I'll survive :) I just keep telling myself 'remember you wanted this' :)


----------



## Nicker

Every chunk that gets blown in the next 33 weeks will be well worth it! I hope I don't get nauseous. I can't vomit. Like I physically can't vomit.


----------



## fertilesoul

Hopeful: woooohooooo for a healthy baby! so happy for you :D hope the nausea doesn't get too much worse

Nicker: heyyyy nice to hear from you girl. glad to see you are responding well to meds this cycle and you have a positive outlook :) like you, I physically can't vomit but sometimes wish i could so at least i'd get a moment of feeling ok. looking forward to your updates!

my scan is tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Hopeful: woooohooooo for a healthy baby! so happy for you :D hope the nausea doesn't get too much worse
> 
> Nicker: heyyyy nice to hear from you girl. glad to see you are responding well to meds this cycle and you have a positive outlook :) like you, I physically can't vomit but sometimes wish i could so at least i'd get a moment of feeling ok. looking forward to your updates!
> 
> my scan is tomorrow, fingers crossed!

I can't wait to hear about the scan. Thinking one baby or two??


----------



## Tella

Chilles > so sorry about the cancelled cycle. Hope AF comes quickly and u get to start quickly again!

Hopeful > Congrats on healthy bean! Hope the ms gets better and u get feel better :hugs:

Nicker > :wohoo: I'm so happy that u responding so well! This is your bfp iui ;) 

Fertilesoul >yay scan day :) have a great day


----------



## ashknowsbest

First clomid pill was a success :) no side effects. I did feel hot for a few minutes but nothing crazy or even that noticable.


----------



## drsquid

im starting to get all crazy. for some reason i decided i HAVE to wait til tomorrow morning to test. work will SUCK tomorrow if i get a bfn. i have no idea how i will be able to fall asleep tonight. im totally agonizing that i upset people (again) on another thread. just too much stuff running through my head. i do however have a lucky gift frer given to me tonight by a fabulous new friend.


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> im starting to get all crazy. for some reason i decided i HAVE to wait til tomorrow morning to test. work will SUCK tomorrow if i get a bfn. i have no idea how i will be able to fall asleep tonight. im totally agonizing that i upset people (again) on another thread. just too much stuff running through my head. i do however have a lucky gift frer given to me tonight by a fabulous new friend.

You better be posting as soon as you get that result missy. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker, thanks for the well wishes. Good luck with triggering today! And IUI tomorrow right? What time?

Fertilesoul - hope your scan goes well and you have a beautiful baby with strong heartbeat in there as well! Let us know when you can.

Drsquid - let us know as soon as you test, post a pic (yep im being positive that there will be a second line to tske a pic of) So excited for you :)

Daydream - I think whatever feels right is what you should go with. And tell your DH to put in the same amount of effort and not drink either, it does effect sperm! :dust:

Chiles - I'm feeling for you right now. I'm know you must be wracking your brain as to why. All I can do is say next cycle could be yours , you just had to find out what your body responds best to first. Luck luck luck, and :hugs:


----------



## asampson

I did a medicated IUI due to male factor infertility. DH only had 2% normal sperm. I did Follistim with an Ovidrel trigger shot and got pregnant on the first try. I am currently 8 weeks 3 days along.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful, not sure what time. I am guessing the plan is around 10:00 since they told me to trigger at 10:00. However last time the courier never delivered the sperm until the end of the day. It is supposed to be overnight but last time it was two nights. Last cycle was a gong show though. 

The way I look at it is that even if the 23mm let's go early the other two should hopefully be bigger and release at a good time.


----------



## daydream

Asampson - that was EXACTLY what I needed to hear going into IUI #2! We also have low morph. Congrats to you and thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## drsquid

meh so day 14 today and bfn, but also no af. im probably grasping at straws but... i never get positives on opks either (i used the smilys and got a pos once in nov and nothing since despite peeing on them daily from day 9-14 and twice a day day 12-14 in dec, jan and fab). eh well who knows. only thing is.. i have a trip in mid march so if af is coming, she better get here so i can get my next iui in time


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sorry you got a bfn :( but keep positive, not over till she shows up.


----------



## Nicker

The :spermy: arrived. IUI tomorrow at 11:00. Triggered at 10:00


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> The :spermy: arrived. IUI tomorrow at 11:00. Triggered at 10:00

Thursday baby! :dust: that c stuff they gave you to delay o, will that be 100% countered by the trigger shot? I'm just wondering g if it affects the time frame that you o after trigger shot?
Good luck with medicated IUI #2, it's been lucky for me twice so tons of you guys should be preggers in two weeks :) can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## daydream

Nicker said:


> The :spermy: arrived. IUI tomorrow at 11:00. Triggered at 10:00

GL!! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

I think the Cetrotide wears off. Initially he had said to do another dose today but then he realized trigger today instead. I believe the cetrodie blocks the lh while the hcg does the opposite. I am just going to trust. Now that I know I responded well to injections I am confident in the trigger. I know I did it right.


----------



## fertilesoul

One healthy baby, HR of 131, doc happy with measurements and released to OB. First prenatal in 3 weeks. I was sobbing when she announced there was a heart beat. A dream come true


----------



## Nicker

Yay. :dance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Aw, my sons heart rate was lower too, maybe boy? I think maybe I have a girl with 153, if old wives tales are true :) congrats


----------



## daydream

Congrats fertilesoul! So happy for that little bean in there!


----------



## micsor

Congratulations! fertilesoul, that's awesome news! Good luck tomorrow Nicker!! :dust


----------



## Tella

nicker > Good luck for IUI!!!!! Swim :spermy: swim

Fertilesoul > Congrats :hug:

AFM > CD6 - Day 4 of Meds, and have a acupuncture appointment today again :wohoo: Grow follicles grow!!!!!!!!!!

GL to all the girls in the TWW, and grow follicles for the ones still waiting.


----------



## Nicker

Sending growth vibes to your follies.

I laughed when I read your post. Thought of finding Nemo. Tomorrow, I'll be lying there with a speculum in my hoo hoo singing to myself "just keep swimming, just keep swimming" I will use my inner dialogue though... 

Fertilesoul - Glad u/s was good today!

There is no way I am sleeping tonight.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- id go with singing out loud., i love fucking with doc. gotta throw them off their game sometimes =) fingers crossed for you.. and im using your game plan of pupo.. bfn means nothing without af =)


----------



## Tella

:rofl: i will keep the same in mind next week at my IUI!!!


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> nicker- id go with singing out loud., i love fucking with doc. gotta throw them off their game sometimes =) fingers crossed for you.. and im using your game plan of pupo.. bfn means nothing without af =)

:rofl: He might then decide that maybe I shouldn't have passed the psych evaluation. 

:af: for you. 

Feeling a little bit of lower abdominal discomfort this evening and I have a song of encouragement for the :spermy: Looking good. PUPO in less than 12 hours.


----------



## ashknowsbest

only 3 more days of clomid, then the wait begins for iui! This is already driving me nuts!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

drsquid said:


> nicker- id go with singing out loud., i love fucking with doc. gotta throw them off their game sometimes =) fingers crossed for you.. and im using your game plan of pupo.. bfn means nothing without af =)

Hey lady, AF still MIA? Got my FX for ya!


----------



## drsquid

yup still no af. still crampy. anyone know if femara could have extended my lp? i keep running to the bathroom to check. most of the cramps seem to be gas though. im gonna take a hpt test in the am and if it is neg ask the doc for a beta so i can drink guilt free. (im working at the same hospital as him today and tomrrow but... i have an 11.5 hr workday today so... dont wanna know). even if af arrives at least i will have time to get the next cycle in before vaca


----------



## Nicker

Just like to announce I am officially PUPO!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Cute :) congrats. Now just see that little thing implanting, visualize and attack! Lol


----------



## Nicker

I am not going to lie... "Just keep swimming" did keep going through my head. I needed it as my sample only had 25% motility this time. But the way I look it is 30 million :spermy: 1.5% progressive motility means 450, 000 going the right direction. One of them will meet the egg. I am still optimistic. My doc was quite chipper today and he is seemed optimistic too. While I was in the office he got news of two BFPs.


----------



## drsquid

see,. he was chipper. you shoulda sung at him. heck i said squirrels to mine (like from up) after he said he was easily distractible. ive also asked him if he talks through his whole life (you know how they say.. ok you are gonna feel my fingers etc etc.. so at home hed be like.. im going to get the jar of peanut butter. . now i am going to be opening the lid etc)


----------



## Nicker

You're a nut


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Don't worry too much about stats. I got preggers off a low count this time 16mil. Motility was 78% but figuring the numbers it was bound to happen when it happens I guess, it only takes one, and I had a determined swimmer and a healthy egg. You will be the same Nicker! I can wait to congratulate you :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Don't worry too much about stats. I got preggers off a low count this time 16mil. Motility was 78% but figuring the numbers it was bound to happen when it happens I guess, it only takes one, and I had a determined swimmer and a healthy egg. You will be the same Nicker! I can wait to congratulate you :)

Even my unusually chipper today doctor said it just takes one.


----------



## Nicker

Realized something tonight. I thought I had .45 million progressive :spermy: I was wrong..... only .45 mil are moving rapidly. 1.6 million are moving forward and 1.4 million of them are moving forward at a medium rate. Slow and steady wins the race. They are pacing themselves so they can get to the egg. Those fast guys are going to tire out. Fertilesoul only had 1.2 million total and she is pregnant.


----------



## Tella

Nicker > :wohoo: your are now PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree look at the positive side and like hopeful said visualize!!

drsquid > :rofl:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How's everyone doing this weekend? Things still good? Anyone close to testing?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> How's everyone doing this weekend? Things still good? Anyone close to testing?

I'm still good and optimistic. I am pretty sure I ovulated either the night before or morning if IUI. I didn't start the progesterone until the day after IUI but I had progesterone symptoms the night of IUI.

How are you and that little bean doing?

Just testing trigger every couple of days. Once that is gone I won't test again until 12dpiui


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I'm doing well as is little bean, thanks for asking :)
Fighting a bit of morning sickness which doesn't make me want to go out and do much, but it'll be fine. Very tired all the time. Feel like my house is a wreck and I can't keep up with everything.
Good to hear about o timing for you. I tested mine out at 8 days post trigger, which it was Ovidrel so I knew it should be out by then and it was. Then I caved and tested at 11dpiui.

Isnt it funny how few ppl are on here chatting on the weekends? During the week I can hardly I can hardly keep up, now I miss everyone :)


----------



## Nicker

I know. Weekends is when I have more time and I get bummed that nobody posts. During the week I am looking at my phone every chance I get.


----------



## daydream

Hello all!

Hopeful, sorry about the morning sickness :(. I'm sure that's probably no fun at all

Nicker glad your IUI timing seems to be perfect! GL!! Can't wait to see you test! Hope your TWW flies by!

AFM took my last Femara last night. Will start OPKing on CD10. Crazy to think that IUI time is already going to be at the end of this week.


----------



## Nicker

How many weeks are you? The morning sickness should improve second trimester not?

I spent yesterday afternoon looking at baby names since nobody was posting.


----------



## Nicker

daydream said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hopeful, sorry about the morning sickness :(. I'm sure that's probably no fun at all
> 
> Nicker glad your IUI timing seems to be perfect! GL!! Can't wait to see you test! Hope your TWW flies by!
> 
> AFM took my last Femara last night. Will start OPKing on CD10. Crazy to think that IUI time is already going to be at the end of this week.

Thanks! I have my fingers crossed for you. You don't get follicle scans? We can share half of the tww


----------



## daydream

I get ultrasound on CD14 if I haven't gotten a LH surge by then. Last time I got my surge so then I went in.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - are you not charting this cycle? I'm not either, I figured I had enough to worry about with IUI and the medication and the shot that I didn't need another stress.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> How many weeks are you? The morning sickness should improve second trimester not?
> 
> I spent yesterday afternoon looking at baby names since nobody was posting.

Eight, so maybe another four weeks or so of this. At least I'm not tossing my cookies all the time! I think many have it worse.
Baby names huh? Got any keepers?


----------



## daydream

Ash - I'm going to start temping tomorrow until I get crosshairs and then stopping again. I like the idea of being able to confirm ovulation, even though it's already pretty set with the hcg and everything. I just like to see that temp rise :)


----------



## fertilesoul

Hope everyone is doing well on this lazy Sunday morning. I just sent DH on a pretzel run. Those big chewy ones from the mall with a side of marinara sauce -- haven't had one in years but i can't stop thinking about eating one.

ashknowsbets: fx for you! 

daydream: hoping those follies are maturing well. Your IUI will be here before you know it

Nicker: hope your TWW is treating you well. congrats on being pupo btw ;)

Hopeful: hope you are taking it easy and doing ok with the ms. I just bought those sea-bands that you put on your wrists and it totally helps take the edge off morning sickness. they kinda hurt so I only wear them at places that I don't want to vomit like a playground or restaurant.


----------



## Nicker

I am thinking Parker for a boy. Had that picked before I even knew if my eggs were any good. I am not sure if his middle name would be after my dad or not. 

Girls names not so easy. Middle name might be Robyn after my Dad but again I don't know. I am thinking ky-uh but I havent decided on spelling Kiya, Kaia, Kiyah, Kaiya. Darby, Leigh, Piper are also in the running. If I went with Darby, Leigh would be the middle name.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- ive decided this round instead of joining you in pupo, im going with npupo, and therefore im gonna do whatever i want during the tww.. im going to be in belize so.. im going to eat whatever weird foods i can find, snorkel, climb, hike, taste the local beer etc. cute names btw =)


----------



## Nicker

drsquid said:


> nicker- ive decided this round instead of joining you in pupo, im going with npupo, and therefore im gonna do whatever i want during the tww.. im going to be in belize so.. im going to eat whatever weird foods i can find, snorkel, climb, hike, taste the local beer etc. cute names btw =)

Have fun in Belize!!! Thanks re the names. Today I am leaning toward Parker Wyatt and Piper Leigh. We shall see in 38 weeks


----------



## drsquid

nicker- does that mean you plan on staying team yellow? that is my plan if i ever get my bfp (but i read us so.. i have to not look when they scan the bits).


----------



## Nicker

I havent decided if I am staying team yellow. I think so. Somedays I think I want to know but I really don't care. I plan gender neutral themes. I already picked out the comforter I want. Yellow with monkeys.


----------



## Trist

Hey ladies:) I was wondering if someone could shed some light on how much I may be expected to pay for the meds that go along with IUI? Reading on the interent is freaking me out as some women are saying theu paid up to $5000!!!!!! WHAT!! im currently taking femara but that;s covered by insurance....other fertility meds wont be :(....i live in canada fyi....thanks a ton girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I never had to do injectables so no clue what those cost. The trigger shot was $94 I believe, the IUI was $200 for single or $250 for double. It really depends on your clinic. In the US most clinics charge for monitoring and ultrasounds, which could run up the bill.


----------



## Trist

here in canada in seems a bit more expensive....we had to give a $550 deposit, each ultrasound is $75....if we do injections its $700 (minus the cost of meds:s) or $400 if you just do oral medication!! plus $250 for the swim up SA and $250 for the wash.....ugh!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Trist - where do you live in Canada? I'm in Ontario and because I was referred to fertility doc monitoring with bloodwork and ultrasounds is all covered by Ohip. The only out of pocket is meds/IUI.


----------



## Trist

Im in Manitoba...so far everything has been covered...appts, bloodwork, even my initial US (done in a hospital) and my HSG....The extra US monitoring at the fertility clinic costs extra:(....I've heard that each province is different....the only good thing is that we have a 40% tax credit (and you can combine that with the federal tax credit as well)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wow so sorry you have to go through paying for all that! I'm very lucky I guess


----------



## Nicker

Trist said:


> Im in Manitoba...so far everything has been covered...appts, bloodwork, even my initial US (done in a hospital) and my HSG....The extra US monitoring at the fertility clinic costs extra:(....I've heard that each province is different....the only good thing is that we have a 40% tax credit (and you can combine that with the federal tax credit as well)

I am in Alberta. My doc gave me a price list. IUI $400 ($450 for donor), Ultrasounds $50, Sperm Prep $200, Combined Cycle IUI (clomid and injectibles) $500.

My first IUI I just did Clomid (donor) was $450 I never paid any of the other charges. I had three ultrasounds. My second IUI I did Clomid and Bravelle. I paid $500 and that was all. Only needed one ultrasound.

My insurance pays $800 a year for fertility meds and I used that up already. I paid just over $200 out of pocket this cycle. Since I am considering myself pregnant, I will assume I am not needing another cycle. If I were to need another cycle I a would assume the same protocol would be used so the cost would be: $500 for doctor fee. $119.85 for Progesterone, $329.86 for Bravelle (injectibles), $55.81 for Serophene (Clomid), and $77.87 for hcg trigger. Drug total would be $583.39. Plus $500 doctor+$619 for sperm + 250 for shipping sperm. My total is $1952.39


----------



## Tella

Hopeful > Im the same, but I reply on my phone on weekends so it makes it difficult. Sorry the MS is getting you down but atleast it is a good sign :D

daydream > For me the TTW to iui goes quickly as well. My IUI will be on Thursday.

ashknowsbest > I don&#8217;t temp with IUI either. Just trust in the fact that everything is working.

Nicker > WOW that is a lot, but like you said you wont need it again :winkwink:

GL to all you other girls, hope you catch that eggy and get those BFP's quickly!!!

AFM > CD10 for me today, have my scan tomorrow. Praying for 2/3 nice follicles.


----------



## ashknowsbest

tella - yeah there's enough to worry about already! I'm just going with the flow and I'm going to just follow the doctors instructions and hope for the best! He's a good doctor and I trust him.


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Started clomid today for the first time. Supposed to take it cycle day 3-7 then call my dr when I get my first positive ovulation test then go for my 1st iui the next day.
My question is : when does the Dr do the follicle scans ? I keep reading that many of the women in these posts have that done, but my dr has not mentioned that. I had my vaginal Ultrasound today & everything was fine. I just hope I am not missing a step so I am able to start the iui next ovulation which will be beginning of march! I am just so anxious!!!! Thanks


----------



## drsquid

my doc does follicle scans because i cant seem to get a pos on opk and have to know when to trigger for an iui. if you are able to get pos ovulation tests then you dont really need a scan, it can also be used to allow you to more easily time when the iui is


----------



## Nicker

Am I nuts?? I just can't shake the feeling today that this cycle was my cycle. I know I have had the PUPO attitiude but today I don't feel like I am just being positive and optomistic. For some reason today I just feel like it worked. I am only 4dpiui!!


----------



## Trist

Wow nicker!! I dont know what I was thinking but I wasn't expectig the drugs to cost that much:( I don't think I get any meds covered. So I will be taking advantage of the 40% tax credit (for up to $20,000/year). I don't know where to get the money for all this....:'(


----------



## Nicker

I hear ya Trist. Are you doing injectibles for sure?


----------



## Tella

Mrsnyfl > I do 1 scan on CD11 and trigger on that night if it is fine. But I hate OPK's so I rather do the scan and trigger. But I have read that the LH surge is better than HCG trigger, so just try and trust your doctor as it is the best you can do and we all pray for a BFP for you soon.

Trist > Hope you find a way :hugs:

AFM > Had my follicle scan this morning. I have 2 eggs :wohoo: :happydance: one on each side but the right hand one is 26mm :shock: and the left hand one is a bit smaller but he didn&#8217;t measure it but if I had to guess I would say between 18mm-20mm so it will also mature and trigger even if it is a bit later :happydance: Have to do the trigger tonight at 8pm and 40hrs later the IUI on Thursday morning around 11am. Im gonna be PUPO after the IUI and cant wait to confirm the BFP on the 13th of March :thumbup:


----------



## Trist

I think so but I haven't had my first IUI consult yet. I've been using femara for the past 5 cycles so I don't know if I'll do the combination of Oral and injectables. Good luck to all you wonderful ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Thank u tella! I feel better by chatting in this group! Does Know when the dr starts you on the trigger shots? Is it free the first iui fails? Or what determines 
That we need a trigger shot? The progesterone level? Mine was low so that's why I am taking clomid low dose for cycle 3-7. I am on day 2 then when I get a ok reading I call my ergo schedule my iui the next day


----------



## Mrsnyfl

***I meant to say when does the dr determine the trigger shots? Is it after the first iui? Thanks lol


----------



## daydream

I got my + OPK tonight. Shockingly early for me. CD10? Last cycle I was surprised by getting it on CD13! I'm going to call in the morning to see if I can get in for a morning appt for my scan. So it looks like IUI will be Thursday first thing in the morning, at least that's when I think the timing will be best. I'll see what she says tomorrow.


----------



## Tella

Mrsnyfl > I was told from the start that I will do a trigger once the doctor is happy with the size of the follicles. So far I have been lucky, they have been rightly sized on CD11 and I did my trigger that night.

daydream > if you go on Thursday we will be TWW buddies :D Hope you get to do your IUI then, the better the timing is the higher your chances :thumbup:

AFM > CD12 for me today :happydance: I triggered last night, but did it 2 hours later so my IUI will be 38 hrs past trigger, naughty I know but I will chance it. It burned a lot last night, wow but I got it all in. DH is scheduled for 8am and I should be around 11am, Im super excited. Praying DH has great numbers like last time again, better would also be fine fx'd :dance:

:dust: to all the lady's here :hug:


----------



## Nicker

Good luck daydream and Tella.


----------



## daydream

Just got back from the dr. One 28mm follicle on the right. DHs sperm has just one target to reach! We're going to do the IUI tomorrow morning which is better timing and closer to when I normally ovulate after a pos OPK. Getting nervous/excited!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck you two with the beginning of your 2ww! :dust:


----------



## daydream

Thanks Hopeful!

And GL to you tomorrow Tella! Glad to have a TWW buddy :)


----------



## drsquid

daydream- fingers crossed. yay another bay area person. im in oakland


----------



## Tella

Yay!!! :happydance: I have a TWW buddy!!! Here we come bfp's :thumbup: GL


----------



## ashknowsbest

Follicle scan is tomorrow and I'm having cramps today ... weird! Anyone know what O pains feel like? I'm not sure I've ever experienced them.


----------



## daydream

drsquid - oh yay! I'm in San Ramon, so we're very close! Loving the rain today :) 

Ash - get to BDing, just in case! with clomid, I had strong cramping O pains, so that could be it. Or it could be gearing up for ovulation. You'll find out tomorrow, GL!! I hope you have several good follicles ready to go! Which CD are you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

My doctor told OH and I to BD every other day from CD 10 - 22 so we did yesterday, we weren't going to today, especially since OH is possibly giving his sample in the next 48 hours. What did your O pains feel like? I'm CD 11 today! =D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I had pains the final days leading up to o. They were like twinges and pressure around the ovaries. When I actually O'd clomid made the pain pretty severe and more constant. It was hard to stand and walk and sharp sensations made me cringe. when I sat it hurt in the bum region as if I was all swollen inside, the worst of it over in 6 hours and it gradually decreased over a day. What are you feeling?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I have cramps ... kinda like AF cramps . I normally get cramps about 2-3 days on and off before AF is due. It's nothing I can't handle but it's just annoying. They're not sharp, they're dull and they're in my side but low. Kinda feels like it's in my hips if that makes sense ... =\


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Totally makes sense. I used to get hip pain all the time more on my left than right. It happened close to o and during af


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I guess my doctor will be able to tell me for sure tomorrow if I'm getting ready to O or not since I'm having that vaginal ultrasound! I really can't wait to see how many follicles I have. I hope I have more than 1 !!!! I would looooove twins!


----------



## Tella

GL to everyone still waiting to O or in the TWW!

My IUI was surprisingly a lot earlier, at 9:15 so that only makes it 36hrs past trigger! Seems like my doctor decided to narrow down the wait and so that I :haha: o well the :spermy: will just be in place when I O :happydance: I can start feeling O :dance:

So I'm PUPO!!! Testing on 14th of March Fx'd!! Fx'd!!!


----------



## Nicker

Tigger still showing a line on frer 8 dpt. Has been gone on an Internet cheapie since 6dpt. It is faint but for sure there.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!


----------



## oneof14

Nicker said:
 

> Tigger still showing a line on frer 8 dpt. Has been gone on an Internet cheapie since 6dpt. It is faint but for sure there.

Fx'd for a :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## oneof14

:bfp:


ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!

I only produced on follie on my first IUI with Clomid. I too was disapointed because I alerady knew I produced one follie w/out Clomid and I feel like all it (clomid) did was make my lining thiner! But it only takes one follie and one sperm. Dont be negative going into it... fx'd for a :bfp:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm trying! Lol. My lining was 10 mm so that was GREAT!


----------



## daydream

IUI complete! DH was a champ and handled all the collection so well this time. Took it over at 6:30 this morning and let me sleep, which was much needed. My cervix was nice and fertile so I didn't even feel the procedure one bit. I think the timing of this IUI is much better than the last one, so I do have some hope there. We got the #s for the sperm: total sperm inserted: 44 million, motility 90% with good progression. So total motile were 39.6 mil. Morphology (WHO) was still only 18% normal so the RE says she has ideas for next cycle, if there is one. Didn't want to talk about that just yet because we want to be positive about this one. I'm working from home the rest of today and tomorrow, so I'll be taking it easy and hope this one is The ONE!

Ash - Great lining! Esp for clomid! Mine was 8mm yesterday, which she still said was good.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Tigger still showing a line on frer 8 dpt. Has been gone on an Internet cheapie since 6dpt. It is faint but for sure there.

Are you positive it's the trigger? That's weird. Mine was gone. I used IC too. Just keep using them. Then if you get a line you know it's for real.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - congrats on the IUI! seems like all went well! I have my FX'd for you dear! I go in Saturday to get another scan because they weren't very pleased with the size yet. It was 17mm and I think they want it around 20mm. He said I had a few on the right side, including the 17mm so I'm hoping that maybe by the time I go back maybe I'll have another that's around 18-20mm and that way I'll have two!


----------



## Tella

AFM > I definitely have O'd after IUI :happydance: 

IUI @ 9:15
O cramps started at 12:30
Still a bit crampy but I have defintely finished! And both sides was sore so both released :dance:


----------



## oneof14

ashknowsbest said:


> I'm trying! Lol. My lining was 10 mm so that was GREAT!

That's great!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah that's definitely one good thing =D


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ashknowsbest - don't get discouraged, I used to start scans on CD 10, then had another at 12, another at 14 and would finally o at 15. It takes time for them to grow so first scan won't always reveal lots of largies. I bet when you go back things will have progressed. Good luck next scan!

Tella - hooray for perfect timing! :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Are you positive it's the trigger? That's weird. Mine was gone. I used IC too. Just keep using them. Then if you get a line you know it's for real.

Well the ic was gone on Monday frer was pos today but I never tested with ic today. Never thunk of it. 7dpiui possibly 8 dpo would be fairly early but not impossible. I am not reading too much into it. I will do an ic tomorrow.


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:
 

> AFM > I definitely have O'd after IUI :happydance:
> 
> IUI @ 9:15
> O cramps started at 12:30
> Still a bit crampy but I have defintely finished! And both sides was sore so both released :dance:

Wool hooo


----------



## Nicker

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got back from the doctor and I have on follicle, it's 17mm so he wants to wait a couple more days to give it more time to grow. I'm kinda disappointed, I wanted more follicles since I'm taking clomid. I mean I was producing mature follicles without clomid so what was the point ... ? Anyways, I'm also feeling like the IUI is going to fail because I only have one follicle. I'm also have insurance issues because I have two separate insurances. One for pharmacy and the other for medical so they're putting it through with aetna and they're denying it but if they used the correct insurance it would go through no problem. Needless to say I'm annoyed! I guess all I can do it focus on moving and forget about the IUI! I'm so sad!

Ash my first IUI I never even had a 17mm on cd12. Next scan on cd15 I had a 17 and an 18. Triggered and IUI cd16


----------



## ashknowsbest

That makes me feel better!! Thanks
!!


----------



## Nicker

I promised myself I wouldn't do this! But I have been thinking. An ic ha a sensitivity of 20miu and a frer early result will pick up 12 miu and sometimes as low as 6miu. A 10000iu dose of hcg obviously does not transfer to 10miu in the urine or it wouldn't make many hpts positive. They say 1 day per 1000 iu of hcg trigger should be enough time to get it out of your system. If my trigger was gone two (maybe three) days ago on an ic could the rest be gone by now? I won't get home for another 1.5 hours but I am so not peeing before then. 7 hours should be enough time to have a good pee sample. Drank a 750 ml in that time frame.


----------



## daydream

GL Nicker!! I hope this is your BFP! Are you going to keep the old tests to start comparing day by day, maybe they will be darker tomorrow am?


----------



## Nicker

daydream said:


> GL Nicker!! I hope this is your BFP! Are you going to keep the old tests to start comparing day by day, maybe they will be darker tomorrow am?

I will keep them for a bit. I am too cheap to test daily with a frer this early. I Will see what the ic does this eve and tomorrow am.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I wouldn't waste money on frer just yet either. If there is nothing wait a day maybe two, then you might see a change. Good luck


----------



## Nicker

This is my frer from this morning. I really was thinking there wouldn't be a line today. I was testing to make sure trigger was gone but I am sure this is trigger. I don't want to waste another frer. With the line this faint on Thursday by Sunday it should be unlikely to get a false positive right? More likely to get a false negative than a false positive by then?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hmm, weird Nicker. Totally see it. Now that I'm thinking I got a super faint pos at 11dpiui/11dpo on an IC. Maybe it is just trigger and wait till Sunday and try the IC again. Who are we kidding I bet youll test Saturday if not tomorrow. Either way I hope it happens for you!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hmm, weird Nicker. Totally see it. Now that I'm thinking I got a super faint pos at 11dpiui/11dpo on an IC. Maybe it is just trigger and wait till Sunday and try the IC again. Who are we kidding I bet youll test Saturday if not tomorrow. Either way I hope it happens for you!

Okay you are killing me here. LOL You thinking it is possibly not trigger?Either way, I am thinking I got a pretty sensitive batch of frers.


----------



## daydream

if you can hold out until Sunday that result would be a definite answer either way by then. Last cycle my trigger was out by 9dpt, but I was using ICs and not FRER.


----------



## Nicker

You know what I hate? Every night when I try to check out the message board one last time before bed I can't... Same time every day the darn server goes down for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Elusive BFP

Hi everyone! Can I join your group? I will be having my first medicated IUI once AF comes! I've been ttc#3 for 3 1/2 years now with no success. On Feb 27th, I met with an RE who confirmed that I do indeed have PCOS, via a vaginal ultrasound of my ovaries. He showed me that my ovaries have the classic string of pearls on them that is so common with PCOS (follicles that never ovulated) . So he wanted me to start Prometrium to bring on AF and then I'm going to be taking my first ever round of Femara. I'm currently on day 4 of the Prometrium and I have 3 more days to go. I hope it doesn't take to long for AF to start after I finish it! 

Since I've never taken Femara, I have no idea how I'm going to respond, but I'm PRAYING that I will have at least one good follicle from it. When I come in for my follie scan, if everything looks good, I will get a trigger shot. Then I'll come in the next day for an IUI. Just knowing that I'm finally moving forward with treatment is pretty much a huge relief. But at the same time, I'm worrying about how I'm going to pay for it!!! Thankfully, it looks like I'm going to be able to do the complete cycle for around $700 which is not too terrible, but still a lot of money when you don't have it lying around and are already struggling to buy groceries. 

I've been reading this thread for more than an hour and I wish all of you girls the best of luck in your TTC journey. I'm just so glad I found this website! I frequent another TTC site that isn't NEARLY as busy as this one. So, I'm glad I'll have some girls to talk to who are in the same boat as me!


----------



## Tella

Nicker > FX'd its darker by Sunday as it is bean then. There is no way it can go darker from the trigger this late! Here comes a BFP :thumbup: A friend on another thread got her first line of a FRER on 9DPO and she is definitely knocked up :haha:

AFM > Mild cramping but nothing serious. Had acu this morning and it was lovely and relaxing. Going to the farm this weekend so wont be on here much but im looking forward to it.
Now we just waiting for the fertilized eggy to move down the tube and implant from Tuesday onwards!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, weird Nicker. Totally see it. Now that I'm thinking I got a super faint pos at 11dpiui/11dpo on an IC. Maybe it is just trigger and wait till Sunday and try the IC again. Who are we kidding I bet youll test Saturday if not tomorrow. Either way I hope it happens for you!
> 
> Okay you are killing me here. LOL You thinking it is possibly not trigger?Either way, I am thinking I got a pretty sensitive batch of frers.Click to expand...

Lol, no I thought that originally but when you showed it and I got to thinking when I got my bfp it was later than you. Sorry didn't mean to be confusing. I think you should wait and test later. The earliest I've heard on anyone getting a bfp is like 8-9 dpo which is crazy early and they prob guessed I time wrong.
Good luck sorry for making you second guess, didn't mean to


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Lol, no I thought that originally but when you showed it and I got to thinking when I got my bfp it was later than you. Sorry didn't mean to be confusing. I think you should wait and test later. The earliest I've heard on anyone getting a bfp is like 8-9 dpo which is crazy early and they prob guessed I time wrong.
> Good luck sorry for making you second guess, didn't mean to

No worries I was believing trigger. I did decide that I needed to see the trigger gone from the frer today or I would second guess any possible future results. It is now gone and I still feel good.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear now on to the real tests! Just a couple more days if your an early tester! What's your plan?


----------



## oneof14

Elusive BFP said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join your group? I will be having my first medicated IUI once AF comes! I've been ttc#3 for 3 1/2 years now with no success. On Feb 27th, I met with an RE who confirmed that I do indeed have PCOS, via a vaginal ultrasound of my ovaries. He showed me that my ovaries have the classic string of pearls on them that is so common with PCOS (follicles that never ovulated) . So he wanted me to start Prometrium to bring on AF and then I'm going to be taking my first ever round of Femara. I'm currently on day 4 of the Prometrium and I have 3 more days to go. I hope it doesn't take to long for AF to start after I finish it!
> 
> Since I've never taken Femara, I have no idea how I'm going to respond, but I'm PRAYING that I will have at least one good follicle from it. When I come in for my follie scan, if everything looks good, I will get a trigger shot. Then I'll come in the next day for an IUI. Just knowing that I'm finally moving forward with treatment is pretty much a huge relief. But at the same time, I'm worrying about how I'm going to pay for it!!! Thankfully, it looks like I'm going to be able to do the complete cycle for around $700 which is not too terrible, but still a lot of money when you don't have it lying around and are already struggling to buy groceries.
> 
> I've been reading this thread for more than an hour and I wish all of you girls the best of luck in your TTC journey. I'm just so glad I found this website! I frequent another TTC site that isn't NEARLY as busy as this one. So, I'm glad I'll have some girls to talk to who are in the same boat as me!

Welcome! This website has many knowledgable ladies.


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Glad to hear now on to the real tests! Just a couple more days if your an early tester! What's your plan?

Monday is the plan.


----------



## dde3

Hi ladies...I am in the dreaded 2ww and have tested out my trigger so I know it is out now. I took a test yesterday 9dpo and me and hubby thought we saw a faint line but it was defienetly not blarring positive. We did a donor sperm iui on the 20th of Feb. The count was excellent at 50 million with 90% motility. I did a trigger the night before and my iui was at 10:30 the next day. Does anyone know how the REs time these is it based on other's succuess. When me and hubby were trying I used to chart my cycles I would get a positive opk and get the wicked witch 2 weeks and 2 days later. It makes me think my iui should be two days after the positive surge? Any thoughts??? Does the trigger make you ovulate sooner since I already ovulate on my own?? The day I did the trigger was when I had my positive test. The nurse told me to do the trigger at 8pm that night. Since me and hubby have to go the donor route our funds and # of tries are limited. I already have 3 children of my own and hubby has none. But supporting 3 kids and trying to make it in this economy while doing fertility treatments is difficult. So I just really hope that the timing of this was optimal. This is our 2nd iui the last month did not work. The count that time was 14 million and 32% motility. IF anyone has any advice please give. Also when is the best time to take a test??? They told me March.6 but it seems like forever away. Thanks gals!


----------



## fertilesoul

Elusive BFP, welcome and best wishes ;)

DDE3, fingers crossed for you :) I had the same concerns because they wanted me to trigger on CD12, then IUI 24 hours later; however historically I've always O'd on CD14 while on clomid. My RE insisted, saying that you want the sperm hanging out in your tubes in advanced, before ovulation. In the end, it worked for us. I tested 2 days before my expected period. They usually want folks to avoid early testing so there is no confusion about the trigger causing a false positive. Hope your 2 ww goes by quickly and your BFP is right around the corner. Keep us posted!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Does anyone know if they make sure you haven't ovulated yet when you go in for the IUI ? Like do they do a vaginal ultrasound to check or do they just do it because I think I may have ovulated last night and so now I'm kind of freaking out.


----------



## Helsbels192

Hi ladies

Finally got my BFP today after our first iui! So happy and now do believe in miracles! Ttc for 18 months with low sperm count. So much baby dust to you all and keep faith xxx


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah, congrats.

Ashknowsbest - I suppose you can ask them to check, say you don't want to waste money if the timing is poor. If they can reassure you then go ahead with it, if not then choice is ultimately up to you. What makes u think u O'd already?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my follicle size yesterday was 22mm, I took the ovidrel at 9PM and had pain around 11PM and I had a rise in temperature on my BBT. I might not have but I feel like I did and like I said, I don't want to waste my IUI's that are paid for by my insurance if the timing is off. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and when they took blood when I was at the doctor yesterday they said I was surging on my own but to still take the shot ... so I'm just a little worried.


----------



## Nicker

Ash - when is IUI scheduled for?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Monday at 9AM


----------



## Sweetness_87

Soooo, I have been stalking your guys threads :. I use to get on here all the time but after the 3 failed IUIs with Femara and HCG trigger I needed a break. I recently tried on more thing to get preg. I really couldnt afford it but did it anyway. I am currently 4 dpiui, I used Follistim and made 9 eggs. I was feeling really good about it but after my 5000 units of hcg I didnt feel any pains or anything so I question if I even ovulated. I was also bummed because his sperm count was not as high for the IUI with only 20 million and 50 % motility. Im feeling super upset today. I am taking progestrone two times a day now. And I dont feel anything at all and I know im only 4 dpiui. But if we dont get preg this month we are done trying. We both are healthly and they dont know why we cant get preg. So there is my story... 

Goodluck to all the ladies in the TWW!!! Babydust!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sweetness_87 said:


> Soooo, I have been stalking your guys threads :. I use to get on here all the time but after the 3 failed IUIs with Femara and HCG trigger I needed a break. I recently tried on more thing to get preg. I really couldnt afford it but did it anyway. I am currently 4 dpiui, I used Follistim and made 9 eggs. I was feeling really good about it but after my 5000 units of hcg I didnt feel any pains or anything so I question if I even ovulated. I was also bummed because his sperm count was not as high for the IUI with only 20 million and 50 % motility. Im feeling super upset today. I am taking progestrone two times a day now. And I dont feel anything at all and I know im only 4 dpiui. But if we dont get preg this month we are done trying. We both are healthly and they dont know why we cant get preg. So there is my story...
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies in the TWW!!! Babydust!

I got preggers my last IUI with DH count at 16.5 million 78% motility. I was also devastated but it worked, there is always hope!


----------



## Helsbels192

My husbands was 13!!!! It will happen, just have to stay as positive as possible! It only takes 1 xxx


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks guys for keeping me positive! You think I would have felt me ovulate though, ESP with 9 eggs?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks guys for keeping me positive! You think I would have felt me ovulate though, ESP with 9 eggs?

Who knows, With most ppl clomid can make O painful, but with follitism I have no clue.


----------



## Nicker

I don't get o pain from Clomid nor did I from Clomid/Bravelle.


----------



## Nicker

I don't know why, but I feel I will get a bfp on Tuesday. I feel anything before then will be bfn. I was out with a good friend last night. She turned to me and said you're having a boy you know. I was like oh? Are you saying my drinking soda tonight was a good decision? She said yup. 

If Thursday rolls around and I get a negative beta I am going to be devastated. It will bother me much more this time than it did last time. I still feel like I will get a bfp but at the same time I am scared I won't. How can I be feeling those two things at the same time?


----------



## Nicker

Sweetness_87 said:


> Soooo, I have been stalking your guys threads :. I use to get on here all the time but after the 3 failed IUIs with Femara and HCG trigger I needed a break. I recently tried on more thing to get preg. I really couldnt afford it but did it anyway. I am currently 4 dpiui, I used Follistim and made 9 eggs. I was feeling really good about it but after my 5000 units of hcg I didnt feel any pains or anything so I question if I even ovulated. I was also bummed because his sperm count was not as high for the IUI with only 20 million and 50 % motility. Im feeling super upset today. I am taking progestrone two times a day now. And I dont feel anything at all and I know im only 4 dpiui. But if we dont get preg this month we are done trying. We both are healthly and they dont know why we cant get preg. So there is my story...
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies in the TWW!!! Babydust!

Wow. Nine mature follies! Your doc isn't concerned about multiples with that many? Good luck :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Weird, it's a side effect, and my doc says over 90% of his patients on clomid get it. Nicker you are lucky! In my case it was pretty painful. It was nice to know when I did and that it was working :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> I don't know why, but I feel I will get a bfp on Tuesday. I feel anything before then will be bfn. I was out with a good friend last night. She turned to me and said you're having a boy you know. I was like oh? Are you saying my drinking soda tonight was a good decision? She said yup.
> 
> If Thursday rolls around and I get a negative beta I am going to be devastated. It will bother me much more this time than it did last time. I still feel like I will get a bfp but at the same time I am scared I won't. How can I be feeling those two things at the same time?

I am so excited to hear your news! Only a day and a half till Tuesday morning test. You said you would Monday. Are you skipping and waiting the extra day?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> I am so excited to hear your news! Only a day and a half till Tuesday morning test. You said you would Monday. Are you skipping and waiting the extra day?

Well, I will probably test tomorrow but some reason my gut is saying Tuesday is the day!


----------



## fertilesoul

Helsbels192 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Finally got my BFP today after our first iui! So happy and now do believe in miracles! Ttc for 18 months with low sperm count. So much baby dust to you all and keep faith xxx

Congrats dear! H&H 9 months!


----------



## fertilesoul

Nicker said:


> Hopeful42nd said:
> 
> 
> I am so excited to hear your news! Only a day and a half till Tuesday morning test. You said you would Monday. Are you skipping and waiting the extra day?
> 
> Well, I will probably test tomorrow but some reason my gut is saying Tuesday is the day!Click to expand...

Love it! Can't wait for the glorious HPT pic!


----------



## Nicker

fertilesoul said:


> Love it! Can't wait for the glorious HPT pic!

It just better be glorious LOL.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Nicker said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Soooo, I have been stalking your guys threads :. I use to get on here all the time but after the 3 failed IUIs with Femara and HCG trigger I needed a break. I recently tried on more thing to get preg. I really couldnt afford it but did it anyway. I am currently 4 dpiui, I used Follistim and made 9 eggs. I was feeling really good about it but after my 5000 units of hcg I didnt feel any pains or anything so I question if I even ovulated. I was also bummed because his sperm count was not as high for the IUI with only 20 million and 50 % motility. Im feeling super upset today. I am taking progestrone two times a day now. And I dont feel anything at all and I know im only 4 dpiui. But if we dont get preg this month we are done trying. We both are healthly and they dont know why we cant get preg. So there is my story...
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies in the TWW!!! Babydust!
> 
> Wow. Nine mature follies! Your doc isn't concerned about multiples with that many? Good luck :dust:Click to expand...


Yea but I have never been preg before so doubting I will be this time. If this fails we are waiting til nov the ivf time


----------



## dde3

Hello ladies..well count me out for this month yet again. This was our second donor sperm iui attemt. I just don't know what went wrong. THe count was 50 million 90% motility and I did my trigger shot the day of my surge the insem was the next morning? Does anyone think it was too soon??? I've read that most people ovulate 36 hours after trigger???? I'm confused and starting to doubt my RE and weather they just want people to fail so more money for them. We are paying fully out of pocket. This 3rd time will be our last attempt so I want to make sure the timing is right. Should I ask for something else like a ultrasound the day of insem??? If anyone has any advice please let me know. Thanks! Baby Dust to all!


----------



## drsquid

they arent doing it to fail because clinics are judged on their stats. it is very important that they are successful. .but even the best timing is still only a 10-20% chance of success.. ie more likely to fail than succeed just like sex.. sorry. i know it sucks. im in my 3rd cycle too. i also thought itd be super easy


----------



## Tella

ashknowsbest > Mine doesn&#8217;t check. I asked last cycle and he said no. However my O pains was there both times so im certain when I O'd. GL :dust: Hope your Doc gives you a scan so that you can make sure and set your mind at ease! GL!

Helsbels > COngrats!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!

Sweetness > GL I hope you get your BFP this time!!!!!!! Im 4DPIUI today, so just a day behind you. When are you planning to test? I must say im surprised your FS allowed you to go ahead with the IUI with 9 eggs, the risk it very high for you.

Nicker > We are still positive and being PUPO!!!!!!!!! If your heart tells you to only test on Tuesday then do so don&#8217;t test earlier. You will be getting your BFP!!!!!! And your friend will be right :winkwink:

dde > :hugs: sorry about the BFN! I also doubt it if they would do it on purpose. And like drsquid said their success rate is their selling point for more couples so I doubt it.

AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!


----------



## Elusive BFP

Well, a little update on me. I just took my last dose of Prometrium last night. I have decided that I officially hate that stuff!!! It made me feel so sick and nauseous throughout the day. I may as well have been having morning sickness! But at least I'm done with it for now. I just wonder how many days it's going to take for AF to show. I hope it's sooner rather than later. I am so excited to get this first cycle on Femara underway. I am kinda anxious about the actual IUI procedure, but hopefully it won't be too bad. But first I've gotta focus on getting my ovaries to grow some nice big follies so we can move on to the IUI! It seems so far away! And I keep telling myself not to get my hopes up for this next cycle, but it's so hard not to! I know the odds of conceiving aren't in my favor, but just to know that I'm ovulating and getting the sperm right where it needs to be, it's going to be so hard if I don't get my BFP! You'd think after 3 1/2 years I'd be ok with seeing BFNs, but it's still so hard! And I feel like I deserve my BFP after so much heartache.


----------



## Tella

GL with your next cycle, we hope it brings you a bfp quickly!

My af took 4 days to come after stopping the suppositories. And it seems to be the norm to take 2-4days.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tella said:


> ashknowsbest > Mine doesnt check. I asked last cycle and he said no. However my O pains was there both times so im certain when I O'd. GL :dust: Hope your Doc gives you a scan so that you can make sure and set your mind at ease! GL!
> 
> Helsbels > COngrats!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Sweetness > GL I hope you get your BFP this time!!!!!!! Im 4DPIUI today, so just a day behind you. When are you planning to test? I must say im surprised your FS allowed you to go ahead with the IUI with 9 eggs, the risk it very high for you.
> 
> Nicker > We are still positive and being PUPO!!!!!!!!! If your heart tells you to only test on Tuesday then do so dont test earlier. You will be getting your BFP!!!!!! And your friend will be right :winkwink:
> 
> dde > :hugs: sorry about the BFN! I also doubt it if they would do it on purpose. And like drsquid said their success rate is their selling point for more couples so I doubt it.
> 
> AFM > 4DPO, so i still have 8days to go before my Beta. Loving the fact that the acupuncture makes you so content and relaxed about it all. The only thing is, it feels like me IUI was weeks ago already lol and it has only been 4 days :dohh: Atleast its gonna be a busy week so that should help!


Well today I am 5 dpiui so I'm glad we are right there together!! I have already tested a couple times to see my trigger to make sure I got all my shot. And as for the eggs I had four on the left that were 19,15,18,19 and five on the right at 24,22,17,24,14. My RE didn't count the 14, and 15 so technically I only have 7. And yea still a chance for multiples but I have NEVER had a positive pregnancy test and already feeling discouraged even only at 5 dpiui. So I will probably test tomorrow to see if the trigger is out. This is our last try for awhile so I have a lot of emotions riding on this. ...... Goodluck to you!! When you going to test?


----------



## Nicker

11dpo nothin' on a frer. Statistically only 21% of frers give a false negative at 11dpo. So much for feeling optimistic. I am bummed right out and angry with myself. I know you have to be positive but I set myself up for disappointment. I was really optimistic though. I wasn't trying to be I just really was and I couldn't explain why. I didn't really symptom spot. I swore at the progesterone often. 

I'll take one more kick at this cat and then I think I am done.


----------



## Tella

I have a beta test for the 14th so im waiting till then. Im not a POAS addict :haha: so will test out the trigger on 7dpo as that was when it was out last time, but i will test the morning of the 14th to see my BFP :winkwink: hope you can find some inspiration and feel positive as it is needed for bean to feel welcome, but i do understand your point. Hope you get that BFP with me!!!!!! :dust


----------



## Sweetness_87

So I hope everything is going good for everyone!!!!

AFM- My trigger is out of my system at 6dpiui :( I was hoping to see it get darker. But Oh well, I think this cycle is a bust as welllllll

Tell- how is everything with you???


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How can you think it's a bust at 6dp? It's still a bit of a wait yet; think positive baby thoughts!!!! Your in implantation time :)

Nicker- what's new today?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hopeful42nd said:


> How can you think it's a bust at 6dp? It's still a bit of a wait yet; think positive baby thoughts!!!! Your in implantation time :)
> 
> Nicker- what's new today?


True True, But after SOOOOO many failed attempts im at a loss. Did you have any symptoms of being preg before your missed period?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Only at 7-9dpo got some weird sharp feelings low in the uterus region right side. On 8 dpo I had pulling tugging feeling by my belly button, lasted maybe an hour. That's about it. At 10 and 11 dpo I had back pains and cramps just like AF was coming so I tested thinking it was over!
Good luck! I know what it's like going through failed attempts after being so positive and thinking you feel it. It's horrible and so disappointing. Your time will come :)


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> How can you think it's a bust at 6dp? It's still a bit of a wait yet; think positive baby thoughts!!!! Your in implantation time :)
> 
> Nicker- what's new today?

Had an hour and half or so of nausea this afternoon but still :bfn:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Wait a couple days. You have a blood test which will reveal all.


----------



## Tella

Sweetness > Yay, so glad the trigger is out! Common HCG bring on those pink lines again in a few days :winkwink: Stay positive like Hopeful said it is implantation time and bean needs to feel welcome. 
Im great thanks, very content and not to stressed at all. Don&#8217;t even have the urge to test out my trigger. It will be gone by 12dpo so im fine.

Nicker > Keep your chin up, the test might just not pick up the HCG as it might be a late implanter.

AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tella said:


> Sweetness > Yay, so glad the trigger is out! Common HCG bring on those pink lines again in a few days :winkwink: Stay positive like Hopeful said it is implantation time and bean needs to feel welcome.
> Im great thanks, very content and not to stressed at all. Dont even have the urge to test out my trigger. It will be gone by 12dpo so im fine.
> 
> Nicker > Keep your chin up, the test might just not pick up the HCG as it might be a late implanter.
> 
> AFM > 6DPO, So another 6 to go till Beta. Not much happening on this side, no cramping nothing. Hoping the lack of them is a good sign.

Yes the trigger is all out! Only thing I really have at 7 dpiui is my bbs are a little sore on just the sides and my nipples are a little sensitive on and off it's kinda weird. So I decided to look up the side effects of progesterone and guess what those are all side effects . I'm going to test again tomorrow cause I'm obsessive. 

Tella- that very well could be a good thing plus it is only 6 dpiui so it's still early ( see I can preach it just can't practice it lol). Also what day did you have your iui


----------



## Tella

I decided this month not to take note of any symptoms as they are mostly from progesterone and funny enough i dont have any this month :lol:

I did my IUI on Thursday last week the 1st of March. You did yours on Wednesday, am i correct?

I cant do the early testing thing, i've tried but its just not me.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Yes very true. And I did mine on Wednesday of last week. Sooooo now the fun waiting game.


----------



## drsquid

i didnt feel any real symptoms last month until about 9dpiui when i started getting cramping.. didnt mean anything though =(

today is day 12 us.. fingers crossed for good follies.. started day 3/4 this cycle rather than day 2 like last one (period started fri afternoon but they counted sat as day one, and i didnt start femara til monday)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I know I'm only 2dpiui but I've been experiencing cramps on and off today. I'm sure it has nothing to do with pregnancy as it's way to early but just thought I'd let you guys know!


----------



## daydream

Tella said:


> I decided this month not to take note of any symptoms as they are mostly from progesterone and funny enough i dont have any this month :lol:
> 
> I did my IUI on Thursday last week the 1st of March. You did yours on Wednesday, am i correct?
> 
> I cant do the early testing thing, i've tried but its just not me.

I'm doing the same this cycle. No early testing and no symptom spotting. Hope it works out well for both of us!


----------



## Sweetness_87

daydream said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> I decided this month not to take note of any symptoms as they are mostly from progesterone and funny enough i dont have any this month :lol:
> 
> I did my IUI on Thursday last week the 1st of March. You did yours on Wednesday, am i correct?
> 
> I cant do the early testing thing, i've tried but its just not me.
> 
> I'm doing the same this cycle. No early testing and no symptom spotting. Hope it works out well for both of us!Click to expand...

Yea I have had 4 medicated IUIs and have never tested early for some reason this one I am being negative, and testing like crazy lol, I have no idea why lol.... Maybe cause I feel like this is my last hope for awhile..... But hope everyones turns out good.


----------



## daydream

Sweetness_87 said:


> Yea I have had 4 medicated IUIs and have never tested early for some reason this one I am being negative, and testing like crazy lol, I have no idea why lol.... Maybe cause I feel like this is my last hope for awhile..... But hope everyones turns out good.

We all have those cycles :) I did a lot of testing last cycle, so I think I'm just burned out on it. I hope this one is your BFP! :dust:


----------



## Sweetness_87

Daydream- What CD are you on?

Ashknows- yea I always having cramping 2-3 days after the iui cause I think my cervix hates me lol. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## daydream

I'm CD18, 6DPIUI


----------



## ashknowsbest

No I'm not on progesterone. Why would the doctor put your on progesterone after IUI?


----------



## babyteach

Hi ladies I just read through your whole thread and it seems like a great support group so wondering if it's okay to step in? :)

So my story is kinda long so I will try to make it as short as possible. We have been TTC since Feb. 2011 and I found out I had PCOS in May 2011. I figured since I stopped the pill and never got a period. So all summer long I induced AF by provera a few times and tried to see if I would ovulate on my own. With no success in Sept. I tried my first round of clomid and no O! No O the second, third or fourth time either. So now I am onto this round, round 5Here it goes, I finished my last provera pill Monday morning and no AF yet or she is not even in sight!! Last month I had to take two rounds to induce AF, I really do not want to have to do that again! I am waiting for AF so I can start my crazy train... It goes like this, I started accupunture twice a week three weeks ago. When I get AF 150mg of clomid days 5-9, dexamethazone (it's a steriod) days 5-15, follicle check day 14 if they're finally growing an HCG shot and then IUI!! We have been trying for a year and have not ever had a chance to concieve due to no ovulation :(. 

I sooo want AF to show up so I can start this, everytime I go to the bathroom I pray please be blood (sorry TMI). Anyone had trouble with AF not showing up after provera? 

And has anyone heard of the clomid, dexamethazone combo to help ovulate?

Thanks ladies a few of you are days away from testing, FX'd :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

ashknowsbest said:


> No I'm not on progesterone. Why would the doctor put your on progesterone after IUI?

Some ladies have a lower than average progesterone level post ovulation, and it is necessary to have a decent amount to sustain a pregnancy. Some docs do it as a precaution after IUI.



babyteach said:


> Hi ladies I just read through your whole thread and it seems like a great support group so wondering if it's okay to step in? :)
> 
> So my story is kinda long so I will try to make it as short as possible. We have been TTC since Feb. 2011 and I found out I had PCOS in May 2011. I figured since I stopped the pill and never got a period. So all summer long I induced AF by provera a few times and tried to see if I would ovulate on my own. With no success in Sept. I tried my first round of clomid and no O! No O the second, third or fourth time either. So now I am onto this round, round 5Here it goes, I finished my last provera pill Monday morning and no AF yet or she is not even in sight!! Last month I had to take two rounds to induce AF, I really do not want to have to do that again! I am waiting for AF so I can start my crazy train... It goes like this, I started accupunture twice a week three weeks ago. When I get AF 150mg of clomid days 5-9, dexamethazone (it's a steriod) days 5-15, follicle check day 14 if they're finally growing an HCG shot and then IUI!! We have been trying for a year and have not ever had a chance to concieve due to no ovulation :(.
> 
> I sooo want AF to show up so I can start this, everytime I go to the bathroom I pray please be blood (sorry TMI). Anyone had trouble with AF not showing up after provera?
> 
> And has anyone heard of the clomid, dexamethazone combo to help ovulate?
> 
> Thanks ladies a few of you are days away from testing, FX'd :)

Wow that is quite the story! Welcome. I just wanted to say something so you know we are listening. I have no experience with not ovulating, but a trigger should force you to ovulate if your follicles grow and are mature. Good luck!
Maybe some of the other ladies can be of more help for you.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> No I'm not on progesterone. Why would the doctor put your on progesterone after IUI?

Just incase I get preg to maintain the pregnacy because sometimes the level in women drops and ends up being a m/c. So if I get preg I will be on it for the first so many weeks


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hopeful42nd said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> No I'm not on progesterone. Why would the doctor put your on progesterone after IUI?
> 
> Some ladies have a lower than average progesterone level post ovulation, and it is necessary to have a decent amount to sustain a pregnancy. Some docs do it as a precaution after IUI.
> 
> 
> 
> babyteach said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just read through your whole thread and it seems like a great support group so wondering if it's okay to step in? :)
> 
> So my story is kinda long so I will try to make it as short as possible. We have been TTC since Feb. 2011 and I found out I had PCOS in May 2011. I figured since I stopped the pill and never got a period. So all summer long I induced AF by provera a few times and tried to see if I would ovulate on my own. With no success in Sept. I tried my first round of clomid and no O! No O the second, third or fourth time either. So now I am onto this round, round 5Here it goes, I finished my last provera pill Monday morning and no AF yet or she is not even in sight!! Last month I had to take two rounds to induce AF, I really do not want to have to do that again! I am waiting for AF so I can start my crazy train... It goes like this, I started accupunture twice a week three weeks ago. When I get AF 150mg of clomid days 5-9, dexamethazone (it's a steriod) days 5-15, follicle check day 14 if they're finally growing an HCG shot and then IUI!! We have been trying for a year and have not ever had a chance to concieve due to no ovulation :(.
> 
> I sooo want AF to show up so I can start this, everytime I go to the bathroom I pray please be blood (sorry TMI). Anyone had trouble with AF not showing up after provera?
> 
> And has anyone heard of the clomid, dexamethazone combo to help ovulate?
> 
> Thanks ladies a few of you are days away from testing, FX'd :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is quite the story! Welcome. I just wanted to say something so you know we are listening. I have no experience with not ovulating, but a trigger should force you to ovulate if your follicles grow and are mature. Good luck!
> Maybe some of the other ladies can be of more help for you.Click to expand...

I am on dexamethasone too. But not to help me ovulate but I was told it helps with keeping the linning of the uterus good and something else. not totally for sure. but I take a .5 tab daily. Sorry thats all I know. And GL!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I tested my trigger just cause I wanted to see a second line so I knew what it looked like and here it is! I triggered at 16DPO so its only been 2 days, but here goes nothing! 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc506/ashliknowsbest/IMG_0543.jpg

Lets just hope these lines stay and it's a real bfp!


----------



## Tella

ashknowsbest > it is normal in the first few days. It helps support your LP just incase. It is normally more a cautionary measurement. Do you go in for CD21 progesterone bloods?

daydream > loads of baby :dust: to both of us!!!

Sweetness > Fx'd for a BFP soon!!

babyteach > Sorry about your struggle so far, hope IUI and meds will help you to get pregnant quickly. I had the same problem with not Oing on Clomid and the had a lap done with OD (Ovarian Drilling) and since then I O and get my period naturally, maybe something you must ask your doc about. I used Provera about 18 months ago and I had my AF show up 5-7days after last pill, but I have read that the longer you use it the longer it will take for your AF to come, its like your body becomes immune to it. Hope the :witch: shows quickly and Good luck with your meds!

Also ask your doc about Femara instead of Clomid, it sometimes work better for woman that are resistant to Clomid.

AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tella - yeah I'll be going in for cd 21 bloods. I've never had a low progesterone except for when my prolactin was out of whack but now that those levels are fixed I haven't had any issues with progesterone thats probably why my doctor didn't put me on them.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Tella - yeah I'll be going in for cd 21 bloods. I've never had a low progesterone except for when my prolactin was out of whack but now that those levels are fixed I haven't had any issues with progesterone thats probably why my doctor didn't put me on them.

I have never had any problems with my progesterone levels they are always great. But since I spent so much on this cycle and this is a more aggressive approach my RE doesn't want to take a chance with anything. That's what I got with all that fun stuff


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Tella said:


> ashknowsbest >
> 
> AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:

I pretty much felt nothing until late 7dpo, 8 & 9 dpo. It just made me suspicios the odd pinch and sharp sensation in the uterus (way low down by pubic bone). Then the half hour of tugging tingling in behind the belly button area. After that again not much.


----------



## Tella

Same here, i have a perfect 14day LP since my OD and still they put me on the supositories. But i suppose if you need them after your results, you can still start using them then :)


----------



## Tella

Hopeful42nd said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest >
> 
> AFM > 7DPO still no symptoms really. Seems like my bean must be using all the progesterone from the supplements hence no side effects from it :winkwink:
> 
> I pretty much felt nothing until late 7dpo, 8 & 9 dpo. It just made me suspicios the odd pinch and sharp sensation in the uterus (way low down by pubic bone). Then the half hour of tugging tingling in behind the belly button area. After that again not much.Click to expand...

Im happy with no symptoms, becuase i know it doesnt mean anything whereas if you have symptoms you end up fussing more about them than whats needed and they mostly progesterone anyways.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

So true! As so many ppl say, I had more symptoms the months I wasn't than when I was. Good luck. Enjoy each day and keep you mind busy :)


----------



## daydream

Glad I'm not the only one with nothing going on! I've been feeling nothing so far. no cramping/pulling, no achy hips, nothing that I usually get from the progesterone. One week away from testing!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Tella- hope everything is good with you and keeping busy during this time!

Hopeful- thank you for continuing to talk to is even since you got your BFP it really helps :) 

Dream- at least you don't have any symptoms... First time I have been on this progesterone and not a fan lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

i haven't been on progesterone but I'm having this achey feeling in my hip area today ... it's pretty painful to be honest! =\


----------



## daydream

Sorry you are having bad symptoms Sweetness! Maybe since it's my third cycle on progesterone I'm just used to it by now. I hope it gets better!

Ash - You usually have nice high temps post-ovulation, so my bet is your progesterone is naturally nice and high! Progesterone can cause achy joints, so your natural progesterone increasing can be the cause. :) So it's a sign that everything is working the way it should


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay! that makes me really happy. I noticed after I woke up from my nap that it's not just my hips ... it's kinda everywhere so yay for achey joints if it means my body is working! :haha:! 

Oh and I made the wrong move! After lunch with my OH I turned on Marley and Me! I should have known that was not smart considering my emotional state! I cried worse than I did when I wasn't taking fertility medication. :( No more sad movies for me!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Alright ladies for those who were on the progesterone, what was your progesterone level when they checked it after taking the pills?


----------



## fertilesoul

My doctor refused to check my progesterone. She said "it's fine" lol. My midwife friend did a presentation on early pregnancy testing and said a progesterone>15 can sustain a pregnancy and that a progesterone >25 is associated with more favorable pregnancy outcomes -- if that helps.


----------



## fertilesoul

BTW Tella, your profile pic is gorgeous! Your baby is going to be such a cutie pie!


----------



## Nicker

I am nervous yet excited about my next cycle. First thing - I don't know if next cycle is going to be March or April and I am nervous about that. I don't want to sit a month out but I have no idea when I will get af. Last cycle I stopped progesterone on Thursday, had spotting on Saturday and af on Sunday. That would work well for me this time. If af comes any later the cycle will probably be canceled since my doc is only in the office for two days next week and I with the new protocol I need a CD2 scan. I have the only appointment I could get booked for Monday. fx That Monday is CD2.

I am also really nervous about the new protocol. I am not sure what it is going to entail yet but I know this is a controlled ovarian hyperstimulation cycle which I imagine means more hormones to try to get more follies. With just the 5 days of 1 dose/ day on injectibles I had an insane migraine for two full days starting after my second day of injections.

I wonder why every protocol gets more expensive as far as office fees go. I could see if they were providing the meds but they aren't. I still have to buy the medication at the pharmacy. My IUI with Serophene only was $450. The Serophene plus Bravelle was $500. This cycle is going to be $750. I had 3 scans my first cycle and only one my second cycle. I haven't had lab work with any cycle and if I did health care pays for that. :shrug: If This cycle gets cancelled I still pay $400 and it will cost me $500 shipping for sperm. You can bet your ass I will cry if it gets cancelled. The medication is going to be even more insane so my cost will be well over $2000 this time. Every single dose of Bravelle is $69. Perhaps with the extra expenses this will be the last cycle I can afford. I hope it is all I need. It simply has to work!!

I have mixed feelings about the progesterone. On one hand I am glad my doc starts it right away. If I do manage to get pregnant I know I will have a nice hospitable environment for baby whenever he/she implants. On the other hand I wish he would wait a week and do blood work so that I know if I actually ovulated. That is my biggest worry. What if I am not even ovulating. I have not had ovulation pains with either of my two IUIs. I know I hate the side effects from progesterone and it is icky.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker said:


> I am nervous yet excited about my next cycle. First thing - I don't know if next cycle is going to be March or April and I am nervous about that. I don't want to sit a month out but I have no idea when I will get af. Last cycle I stopped progesterone on Thursday, had spotting on Saturday and af on Sunday. That would work well for me this time. If af comes any later the cycle will probably be canceled since my doc is only in the office for two days next week and I with the new protocol I need a CD2 scan. I have the only appointment I could get booked for Monday. fx That Monday is CD2.
> 
> I am also really nervous about the new protocol. I am not sure what it is going to entail yet but I know this is a controlled ovarian hyperstimulation cycle which I imagine means more hormones to try to get more follies. With just the 5 days of 1 dose/ day on injectibles I had an insane migraine for two full days starting after my second day of injections.
> 
> I wonder why every protocol gets more expensive as far as office fees go. I could see if they were providing the meds but they aren't. I still have to buy the medication at the pharmacy. My IUI with Serophene only was $450. The Serophene plus Bravelle was $500. This cycle is going to be $750. I had 3 scans my first cycle and only one my second cycle. I haven't had lab work with any cycle and if I did health care pays for that. :shrug: If This cycle gets cancelled I still pay $400 and it will cost me $500 shipping for sperm. You can bet your ass I will cry if it gets cancelled. The medication is going to be even more insane so my cost will be well over $2000 this time. Every single dose of Bravelle is $69. Perhaps with the extra expenses this will be the last cycle I can afford. I hope it is all I need. It simply has to work!!
> 
> I have mixed feelings about the progesterone. On one hand I am glad my doc starts it right away. If I do manage to get pregnant I know I will have a nice hospitable environment for baby whenever he/she implants. On the other hand I wish he would wait a week and do blood work so that I know if I actually ovulated. That is my biggest worry. What if I am not even ovulating. I have not had ovulation pains with either of my two IUIs. I know I hate the side effects from progesterone and it is icky.

Nicker- it sounds weird that your doc doesn't work around the females cycle. I was told if your office is closed on one day they should have another doc to fill in as telling someone struggling to conceive to wait another month is not acceptable. That's like clinics who tell you they are closed Sunday so the IUI will be monday. Not ethical at all. Will they not give you a breakdown of what you are paying for? You have a right to know that. Why do you have to pay if they cancel on you? Ps my doc does cycle day 3 ultrasounds, not 2. And they are performed any day you just show up.
I hope AF comes for you Sunday!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hello Ladies I thought would come over to your group and leave behind LTTTC as we have now completed three IUI donor cycles and all have failed.

The long and short of our history is that we have been together for 12 years and have been TTC since June 09. I am 34 and DH is 49. We found the problem in March 2010 when DH's sperm sample showed no sperm at all. This was a great shock as DH has a son who is now 20- who is definately his! I have the all clear.

DH had the SSR op in Sept 10 and they found no living sperm, they were not maturing at all and dying. He had post op complications, his testicle got an infection! We had no help from the doctors or hospitals & struggled to get back to see the specialist for so long it turned into an abscyss which burst whilst we were at home - he was also very ill too. There was talk of it being removed, but finally after it burst the hospital strength antibiotics finally cured the problem and he finally recovered in April 2011.

During the time he was so ill we could not even think about considering donors or what we were going to do, so we had a break after he was well for a couple of months, to get back to enjoying life after a year of hell. DH was quite easy going about donors but I really struggled (I still have the same problems today) so it took a long time to feel ready to do it.

We started IUI-D in August 2011, and did 3 consecutive goes - all failed. We could not do the next cycle because we had to chose a new donor, then the next month was into Christmas and the hospital would close when I would need the procedure, so we had to have 2 months break. Then we could not find a donor because I am CMV negative, so now we have finally found a donor again, we are going to start again soon, but now we are just about to move house, so need to delay it again for another month.

I still stuggle daily with the Donor route, I cannot get my head around not having DH's baby and some days I just do not want to do it, I am really forcing myself to get on with it and having the first 3 goes fail (whichis quite unusual) did not help.

I gained alot of weight during the 3 cycles due to the medication, I expected to lose weight once I stopped drinking all of the wine I usually consume, but instead I got bigger! I am worried about this for the next goes too as I will turn into a huge person!

I did Gonal F injections every other day, days 3,5 & 7 or until the follies are ready, then triggered with Ovitrel (I think). They are not changing the drugs for the next goes as everything did what it should have done.

Well that's me - so I look forward to getting to know you all over the coming weeks!
Kind regards Angela


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker- it sounds weird that your doc doesn't work around the females cycle. I was told if your office is closed on one day they should have another doc to fill in as telling someone struggling to conceive to wait another month is not acceptable. That's like clinics who tell you they are closed Sunday so the IUI will be monday. Not ethical at all. Will they not give you a breakdown of what you are paying for? You have a right to know that. Why do you have to pay if they cancel on you? Ps my doc does cycle day 3 ultrasounds, not 2. And they are performed any day you just show up.
> I hope AF comes for you Sunday!

I live in a small center. We are lucky to have him here. If he weren't here the closest clinic is 3 hours away. He does usually do weekends. My first IUI was after normal hours. The receptionist may have been wrong about cd2.


----------



## Tella

fertilesoul said:


> BTW Tella, your profile pic is gorgeous! Your baby is going to be such a cutie pie!

Awwww Thanks so much :kiss:, i will be sure to show you a pic in about 8months time :winkwink:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Step mummy- welcome. Sorry for you frustrations ttc. By D do you mean double IUI? What was the timing they did for them?

Nicker- well that's good they are normally open. What I meant is that if it can't happen cd2 cd3 should be fine, since it had to get done. It's to check for cysts so as long as your in the beginning stages of your cycle it should be fine.

Tella- I agree, you two look great! Nice positivity!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Nicker- I'm excited for you. Hope everything goes as planned

Tella/dream- how are you guys doing??? 

Welcome to this thread you two. I hope we all get BFP this month then life would be great 

Hopeful- how is your pregnancy going ? 

afm- I tested again today at 9 dpiui I got a neg. and was disappointed. I still know its early. My doctors nurse called me back on my progesterone level and it was 144.9! That would explain why I'm a ball of emotions right now :). All my symptoms went away as far as the sore bbs so I'm now symptom free... Good or bad thing who knows. Well Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Well, I am sick. I'm holding back throwing up water right now. Ugh this is rough. Since I'm almost 9 1/2 weeks hopefully it won't be much longer till it lets up. I keep saying to myself 'well you wanted a baby' every time I feel like crap, lol
Thanks for asking sweetness. Just wait till its you ladies complaining about sickness :)


----------



## Sweetness_87

Hopeful42nd said:


> Well, I am sick. I'm holding back throwing up water right now. Ugh this is rough. Since I'm almost 9 1/2 weeks hopefully it won't be much longer till it lets up. I keep saying to myself 'well you wanted a baby' every time I feel like crap, lol
> Thanks for asking sweetness. Just wait till its you ladies complaining about sickness :)

Awe poor thing. And I can't wait for me to throw up :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well today I'm 6 days past trigger 4 dpiui and I'm feeling nothing. Yesterday I had joint pain all over in my hips and my knees and I had cramping on and off but today I'm fine so far. Hm ... only 9-10 more days and then I'll start testing.


----------



## Sweetness_87

ashknowsbest said:


> Well today I'm 6 days past trigger 4 dpiui and I'm feeling nothing. Yesterday I had joint pain all over in my hips and my knees and I had cramping on and off but today I'm fine so far. Hm ... only 9-10 more days and then I'll start testing.

This tww sucks bad lol. Well hopefully in 10 days it will be a nice BFP :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

It really is worse than normal! Lol. I'm keeping everything crossed that it is a bfp!


----------



## drsquid

so im being totally paranoid this time.. got an us yesterday that showed the follies were still there. got one this am which showed the bigger one is HUGE and slightly irregular which may mean it has ovulated (or is in the process). the other follie is big and round.. iui is at 10 (2 hrs from now). then this evening im gonna check to make sure the 2nd popped too.. fingers crossed


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Well, I am sick. I'm holding back throwing up water right now. Ugh this is rough. Since I'm almost 9 1/2 weeks hopefully it won't be much longer till it lets up. I keep saying to myself 'well you wanted a baby' every time I feel like crap, lol
> Thanks for asking sweetness. Just wait till its you ladies complaining about sickness :)

I hope you feel better soon. On the same nite I hope the rest of us are trying no to barf up water soon. How twisted is that?

My bigger concern is not that I will get AF too early for scan. I am concerned with too late. I have a number to call if AF arrives on weekends. It is the nurse's (doctor's wife) cell number. I actually hope to start spotting today.


----------



## daydream

GL with your IUI drsquid!! 

Ash - let's hope that TWW goes by quickly!!

Tella - I'm sure we'll be able to see your baby's cuteness from the ultrasound :) 

AFM - no symptoms, no spotting (woot woot!), positive attitude. Enjoying the gorgeous weather we have here today before rain comes through this weekend.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - how are you feeling? You're 8 dpiui right?


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> daydream - how are you feeling? You're 8 dpiui right?

Yep 8 days past. testing next Thursday at 14dpo. Feeling good over here. Not really feeling anything as far as symptoms, but also not looking for them. Just thankful I don't have any spotting yet. I'm on the lookout though, last cycle spotting started at 10dpo, cycle before at 9dpo. Let's hope I don't get any this time around!


----------



## ashknowsbest

FX'd for no spotting! I hardly EVER spot before my period so I never really know when she's going to come ... all I can go off of is my past cycles! Lame! But yay for no spotting yet! I'm also not feeling anything but of course that would be the case since I'm only 4dpiui! Just waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting!


----------



## Sweetness_87

Ugh I don't get this... I'm 10 dpiui and starting to spot. Not like implantation but bright red period color..... I'm not even suppose to start my period for like another 5-6 days. This just sucks.... So count me out ladies and Goodluck to everyone else!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - how are you doing today? You're 9 dpiui! Yay! Getting so close to testing!


----------



## daydream

Sweetness, I was about to post the same exact thing! I'm 9dpo, which is usually around when I start spotting, but this time it's like bright red, when normally my spotting is brownish/pinkish. Trying not to let it get me down. I'm going to up my prometrium dose and will still be waiting until Thursday when I test before I count myself out.


----------



## Sweetness_87

daydream said:


> Sweetness, I was about to post the same exact thing! I'm 9dpo, which is usually around when I start spotting, but this time it's like bright red, when normally my spotting is brownish/pinkish. Trying not to let it get me down. I'm going to up my prometrium dose and will still be waiting until Thursday when I test before I count myself out.

Yea it doesn't make any sense. This will be a short cycle. And this is my first time on progesterone. What dosage and how often are you taking it?


----------



## Nicker

Sweetness I have a friend who had bleeding throughout her healthy pregnancy. Don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Yeah 20% of healthy pregnancies have some form of bleeding or spotting.make sure to test at the proper time even if there is some flow


----------



## Sweetness_87

Thanks for staying positive guys... But this is def my period starting. I don't get why I'm spotting though I was told when I'm on the progesterone I won't start my period. Im taking 200 mg twice a day I assume that's a pretty good dose to begun with.... I gues it just really has me puzzled. Oooooo well now waiting for ivf in nov......


----------



## Nicker

Sweetness_87 said:


> Thanks for staying positive guys... But this is def my period starting. I don't get why I'm spotting though I was told when I'm on the progesterone I won't start my period. Im taking 200 mg twice a day I assume that's a pretty good dose to begun with.... I gues it just really has me puzzled. Oooooo well now waiting for ivf in nov......

Is your progesterone a suppository or oral?


----------



## Sweetness_87

Nicker said:


> Sweetness_87 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for staying positive guys... But this is def my period starting. I don't get why I'm spotting though I was told when I'm on the progesterone I won't start my period. Im taking 200 mg twice a day I assume that's a pretty good dose to begun with.... I gues it just really has me puzzled. Oooooo well now waiting for ivf in nov......
> 
> Is your progesterone a suppository or oral?Click to expand...

Oral. And my progesterone level Thursday was144.9


----------



## Nicker

I don't know much, but from what I have read oral progesterone isn't absorbed as readily. I know some docs have their patients use the oral medication as a suppository. My doctor prescribes progesterone that is meant to be a suppository. For my last two cycles I had the suppositories and I never got af until 3 days after stopping. I stopped 14dpiui when I got my negative beta. I stopped on Thursday, I have spotting today and af should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetness_87

Nicker said:


> I don't know much, but from what I have read oral progesterone isn't absorbed as readily. I know some docs have their patients use the oral medication as a suppository. My doctor prescribes progesterone that is meant to be a suppository. For my last two cycles I had the suppositories and I never got af until 3 days after stopping. I stopped 14dpiui when I got my negative beta. I stopped on Thursday, I have spotting today and af should be here tomorrow.

Oooooo I got ya. I will have to ask him bout it next time


----------



## daydream

I was taking mine orally too but am going to switch to vaginally and see if it helps. I'm on 200 mg once a day and if I start to spot am supposed to up to twice a day, which I started yesterday.


----------



## Tella

I asked my doc's nurse what I could do as the mess of the suppositories is terrible during the day but at night its fine as you lie down, so she said I must drink my morning pill and at night put it vaginally. But I think I'm gonna go back to vaginally for both from today!


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Had my first iui today!!! Hope everything went ok, combined with my hubby's frozen & fresh sperm, the dr says they are slow moving and got about 10 million sperm count. Anyone else had the dr tell them the swimmers were slow? I dont want to let this get me down! Thanks all & goodluck everyone


----------



## Nicker

Pondering next cycle..... Opinions welcome. It is so hard to know what is right. Each doctor has their ideas and they all believe that they are right. I dont know who is right and it is hard to get information you know is accurate. I am a little afraid to ask my doctor as I dont want him to feel like I am disrespecting him. I believe I have a responsibility as a patient to ensure that I understand my treatment. As a person who lives daily with Crohns disease it drives me crazy when I meet other people who have the disease and they know nothing about it and know nothing of the treatment options available to them.

Most research I seem to find is message boards or else blogs by fertility doctors. The information on message boards often is what women are told by their doctors who all believe they are right yet often we get different stories. Very seldom can I find information that points directly to a scientific study to back up the data. The information I tend to believe, only because it seems to be more commonly found, is that women will ovulate approximately 36 hours after trigger if they are not already starting a natural LH surge and approximately 24 hours after trigger if they have already started to surge on their own. My doctor does not do blood work to detect LH surge he goes by scan and once he sees mature follies (at least 18mm) I do the trigger then IUI 24 hours after trigger. I was considering buying opk strips but I have read that many women never detect their LH surge with them. Am I correct though that the line will start to appear and be as dark as the control when the surge has peaked? If there is a line at all, that should indicate a surge has begun and a trigger then would mean O in 24 hours or less?

I am also quite confident in the information I have found regarding IUI 6 hours before or after O is the ideal time. According to California Cryobank washed thawed sperm live 12-24 hours. I am thinking the 24 hour after trigger IUI is a good protocol for fresh washed sperm that can line 72 hours but for thawed washed sperm I question this protocol. 

I am thinking that tomorrow I should ask about the information above. I want to tell the doctor that I dont wish to disrespect him but since this may be my last shot I want to make sure all my bases are covered and my odds are the best possible. Here is the scenarios I am kicking around.

1. Ask for blood work to be done before I go in for my CD10 scan. By the time I get there for my scan the lab should have the results back. If my LH has started to rise, trigger and IUI 24 hours later. If not IUI 36 hours later. (last time I had a 23mm follie on CD10). 
2.	Ask for IUI at 30 hours after trigger. If I O before 24 hours, the egg should still be viable. If I O closer to 36 hours the sperm should still be viable. 
3.	Ask for back to back IUI. This, to me, seems like the least favourable option. I say this because If I O closer to 24 hours, the first IUI will do the job. If I O 36 hours after the egg is already losing viability by the time 48 hours rolls around.
4.	Maybe ask for back to back 24 and 36 hours rather than the standard 24 and 48 hours.


----------



## Nicker

Mrsnyfl said:


> Had my first iui today!!! Hope everything went ok, combined with my hubby's frozen & fresh sperm, the dr says they are slow moving and got about 10 million sperm count. Anyone else had the dr tell them the swimmers were slow? I dont want to let this get me down! Thanks all & goodluck everyone

:dust: Hope that sperm is swimming and saying I think I can I think I can. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## drsquid

nicker- dont ever feel like you are "disrespecting' a doctor. and if they make you feel that way, then they are a crappy doctor. sure i suppose i can see a doc feeling frustrated because they feel theyve picked "the best" protocol but asking them to explain their thinking to clarify it in your mind is helpful and can help clarify things for the doc too.. as they often say 'the plural of anecdote is not data", if the docs reasons for doing something is "because that is how i always do it" that isnt a good reason. if his reason is because of specific x,y and z you are comfortable with, then that is a good reason.. his job is to get you pregnant and that isnt going to happen until you are both on the same page


----------



## Nicker

I have to clarify. I do like my doctor. I believe he is very intelligent and caring. He used to freak me out because he thinks out loud. After my slow response to serophene when it looked like that my first cycle would be cancelled I was feeling like he thought it was a lost cause. Then he said something else and I said, "so you mean there is hope." His response was, "Oh this isn't over! We are learning. Now its chemical warfare!". I now actually laugh at him thinking out loud as I now understand it.


----------



## Mrsnyfl

Thank you nicker, good luck to you as well. So you are able to do back to back iui in the same cycle? I havent heard of that, well I am new to all of this lol. You sound you are on top of everything! Keep us updated !!!!!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker -wow, that was quite the list of attack strategies for this cycle! I agree entirely with you as I told you my doc and research indicated its best to time within 6 hous each side of o. Also the 24 after natural surge and 36 post trigger i am in agreement as well. As to the different strategies.....that's s tough one. They say back to back really doesn't make a difference much in most reported results, but that the case with the 24 then 48 hour b2b. Maybe 24 and 36 would be great! It'd hit prime time full force! And extra sperm would always seem like a good plan. Problem is if your doc would be willing to do a 9 am then 9pm IUI. As for the other plans, I don't know why the doc doesn't use every possible way to pinpoint o and best chance of success. Doing bloodwork at the same time you go for cd10 ultrasound would be favorable and they could call you later on to tell you if a surge is detected or not so you know when prime time to trigger and IUI is.

You know I laugh and made jokes about my fertility clinic the first couple months as I say 'I felt like a pincushion and the blood loss was making me dizzy, all because I would go every day starting cd9 having blood taken to detect a surge. The thing was I usually surged cd14 and o cd 15. 6 days of BW every day and every other day of us seemed invasive but it was simply thorough and they succeeded getting me pregnant, twice now. Everything they have told me is backed up by research, and I believe they have perfected their technique and I would recommend anyone in my area see them.

I'm glad you have faith in your doc, feel free to ask him why not this way or that, he should be able to clarify and if you want better then ask for it. What are his suggestion this time or have you not spoken yet?


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker -wow, that was quite the list of attack strategies for this cycle! I agree entirely with you as I told you my doc and research indicated its best to time within 6 hous each side of o. Also the 24 after natural surge and 36 post trigger i am in agreement as well. As to the different strategies.....that's s tough one. They say back to back really doesn't make a difference much in most reported results, but that the case with the 24 then 48 hour b2b. Maybe 24 and 36 would be great! It'd hit prime time full force! And extra sperm would always seem like a good plan. Problem is if your doc would be willing to do a 9 am then 9pm IUI. As for the other plans, I don't know why the doc doesn't use every possible way to pinpoint o and best chance of success. Doing bloodwork at the same time you go for cd10 ultrasound would be favorable and they could call you later on to tell you if a surge is detected or not so you know when prime time to trigger and IUI is.
> 
> You know I laugh and made jokes about my fertility clinic the first couple months as I say 'I felt like a pincushion and the blood loss was making me dizzy, all because I would go every day starting cd9 having blood taken to detect a surge. The thing was I usually surged cd14 and o cd 15. 6 days of BW every day and every other day of us seemed invasive but it was simply thorough and they succeeded getting me pregnant, twice now. Everything they have told me is backed up by research, and I believe they have perfected their technique and I would recommend anyone in my area see them.
> 
> I'm glad you have faith in your doc, feel free to ask him why not this way or that, he should be able to clarify and if you want better then ask for it. What are his suggestion this time or have you not spoken yet?

I see him tomorrow and hopefully get all my questions answered then. 

24 and 36 hour would probably be pretty hard. I mean the guy does have a life! His wife is the nurse though so the could still be spending the evening together ha ha... 

Maybe I could do 24 and 42 hours. Do Like 3:00 in the afternoon and 9:00 in the morning. If i would O between 18 and 30 hours I would be covered by the first IUI. If I O 30-36 hours egg should still be viable 6-12 hours later. Sperm would also still be viable if I O between 36 and 48 hours... If I don't O by 48 hours, I'm not going to...


----------



## daydream

That timing sounds promising Nicker. I hope you can work it out with your dr.

AFM: I switched to taking my prometrium vaginally at night (tried during the day yesterday, but far too messy). So now, I'm taking 1 orally in the AM and 1 vaginally at night. It seems to work yesterday, no spotting. Let's hope that I found the fix for my spotting.


----------



## Tella

Nicker > I think the 24 & 36hrs one is the best, hope u get some good insight!

GL to the rest of u girls in the tww!! 

AFM > Beta is tomorrow, I'm very positive and I'm gonna do a hpt when I wake up, so fx'd for even a faint line!


----------



## Tella

Daydream > glad its working better for you that way! :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

This may sound weird/stupid, as I've never taken progesterone before. But you all seem to complain about the daytime mess when vaginal. Is it safe to use softcups to keep it in and prevent the mess? I just know people use them when ttc so I thought it'd be find in the 2ww as well.


----------



## daydream

Hopeful42nd said:


> This may sound weird/stupid, as I've never taken progesterone before. But you all seem to complain about the daytime mess when vaginal. Is it safe to use softcups to keep it in and prevent the mess? I just know people use them when ttc so I thought it'd be find in the 2ww as well.

I was thinking about that. I use a divacup, which is a bit bigger than the softcup, so I'm not sure if it would allow the prometrium to be absorbed, but next cycle I may track down some softcups and give it a try


----------



## daydream

They had softcups at the grocery store while I was there tonight, so I'm going to give it a try tomorrow. No spotting today, so either it was IB or the vaginal use of the prometrium really did the trick! 

I think I'm going to sneak in an early test tomorrow morning.. 12dpo really isn't THAT early right?


----------



## Nicker

daydream said:


> They had softcups at the grocery store while I was there tonight, so I'm going to give it a try tomorrow. No spotting today, so either it was IB or the vaginal use of the prometrium really did the trick!
> 
> I think I'm going to sneak in an early test tomorrow morning.. 12dpo really isn't THAT early right?

Can't wait to hear if there is one line or two!!


----------



## Nicker

Okay so I was typing up a post about my appointment today but it is getting really long. The short version is things went well.


----------



## Tella

Hi Girls, my 2nd IUI was a bust another :bfn: for me. Im now considering IVF, as im paying everything out of pocket i need to decide if im gonna take another chance wiht IUI with injectables @ 15-20% success rate or am i gonna go for IVF wiht ICSI and have 70% success rate. To me the numbers side wiht IVF even though it is more expensive, my mom is helping with the costs of it so it helps alot. Luckily im the only child and she wants a grandchild.

So i pray my AF will come on Saturday, 3 days after the last progesterone tablet same as last month which will put my on CD3 on Monday, my FS has already said he will go to IVF without doing a 3rd round of IUI if it is my wish.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Tella - So sorry to hear about your BFN! :( I think going to IVF is probably not a bad idea since everything is coming out of pocket for you. I hope you figure out what is best for you and get your bfp soon! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- cant wait to hear your early test result! Hope it was ib!

Nicker- sounds promising about the plan you discussed in the other thread :) good luck with the IVF meds.are you worried about twins or would that be fine at this point? I missed talking to you ladies last night, stupid downtime. Now some threads wont let me post!

Tella- yet again I'm very sorry it didn't happen :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Tella I thought for sure that this would be it for you! :hug:


----------



## Nicker

I told my doc yesterday I wouldn't mind twins. It would be hard but I always wanted more than one. Twins would be the only way for that to happen.


----------



## Nicker

I can respond to some threads but not others.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Me too Nicker. I can't seem to post in ones when there is 5 or more ppl viewing it.


----------



## ashknowsbest

8dpiui or me! I'm feeling this weird sensation on my right side. It's been happening for days now .. maybe it's the egg implanting?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Right side where. If its implantation you'll feel it low like by your pubic bone. Fx. Are you going to test early? I made it to 11dpo and couldn't wait more. Luck luck luck to you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - it feels like it's right next to my pelvic bone. I was sitting on the count kind of bent over to the left and it felt like something was tightening in my body on my right side near my pelvic bone. I'm also getting darker skin around my areola .. .don't know if that means anything and sorry for TMI but it's weird. Also, today I'm having lots of CM and my nipples are sore. I'm going to start testing whenever my IC's get here!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

I would chalk the other stuff up to hormones for now but the feeling in the uterus area sounds good ! Now just wait a couple days for the HCG to start building and then symptoms if any should start and that positive test is just around the corner


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm trying not to get too worked up but it is kind of exciting ! Only 4 days til 12dpiui!


----------



## daydream

BFN for me this morning. :( I test again Thursday before officially counting myself out, but feeling like I'm probably out. I already scheduled an appointment for Friday to discuss next cycles with our RE.

I'm conflicted, last month I definitely wanted to move straight to IVF, but we only have a set lifetime coverage, and 1 or 2 IVF cycles would max that out. We definitely want more than one child, so that feels so limiting to us. 

Now that I was able to get DH to take his fertility vitamins, I think I want to do 2-3 cycles of just timed intercourse (somewhat of a "break") to give the vitamins time to work their magic. After that I want to do another strict kruger SA to see if there's been any improvement. During that time frame, I want to do Jillian Michael's Body Revolution to get my body in tip top shape so that going into whatever our next treatments are, we are both in prime condition to get the best results. I'll see what the doctor says when we go in; I think regardless we can't do IVF next cycle because it hits around the timeframe where I have to go out of state for work. 

Tella - So sorry about your BFN :hugs: Can't wait to hear how your plans go with your doctor.


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - so sorry to hear about your bfn but you're only 12 dpo so maybe it needs a little more time. Did you have any "symptoms" during your TWW or no?

I know how you feel about wanting more than one child and only having so many IVF's that are covered by insurance. I have 4 that are covered but that's in my lifetime! I hope everything gets sorted out for you!


----------



## daydream

No symptoms really, but wasn't really looking out for them. Wanted to have a stress free TWW.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well sorry it didn't end well!


----------



## daydream

Thanks, I feel okay about it actually. I still feel like we have a plan. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the vitamins will help, so we'll see. We have an option either way, but really want to give this a try on our own first. 

Plus who knows, maybe Thursday will have a surprise for me when I test. ;)


----------



## daydream

daydream said:


> They had softcups at the grocery store while I was there tonight, so I'm going to give it a try tomorrow.

I am reporting back to say that the softcups are the perfect solution to daytime prometrium. Though when I first opened the softcup, I was SO CONFUSED. Let's just say it does not go in the same way that a divacup does (which sits on the cervix like a diaphragm would). I had to youtube an insertion video to figure out what in the world I was supposed to do! 

Now that it's in and situated, I have had no mess, which is a relief, plus it still allows the skin contact for absorption of the progesterone.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- nice about the softcups! We need to spread the word now to all the ladies having issues. So sorry about the bfn :hugs: I hope it's just too early to see yet. I would go for the IVF for the chance of success is great! Even though you want another kid, you can always try IUI again then if you needed to. Plus focus on the first one first. That's how we handled it. One at a time. We even tried on our own again for a while with number two before going back to the fertility specialist. If you have the time then trying on your own is a great option. Will you still use a stim like clomid or Femera?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm .... I think I'm out, I was having cramps today after I woke up from my nap.


----------



## daydream

Ash - cramps can be signs of pregnancy, so FX that's what that is

Hopeful - I'll definitely see what my dr's input is. Right now I think the best case would be do Femara with timed intercourse for two cycles and then go in to retest the kruger morphology. If improved, then try another IUI. If not, go straight to IVF. I do like what you said about concentrating on baby #1 before worrying about baby #2. That is very true and really helps me keep things in perspective. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Daydream- who knows, if you have more than one egg you could get multiples and not have to try again. Just thinking positive :) is he just taking vitamins or l-carnatine too?

Ashknowsbest - I tried to reply to you ages ago and it kept getting shut down for maintenance or I wasn't able to post. It's okay to get your hopes up a little, my issue was with hardcore symptom spotting, I'd google every little thing looking for someone to tell me it's a sign! Guess what, they weren't. Oh a d don't count yourself out at all yet. I got super emotional and had AF cramps and back pain, swore that she was coming, but bfp! I looked at my posts from the day before, I was saying 'I know I'm out, I just feel like I should test to get it over with already'.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I find myself doing the same thing, googling every little thing and hope that it would mean that it was a sign and I was going to get my bfp. I haven't been doing it this time but it's still hard to get your hopes up and then get bad news at the end. I was having cramps all day off and on today, not as bad as AF but still uncomfortable and I had a backache a little bit, but like I said I'm trying not to look into it as I know it can be due to anything but I can't help but think it's implantation or something considering I'm at 8dpiui so great time for implantation.

Anyways, thanks for you support and advice, I really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Anything I can do to help support you ladies I will. I know what it's like to be in your shoes and I feel it's unfair to just walk when I get a bfp, thats not what emotionally supporting each other is. We were all in this together and I would like to see you all get those BFP's with me. Fx and I pray for you all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's a great way to look at it =D


----------



## daydream

DH is taking the fertility blend from GNC which has L-carnitine in it and a few other things. I also have him on Rainbow Light organic multi for men. I hope between the two he'll be covered as far as all the good sperm vitamins :)


----------



## Tella

ashknowsbest > Fx'd those are all good signs of a bean making a home for itself!!!

daydream > Sorry about the bfn :hugs: Maybe a break is what you need and it will give DH's swimmers a chance to improve. I wish I had the patience to try that.

hopefull > You are such an inspiration and i appreciate every day you stay wiht us. :hugs:

AFM > Still in two minds about the IVF But I need to start deciding as I need to let my clinic know.


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Hopeful, thank you for the welcome, sorry - by "IUI D" I mean Donor - we are sadly having to use Donor Sperm.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Step mummy- that's okay, using a donor is nothing to be ashamed about. It will all work out fine. I think it's great that you can do things like this to get your child. It's a joy carrying a child and that experience will be well worth it for you :)


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Hopeful
Thanks for the kind words.

I am so sorry that so many of you ladies are going through the 2WW, it's the hardest part. I am terrible for symptom spotting, especially once you get past 6DPO (which as you know is when implantation can take place - then your body actually knows you are pregnant) - I dram of implant bleeding and I get spotting 3-4 days before my period and always try to hope and make believe this is implantation bleeding. 

But I have to say that after all this time I know my cervical mucus stages so well now, so I am usually quite confident that my body is doing its normal thing and there is nothing different going on- but unfortunately that does not stop me hoping and trying to imagine something else is going on. It's a living nightmare!!!

I am dreading doing the next cycle, after 3 failed ones I know what to expect and I am fine with the self injecting, drugs and scans etc, but I can't stand the last week of the 2WW and the disappointment. I know that the statistics don't improve just because you have done it 3 times before so it is as likely to fail this time as last. But I have to try to be positive - it will work!!!

I look forward to hearing some BFP's!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well this morning I had lots of creamy CM which I normally don't have at this point in my cycle and I have been sleeping a lot in the middle of the day and having these weird crampy things going on. I'm almost sure I'm pregnant! If I get a bfn I will be really down but I really "feel" pregnant this time if that makes sense...


----------



## Step Mummy

Oh my Ash, I am really hoping for you. Without getting your hopes up - they say you get more CM when you pregnant - have you had any spotting?


----------



## ashknowsbest

No spotting yet but they say only 1 in 3 women experience spotting and I'm pretty sure I implanted last night =D


----------



## daydream

FX for you!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks daydream!


----------



## Tella

Praying for a bfp for you!!!

Step Mummy > I feel the same about IUi and that's why I'm moving onto IVF! The devestation after this neg beta was to much, I was so sure it worked.


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry about the rollercoaster im going through, but I have changed my mind again :haha: Im going to do a final IUI with injections but still schedule a appointment with my FS to discuss IVF sometime during this cycle, so that if this IUI is also a bust then I know what my game plan is for April/May IVF.

I feel a lot more at ease with this game plan and cant wait to get started on the 3rd time lucky IUI! What I also like about doing injectables before IVF is that the doctor has a good idea of your response to the injectables before embarking on the IVF cycle, which puts my mind at ease a lot aswell. I was worried about what if the meds don&#8217;t work on the first IVF? will it be cancelled or what. But atleast we will know my magic drug before my IVF :happydance:

Thanks girls for your input, the IVF route is definitely a more guaranteed route and will definitely be my next step!


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Tella, I think you are doing the right thing, IUI is expensive enough but IVF is very costly and obviously a lot more involved, I imagine the stress and emotions are much harder through IVF than IUI because of the procedures etc. 

Having had the first 3 IUI goes fail, we are starting the next three goes soon, and at this stage I feel that if we fail after go 6, then we will have to call it a day (I can't take the stress and upset any more, we will have TTC for 3 years by then and that is enough of my life spent being miserable - I will get councilling and try to deal with it - somehow) but of course I may change my mind when it actually comes to it! My DH turns 50 this year, so I also have to think about him being such an older dad and heading to retirement with a child (he has a 20 year old already so at least has had a kiddie before) - so I am very nervous about these last 3 goes.

I have considered IVF but there is no reason why the IUI shouldn't work for me as I have full clean bill of health, but if I did go with IVF they are worried about m egg supply running out, so for me I would rather do another 3 goes of IUI where they only need one or two follies each cycle.

It is stressful and changing your mind is part of it. I really hope the next go works for you - Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Fx Ash!

Tella- :dust: for the 3rd IUI being the charm! I really hope you don't need to think ahead to IVF but it's good to try out the injectables first!

Step mummy- GL with you game plan. Hopefully this works for you and you don have to keep second guessing your choice.


----------



## Tella

Thanks step mummy, i wish you all the luck and fx'd you get your BFP on your first one and dont need the rest! Just to bad about the IVF as it will give you your best chance considering your time constrains.

Hopefull, Thanks i hope so too!!!!!!! Im excited to try it and have a good feeling about it, that is why i couldnt drop the thought of injections wiht IUI before IVF. But im gonna be crazy and buy like 12 hpt's for the next IUI and im gonna do them everyday from my IUI so it will be more of a gradual let down or build up than a huge plunge like it has been the last two times.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Haha, your changing to a POAS addict? Uh oh. Either way it's hard to face a negative, this way youll be able to watch your trigger fade out and a bfp fade in though. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Step mummy - good luck with your 3rd IUI! FX'd for you! 

Tella - Sounds like you have a plan and that's half the battle, so good luck with your next IUI and I really hope you don't have to go through IVF! 

AFM - 10dpiui today! Feeling like AF is going to come though so I'm kinda sad .... =\ This is such an up and down journey, I hate it!


----------



## Tella

Im just trying to find ways to make it easier, dont know if it is possible but we will see. 

And yes i will see a fade out and a fade in :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

Ash, dont be down yet, u still in implantation phase and it is important to stay positive. Make bean feel welcome. Fx'd and you are in my prayers for a positive outcome!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- what makes you think AF is coming? Back pain and mild cramping can be a good sign, so can being emotional.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks girls! I'm sure you know how it goes. Some days and actually minutes I'm happy and like this is it and then other times I'm like no I'm not pregnant ... It's really terrible! 

I am having back pain today, cramps and extremely emotional. I'm not crying emotional but I'm extremely irritable and OH and I have been fighting/bickering like crazy!


----------



## Nicker

Tella IUI #3 is ours. I really believe that. We are getting pregnant this cycle! We have to!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Sounds like hormones! And it sounds exactly like me 10dpo! Hope it's lucky for you like it was for me :) did your tests arrive yet?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Not yet, I'm hoping and really thinking they'll be here today since they were shipped out on Tuesday! =D I'm going to try and hold my pee without drinking anything until they arrive so I can test today. What day did you start test hopeful?


----------



## Tella

Nicker said:


> Tella IUI #3 is ours. I really believe that. We are getting pregnant this cycle! We have to!

:wohoo: I agree, PUPO here we come but this time its gonna be converted into PP (proven pregnant) :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- I caved with fmu on 11dpo, it was super faint but I could see something, had to ask on the pregnancy test gallery threads but everyone saw what I did so it made me feel better. I'm pretty sure I implanted at 7-8 dpo so that a bit of time for it to show on a test, so keep in mind it can take a few days for hormones to be high enough to show an even faint positive!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I think IF I implanted it happened around 7 and 8 DPO also because on the 8th night I got this really crazy feeling right near my pelvic bone. So today I'm 10dpiui and I'm waiting for my IC's to get here. If they come today I will test just for fun but not take it seriously if it's a bfn and if it's a bfp then awesome, it'll just get darker!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Good luck! Hope the tests get there soon!


----------



## daydream

GL to you Ash! Can't wait to see your test!

AFM: today was BFN. On to Cycle #16. I'll have more details about our next cycle after our appointment with the RE tomorrow afternoon. 

Tonight: BIG GLASS OF WINE! This is my one day of drinking, so I'm going to pick out something good :)


----------



## sienasmama

I concieved my DD through IUI in 2009. It worked on the 2nd try. For both rounds, I took Femara days 3-7, triggered on the day of my LH peak, had my IUI 36 hours later, and then went on progesterone. That was about it! :)


----------



## daydream

Hello ladies, hope your weekends are all going well. 

I had my RE appt yesterday to discuss the plan for Cycle #16. Here's what we are looking at:
- Retest my FSH on CD3 since I'm not getting as many follicles as expected. 
- DH to have a strict kruger morphology done to see what our starting point is
- DH to continue on the fertility blend for men and general multi for men
- We are going to move to injectibles and IUI. She gave us the option of taking a break for a few months as well, but in the moment that did not feel right. 

I'm going to start Jillian Michael Body Revolution (which is a fitness and diet plan for 90 days), so this time around I'm not really going to take it easy during the LP. The thought is, that once DH has taken his vitamins for 3 months and I do this workout plan for 3 months, we'll both be in our best shape for IVF if it has to go that route. 

So for now, I'm just waiting for AF to start since I stopped the progesterone.


----------



## Nicker

Fertile - what kind of hpt did you get your :bfp: on at 12dpiui? I am adding that to status updates on the other thread. So many test at 10dpiui or 11 dpiui and get bummed out. By adding what kind of test and when the bfp came to those who got :bfp:s I am hoping to releive some tension. Hopeful is the only one who got a line at 11dpiui. Everyone else was after even with frer.


----------



## Nicker

daydream said:


> So for now, I'm just waiting for AF to start since I stopped the progesterone.

 Sounds like you have a plan :thumbup: I hope AF comes soon! Good luck.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker- really, I was the only one at 11? Crazy, it seems like the posts online are all like 8,9,10 dpo....I thought it was normal for most to test pos early. My last pregnancy I got a faint line at 13dpo but I didn't test earlier.

Ash- what's the status? Get the tests yet? Fx!!!!


----------



## Nicker

Hopeful42nd said:


> Nicker- really, I was the only one at 11? Crazy, it seems like the posts online are all like 8,9,10 dpo....I thought it was normal for most to test pos early. My last pregnancy I got a faint line at 13dpo but I didn't test earlier.
> 
> Ash- what's the status? Get the tests yet? Fx!!!!

Hopeful one was 10dpiui, you were 11dpiui, three were at 12dpiui, and one at 13dpiui


----------



## Tella

daydream > Sorry about the BFN :hugs: they absolutely suck!! But, Im the same, but I have a day or two extra as my FS does beta at 12dpiui, so if neg then I have 3 days till me AF and I enjoy my glass of :wine: then.
Hope the next one brings your BFP even though you both are doing a body conditioning.

Nicker > that&#8217;s a great plan! it gives some insight into the tests as well.

AFM > AF started very light on Friday night and then full flow on Saturday morning, it has been painful again :cry: In the past I used to go to light flow by day 2 but im still on heavy so im thinking the accu helped with my lining and therefor the heavier AF. 
And then by CD3 it was barely there spotting, now im worried about the scan on CD3. How did you do it?


----------



## Nicker

I was so worried about my scan on day 2. It turned out just fine. At my RE's office they always make you go pee before the scan so what I did was insert a fresh tampon about 45 minutes to an hour before my appointment and I removed it right before the scan. I had to wait a couple of minutes for the doc to come in to the room and we even talked a little after the scan but I never had any leakage. It was all fine.


----------



## Tella

My biggest thing is i dont use tampons due to endo, so i will just keep a panty liner in, instead of a pad and then hope he comes quickly after i get on the bed :wacko:


----------



## Nicker

I also had flushable moist wipes in my purse that I used right before.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Uhm ... status update for me. I've been testing since 10dpiui and they've all been negative. Today I'm 13dpiui and I'll be testing soon and I'll post the results of the test when I take it. I already talked to my doctor and he said if I'm not pregnant then we're going to up my clomid dose to 100mg and try that to see if I can get more follicles. I also found out I have unlimited IUI cycles through my insurance so I thought that if I didn't have more than 1 follicle I wasn't going to waste the IUI but now that I have unlimited I think I may as well take advantage of it and get lots of chances in. I'm hoping for more than one follicle though so that my chances of conception are better.


----------



## Nicker

Insight in to the world of cm. I have invested too much in to this cycle to miss ov. I have a scan tomorrow. I have a lot of cm today. Best description I can give, I apologize in advance is like clumpy snot. It seemed pretty stretchy to me and may have had a pink tinge to it. I hope tomorrow isn't too late!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Uh oh Nicker, sounds like pre-o, althought I hope not as your follies need time to grow


----------



## Nicker

I know!!! Well I am not worried about the growth. I am warred about ovulating an missing. A natural lh surge is the worst possible situation for me!


----------



## daydream

Nicker - Hope your scan today went well!

Ash - How did your latest tests go? 

AFM - I start gonal f tomorrow night. Anyone else take these? What side effects did you have?


----------



## AMN21

Hey girls! DH and I have been TTC for 11 months. I had my first appt with my RE today and my body's timing was perfect so our 1st IUI is March 30th! We are doing back to back insemination so we will be doing it again on the 31st. I started 150mg of Clomid today. My cycles became irregular in October, AF was only coming every other month but it came last month and then yesterday! I am all good aside from that but DH's morphology was slightly abnormal. My RE thinks that all this bad sperm was blocking the good sperm so she was all for the IUI and said it was our best next move and the chances are good. She suggested he take Fertilaid so we just got some of that for him. We will be using Ovidrel for the trigger shot. I am hoping and praying we only have to do this once! GL to you all :hugs:


----------



## Nicker

Daydream - I believe I have 7 follicles over 13mm. Trigger at midnight IUI on Wednesday.

I am just doing some reading about chances of multiples. Not having much luck. I know what the doc told me if I had 4 follicles but I have 7.


----------



## mrsbuckeye09

AMN21 said:


> Hey girls! DH and I have been TTC for 11 months. I had my first appt with my RE today and my body's timing was perfect so our 1st IUI is March 30th! We are doing back to back insemination so we will be doing it again on the 31st. I started 150mg of Clomid today. My cycles became irregular in October, AF was only coming every other month but it came last month and then yesterday! I am all good aside from that but DH's morphology was slightly abnormal. My RE thinks that all this bad sperm was blocking the good sperm so she was all for the IUI and said it was our best next move and the chances are good. She suggested he take Fertilaid so we just got some of that for him. We will be using Ovidrel for the trigger shot. I am hoping and praying we only have to do this once! GL to you all :hugs:


We will be doing the IUI about the same time. we need to keep each other updated...

I am on clomid cd3-7 (50mg) with a Ovidrel shot...

baby :dust: to both of us :))!.....


----------



## daydream

Nicker said:


> Daydream - I believe I have 7 follicles over 13mm. Trigger at midnight IUI on Wednesday.
> 
> I am just doing some reading about chances of multiples. Not having much luck. I know what the doc told me if I had 4 follicles but I have 7.

7!! Wow! So many targets for the sperm to reach :) I hope this is exactly what you need to get that BFP


----------



## AMN21

mrsbuckeye09 said:


> AMN21 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! DH and I have been TTC for 11 months. I had my first appt with my RE today and my body's timing was perfect so our 1st IUI is March 30th! We are doing back to back insemination so we will be doing it again on the 31st. I started 150mg of Clomid today. My cycles became irregular in October, AF was only coming every other month but it came last month and then yesterday! I am all good aside from that but DH's morphology was slightly abnormal. My RE thinks that all this bad sperm was blocking the good sperm so she was all for the IUI and said it was our best next move and the chances are good. She suggested he take Fertilaid so we just got some of that for him. We will be using Ovidrel for the trigger shot. I am hoping and praying we only have to do this once! GL to you all :hugs:
> 
> 
> We will be doing the IUI about the same time. we need to keep each other updated...
> 
> I am on clomid cd3-7 (50mg) with a Ovidrel shot...
> 
> baby :dust: to both of us :))!.....Click to expand...

:hi: mrsbuckeye09! How exciting! Definitely keep me posted! Good luck!


----------



## Tella

AMN > :hi: Welcome, I really hope you only need this one IUI to bring you your BFP!!! If my follicles does the same as last month I should have my IUI on the 29th. So we will be very close. GL!!!! :dust:

Nicker > Almost time for that miracle IUI that&#8217;s gonna bring along your BFP :hugs:

MrsBuckeye > We wil also be very close on our IUI's :happydance:

AFM > Af is gone and I had my first Accu session for this month, and it was very sensitive. All the needles gave me a good jump when inserted :haha: She also put me on ProCreation D which helps for egg quality and endometrium and then after O I will be going onto ProCreation R which helps the uterus and implantation. I cant find much on the internet regarding it, so will just trust her.

Doing my second injection in 40min time, I really hope this is gonna help and let me get my BFP!!!


----------



## AMN21

Tella said:


> AMN > :hi: Welcome, I really hope you only need this one IUI to bring you your BFP!!! If my follicles does the same as last month I should have my IUI on the 29th. So we will be very close. GL!!!! :dust:
> 
> Nicker > Almost time for that miracle IUI thats gonna bring along your BFP :hugs:
> 
> MrsBuckeye > We wil also be very close on our IUI's :happydance:
> 
> AFM > Af is gone and I had my first Accu session for this month, and it was very sensitive. All the needles gave me a good jump when inserted :haha: She also put me on ProCreation D which helps for egg quality and endometrium and then after O I will be going onto ProCreation R which helps the uterus and implantation. I cant find much on the internet regarding it, so will just trust her.
> 
> Doing my second injection in 40min time, I really hope this is gonna help and let me get my BFP!!!

Thanks!! I really hope so too!! And I hope you get yours as well!!!


----------



## Nicker

Tella - of course it will! We are prePUPO. Tomorrow I'll be PUPO!


----------



## Tella

Nicker said:


> Tella - of course it will! We are prePUPO. Tomorrow I'll be PUPO!

Oh yes definitely!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: Ladies! Can I join? My IUI should be March 30th. 

This is our 1st IUI since last July. We did IVF last August which resulted in a BFN and no frosties, so we took a long break from treatments. We are so excited to be back doing IUI's. My RE has put me on just Follistim with trigger. This is a little different as we always did Femara with Follistim. Excited to see how I respond. I am a little worried about dh's :spermy: Hope his #'s aren't too low.


----------



## AMN21

greeneyes0279 said:



> :hi: Ladies! Can I join? My IUI should be March 30th.
> 
> This is our 1st IUI since last July. We did IVF last August which resulted in a BFN and no frosties, so we took a long break from treatments. We are so excited to be back doing IUI's. My RE has put me on just Follistim with trigger. This is a little different as we always did Femara with Follistim. Excited to see how I respond. I am a little worried about dh's :spermy: Hope his #'s aren't too low.

Your IUI is the same day as mine! GL! Sending tons of :dust: your way!! Hope it's a lucky day for the both of us!


----------



## ashknowsbest

AF came, I called the doctor and they called in my prescription for clomid I pick it up tomorrow, I ordered my ovidrel shot and it'll be here tomorrow also and now I'm just dreading taking 100mg of clomid but it is what it is and I want my baby so I'll do what I have to do. 

On a happy note, since OH and I just moved, we ordered new furniture and it's all getting here today so I'm very excited and happy to be putting our living room together, finally! Our new bed gets here but not until april since it was custom fabric. I'm super excited though =D


----------



## greeneyes0279

AMN21 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies! Can I join? My IUI should be March 30th.
> 
> This is our 1st IUI since last July. We did IVF last August which resulted in a BFN and no frosties, so we took a long break from treatments. We are so excited to be back doing IUI's. My RE has put me on just Follistim with trigger. This is a little different as we always did Femara with Follistim. Excited to see how I respond. I am a little worried about dh's :spermy: Hope his #'s aren't too low.
> 
> Your IUI is the same day as mine! GL! Sending tons of :dust: your way!! Hope it's a lucky day for the both of us!Click to expand...

Thanks! GL to you too! :dust:


----------



## iAmJustTTC

I had my first IUI on March 11th and my regimen was 50mg of Clomid days 3-7 and I had to do estradiol starting on CD 12 do to my lining being to thin. I kept going in for u/s to check for my follicles which I only produced one in my right ovary that measured 20.5 at time of ovidrel trigger shot which I did on the 9th. The IUI was a little difficult as I have a tilted uterus but it was done with 14 million of DS which RE said it was ok. I have Ben having weird crampy feelings in my left side and yesterday my boobs were on fire but nothing else out of the ordinary. I don't plan on testing til the 26th if AF doesn't show up before then which I am keeping my fingers crossed she doesnt. Did anyone have symptoms with the Clomid and the trigger shot? I had zero with either but I hear everybody complaining of the symptoms. The only thing I ha with Clomid was heartburn but that's it.


----------



## AMN21

iAmJustTTC said:


> I had my first IUI on March 11th and my regimen was 50mg of Clomid days 3-7 and I had to do estradiol starting on CD 12 do to my lining being to thin. I kept going in for u/s to check for my follicles which I only produced one in my right ovary that measured 20.5 at time of ovidrel trigger shot which I did on the 9th. The IUI was a little difficult as I have a tilted uterus but it was done with 14 million of DS which RE said it was ok. I have Ben having weird crampy feelings in my left side and yesterday my boobs were on fire but nothing else out of the ordinary. I don't plan on testing til the 26th if AF doesn't show up before then which I am keeping my fingers crossed she doesnt. Did anyone have symptoms with the Clomid and the trigger shot? I had zero with either but I hear everybody complaining of the symptoms. The only thing I ha with Clomid was heartburn but that's it.

GL! I hope you get that :bfp:! I just started clomid yesterday, 150mg. I'll be using the Ovidrel trigger shot before my IUI and I've acutally used it before when I donated eggs to my sister. I had no side effects from it. So far today I feel fine, a little bloated but nothin major. Guess we'll see how the next few days on the clomid goes! Keep us updated on your results!! =)


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Yes I think just feeling a little bloated was a symptom as well but thats always the case with me so I couldnt really say it was because of the shot. GL to you as well and I hope you get that BFP!!!


----------



## Nicker

IUI #3 for me tomorrow at noon EST. I sure hope one or two of those follicles release beautiful healthy eggs that get fertilized by a perfect sperm. With seven targets one of them has to hit right?!?!?!

Oh yeah, I am hoping that I get woken up at around 6:00 am by some serious O pains!


----------



## AMN21

Good Luck Nicker!!! :flower:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, I picked up my clomid this morning from CVS and ovidrel is ordered to that should be here today also! 

Last IUI I had 50mg clomid days 3-7 of cycle, ultrasound on CD 12, no follicles ready, ultrasound on CD 14, ready to go, 1 follicle, 22mm on right side, none of left. Ovidrel that night and IUI CD 16. Unsuccessful! 

This IUI (2nd) - 100mg clomid days 3-7, ultrasound CD 12, if everythings good to go, IUI 36 to 48 hours later! Hoping that i get more than one follicle and on both sides that way I have a really good chance of catching the egg.

I really don't understand what's going on however because the IUI was timed really good last cycle and we even BDed every other day as ordered by the doctor from CD 10 - 20 so I don't know how we didn't catch the egg. .... ?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Nicker - it's just gotta be your month! Especially with all those follicles. Get geared up for your tww, we are all here with you!

IAmJustTTC - the trigger shot did nothing and I didn't expect it to as my natural lh surge would do the same. With clomid some months I had only hot feelings, some months my o was painful and I got pretty bloated and tender. Besides that nothing too crazy. Clomid has helped me conceive twice and even with minor side effects I would do it all over again.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ash- you may very well have caught the egg but it may have not implanted. There are so many factors at work that we can't change which is why they can't even give you a guarentee with IVF. Implantation is a strange thing, I read an article that showed extreme stress can prevent implantation....they studied ladies who faced an earthquake who were ttc and the stats showed much fewer of them were able to conceive. It's weird how the body can judge when is favorable, if the pregnancy is healthy enough, if it's not developing right, and change things based off that. It will happen, odds say that you should be able to conceive just sometimes time is not our friend.
Question, why is your doc doing a second IUI at 48? My doc always said that's generally too late, he won't go later than 44hrs.
P.S. I think the higher clomid should help for your follies. Sounds like things are looking up for you! :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the info! I know it's really complicated but it just happens so easy for some people and it's so tough for other people, it's strange! The whole process really is a miracle.

Last cycle my doctor did it 36 hours after the trigger and we'll probably do it 36 hours after trigger again. I'm not sure why he even does 48 hours later but I don't think we'll end up doing it then, he just said they normally do it between 24-36 hours after the trigger so ... that's just the time frame he was giving me. I don't think I would let him do it that late anyways! FX'd for more than 1 follicle for me though!


----------



## daydream

GL today Nicker!!


----------



## daydream

I did my first Gonal F self injection last night. I was SO nervous and anxious about it, but it did not hurt at all! Just the action of stabbing myself was so hard to go through with. I hope tonight goes a lot easier.


----------



## Nicker

Well I am officially PUPO. I fee pretty good. I had a good :spermy: sample today 43.80 Mil/ml - 29.0 Mil Motile (66%) - 4.5 Mil Progressive - 2.2 Mil Rapid Progressive. I asked how many follicles I had. He said he is sure there are 2 mature and probably a third. He said he can't do a scan to see because the gel would kill the sperm. He said this was a really good cycle. I am really hoping for some serious O pain today. I would feel so much better if I got some major O pains in the next hour or so. I haven't had O pains with either of my two previous IUIs though. Beta is April 4 but I know I will be testing before then. I will test trigger out and then start again on 10dpiui.

Before my IUI I was really kicking myself for not making time to pee at 9:30. I really had to pee. I was just hoping it would stay in there when that speculum went in. That could have made a scene way worse than a CD2 or 3 ultrasound. I made it though. Phew.

I have the rest of the day off. I am getting my hair done at 4:15 and I am going to pick up a cheque for $4000 today... Already spent on attempts at baby making but it will be worth it!!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Yeah I would do Clomid again too. The estradiol seemed to help a lot as well cause I had gone from no measurable follicles to one popping up after only two days of taking it. I'm having some extremely weird AF like cramping going on now and it's only 10dpiui so I'm hoping it's a good sign as its effecting my lower back and sides.... Quite intense is the only way I can describe it though!


----------



## Hopeful42nd

iAmJustTTC said:


> Yeah I would do Clomid again too. The estradiol seemed to help a lot as well cause I had gone from no measurable follicles to one popping up after only two days of taking it. I'm having some extremely weird AF like cramping going on now and it's only 10dpiui so I'm hoping it's a good sign as its effecting my lower back and sides.... Quite intense is the only way I can describe it though!

I had that 10 days post too, and it was still there at 11dp so I tested and got faint pos! Good luck!!!!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Thanks Hopeful42nd! I'm hoping I get that BFP too because this TWW is driving me crazy lol!


----------



## Nicker

:dance: I am pretty sure I have been having o pains on both sides for the last couple of hours. Good sperm sample. Ovulation within 6 hours. Couldn't ask for more! If it doesn't happen this time it never will. 

Getting my hair done right now. A good day all around!


----------



## iAmJustTTC

GL to you and hopefully this is the one!!!!


----------



## daydream

Nicker - Yay for O pains!! So glad the timing was that perfect! Enjoy getting your hair done :)


----------



## babyteach

I am back ladies sorry I have been gone for awhile nothing was happening so I was not writing... I have been reading though. Sorry thoose who's IUI did not work this cycle FX'd for next cycle, I feel good things for the spring. 

So I took 10 days of provera and it was a bust again this month so I finished my second round of 10 days of provera today and hoping a praying for AF so I can get the ball rolling. We will be doing 150mg clomid, dexamethazone, follicle check (pray for a growing egg!!!!) Noveral shot, and IUI 36 hrs later!!! Come on we just want a chance this month!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Tella

Daydream > I use ice to numb the injection area, that way you can slowing insert the injection and it doesnt hurt at all. THe nurse said it fine and is using the idea her self now. GL with your injects!!

iamjustTTC > Fx'd for good signs and a BFP to follow!!!!

babytech > FX'd AF shows up quickly and that you get a nice juicy follie to grow for IUI!!! :dust:

Nicker > :wohoo: Im so glad u had O cramps!!!

AFM > Still in limbo week, have a FS appointment for follie scan on Tuesday. Two more injections to do but only tomorrow and Sunday. Grow follie grow!!!!!!!


----------



## daydream

Thanks for the tip Tella! Last night's injection went much better. For me it's not really the pain, it's just the anticipation. I think I just had to get all the nerves out in the first try, and hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out


----------



## Casper72

iAmJustTTC said:


> I had my first IUI on March 11th and my regimen was 50mg of Clomid days 3-7 and I had to do estradiol starting on CD 12 do to my lining being to thin. I kept going in for u/s to check for my follicles which I only produced one in my right ovary that measured 20.5 at time of ovidrel trigger shot which I did on the 9th. The IUI was a little difficult as I have a tilted uterus but it was done with 14 million of DS which RE said it was ok. I have Ben having weird crampy feelings in my left side and yesterday my boobs were on fire but nothing else out of the ordinary. I don't plan on testing til the 26th if AF doesn't show up before then which I am keeping my fingers crossed she doesnt. Did anyone have symptoms with the Clomid and the trigger shot? I had zero with either but I hear everybody complaining of the symptoms. The only thing I ha with Clomid was heartburn but that's it.

I had my first IUI a little earlier than you, Feb 24. Unfortunately it did not take. I was on Letrozole, not sure the dosage though. I had to give myself a trigger shot of ovidrel on the 23rd. I have a tilted uterus as well as a curved cervix so the IUI procedure was very uncomfortable and even painful at times for me. They had to try 3 different catheters before one worked. I had bleeding both during and for 3 days afterwards. I go in 3/26 for ultrasound to see if my follies are ready. Hopefully 2nd IUI the 27th. 

I hope your IUI worked. Lots of baby dust to you.


----------



## iAmJustTTC

Sorry about the BFN but hopefully this time it will work. They had to use about 2 on me as well and the second one finally worked but it was rather uncomfortable. I didnt have any spotting or anything since and I am supposed to test on Sunday but i'm trying to hold on as long as I can. I have been having a few symptoms and I hope it means good news. Did you have any symptoms or anything in your 2WW? FX this is your month!!


----------



## Tella

Casper > GL with you next IUI, I think mine will be on the 29th ( I really wish it is), so we will all be in the TWW together :happydance:



AFM > Not much happening, only taking my heaps of pills. Cant wait for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

How's all my lovely IUI gals doing? :dust:


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> Nicker > :wohoo: Im so glad u had O cramps!!!
> 
> AFM > Still in limbo week, have a FS appointment for follie scan on Tuesday. Two more injections to do but only tomorrow and Sunday. Grow follie grow!!!!!!!

I am glad too! How twisted is that ? LOL

I hope you have fabulous follies and that you are PUPO with me on Thursday.



Hopeful42nd said:


> How's all my lovely IUI gals doing? :dust:

I believe I will start testing next Sunday which is April 1 and 11 dpiui. I am not stressing about it. am taking each day as it comes. Last cycle I felt so strongly that it worked but obviously it didn't. This cycle I don't feel, "OMG I just know it worked" rather I am feeling "The timing was right, the sperm count was right, now I wait to see if it worked"

If this round didn't work for me, I don't know if there will be a fourth and final IUI or not yet. Part of me thinks that we now have medication and timing figured out so the chances would be decent. On the other hand I think, if it didn't work this time with the conditions all being right, why would it work the next time? I will cross that bridge if and when I come to it. If I do have IUI #4 it probably would not be until May.


----------



## Tella

Nicker > LOL it is but still cant help it...:haha: After my IUI i also wait for my cramps to start.

Fx'd for your bfp next Sunday.

AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.

Im gonna buy 12 hpt's this week, and start it the day after iui :lol:


----------



## Nicker

Tella said:


> Nicker > LOL it is but still cant help it...:haha: After my IUI i also wait for my cramps to start.
> 
> Fx'd for your bfp next Sunday.
> 
> AFM > Last injection today for me, Accu tomorrow morning and Follie scan on Tuesday. So hopefully trigger on Tuesday night and then IUI on Thursday.
> 
> Im gonna buy 12 hpt's this week, and start it the day after iui :lol:

I am still tracking trigger. I will test until it is gone then start again next sunday. Right now testing every other day. I will do daily probably starting Wednesday. It is possible that trigger will not be gone until Saturday. It took until 10dpt for it to be gone last time on frer 6dpt on a 20 miu ic. I have 20 miu and 10 miu ics this time. Should be gone tomorrow on the 20 miu


----------



## babyteach

Fx'd for you ladies these IUI cycles sound promising!! 

So after the second round of provera still no AF again! Ugh, I am so frustrated. I do not know what is wrong with me!!! I am going to have to take birth control for a month to get AF, talk about a wait!!!! My doc will be calling tomorrow with the plan but that is what he said we would do if provera failed again last time we talked. I am so frustrated with my body, I workout and eat healthy so why does it work against me so much?!?! Sorry for the rant I am just ready to try the next step and feel like I am at a huge bump in the road!


----------



## Tella

babyteach > Have you ever heard of ovarian drilling? I had it done last year June after i didnt respond to clomid at all. Sometimes a hard capsule forms over your ovaries and it surpresses ovulation and sometimes even the growth of a follie. After they removed mine, i have been Oing naturally on CD19 and wiht meds on CD13/14. Maybe its worth looking into. 

Wish you the best of luck!!!!!!!!

Nicker > Im just gonna buy the 10 miu's x 12, so one for each day untill beta. Fx'd for a bfp starting on Sunday for you !!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

4th night on clomid last night, no side effects at all! Yay! Last pill tonight and then follicle scan on March 31st! I'm getting excited!


----------



## Tella

ash > Sounds good girl!!!!! Fx;d for a great follie scan!!!!!


----------



## daydream

Had my follie scan today, 3 follicles, 2 left and 1 right ranging from 16-20mm. I trigger tonight and have my IUI 9am on Wednesday. My abdomen has been feeling pretty full and sore yesterday and today. Plus I have a nice UTI as well, so generally feeling pretty crappy. I'm so ready to ovulate just to get my ovaries to get back to their normal size!


----------



## Tella

That's great news!!! GL with ur trigger tonight and IUI on wednesday! Hope it brings that illusive bfp for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - what meds were you on this time if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Great news daydream, I mean the follies/trigger/IUI, the uti can just get lost already! Hate those with a passion. I felt that way with lots of large follicles too, ovaries must be huge and pushing everything around. Good luck wednesday! Ps just remember the needle is no big deal.


----------



## daydream

I'm on Gonal F this cycle, 150 iu on CD3-CD8. 

Thanks Hopeful, surprisingly with the gonal f, I've gotten used to the needle, so I'm not feeling too bad about it. Ready for the IUI and my TWW! :)


----------



## drsquid

so i talked to him today. he said that at ucsf they did a sperm count on every sample everytime and it was pretty much always normal. that sperm donors are selected for their ability to produce super high counts. he apparently didnt realize that it was really bugging me and that the reason they dont do it is because it is a waste of money for the patient (greater than $100 lab charge for "analysis") and really doesnt mean much in terms of outcome (in that even if it is "low" for a donor, it is still high). that being said im still getting it checked next time.. i think a lot of my being upset was just a general hormonal depression/anger thing. usually when i get that way it is sort of free floating and this time i had something to point it at. he again told me what i pretty much already knew which is that i dont qualify as "infertile" as you have to have tried for 6 months and failed, which i havent, and i still fall in the range of statistically normal. he gave me the option of sticking with femara for another cycle or going on to injectibles. and i decided to go with the injectibles because apparently stats with femara are 5-10% per cycle and injectibles put it up to 20% or so. i feel a lot better


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - thanks for sharing! How many rounds of clomid did you have to do before they put you on the gonal F? Is that an injectable? Sorry about all of the questions, I'm new to this!


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:



> daydream - thanks for sharing! How many rounds of clomid did you have to do before they put you on the gonal F? Is that an injectable? Sorry about all of the questions, I'm new to this!

No worries! We all have questions in this crazy journey. haha

I did clomid on Cycle #12 from my OB; this was unmonitored so I have no clue how many follicles I released, and it was TI, not IUI. Cycle #13 I did nothing because I was getting tested with my RE. Cycle #14 did 5mg Femara (my RE prefers this because it has less side effects), got 2, maybe 3, follicles, with IUI. Cycle #15 did 5mg Femara, only got one follicle, with IUI. Because I wasn't responding as well to the Femara, my RE suggested we do the gonal f, which are injections.


----------



## drsquid

i did 1 unmedicated, 2 with femara. i think my doc wanted to do another with femara but i decided i wanted to go with gonal f because the chances are higher.


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> i did 1 unmedicated, 2 with femara. i think my doc wanted to do another with femara but i decided i wanted to go with gonal f because the chances are higher.

Sounds like we're really similar! Hopefully gonal f is just what we need :)


----------



## Casper72

iAmJustTTC said:


> Sorry about the BFN but hopefully this time it will work. They had to use about 2 on me as well and the second one finally worked but it was rather uncomfortable. I didnt have any spotting or anything since and I am supposed to test on Sunday but i'm trying to hold on as long as I can. I have been having a few symptoms and I hope it means good news. Did you have any symptoms or anything in your 2WW? FX this is your month!!

I had symptoms that seemed different than months prior, but looking back on it, I think they could have been due to the trigger shot. 

I went today and have 3 large follies so IUI will happen tomorrow as planned. The nurse has me a little scared. Right after my ultrasound she asked if I had signed a multiples consent form and said that she would have to call my doctor to make sure it's ok to go ahead with the IUI since all 3 of my follies are 23cm. I had more than one follie last month, but all were different sizes and smaller than 23cm so I guess it was not a concern. They didn't make me sign a consent form last time. 

No trigger shot this month either since I got a positive OPK test this morning. Hopefully the IUI goes a little smoother this time....not so much pain and bleeding.


----------



## Nicker

GL Casper!


----------



## ashknowsbest

daydream - isn't 2 or 3 follicles good though? Why did he think you weren't responding good to the femera? Sorry to pry! I just thought if you have 2 or 3 follicles I thought that was a good response to medication ... =\


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> daydream - isn't 2 or 3 follicles good though? Why did he think you weren't responding good to the femera? Sorry to pry! I just thought if you have 2 or 3 follicles I thought that was a good response to medication ... =\

yep 2-3 are good, but since the last cycle I had with Femara I only had one and didn't even have smaller ones forming, she felt my body had stopped responding well to the Femara. Basically when I had first gone in to see her, we could see lots of small follicles, but my last cycle, she had to search and only saw the one.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Makes sense =D Well thanks for sharing, I hate asking sometimes cause I seem to be prying but I'm just trying to understand this whole TTC thing! It's all so complicated! I hope my body keeps responding to the clomid. I'm worried, I mean my insurance company requires that I try with clomid for 3 times before moving on to injectables but I wonder if my body stops responding to clomid if I'll be able to move onto injectables or femera .... hmmm, maybe I'll call them?


----------



## daydream

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh okay! Makes sense =D Well thanks for sharing, I hate asking sometimes cause I seem to be prying but I'm just trying to understand this whole TTC thing! It's all so complicated! I hope my body keeps responding to the clomid. I'm worried, I mean my insurance company requires that I try with clomid for 3 times before moving on to injectables but I wonder if my body stops responding to clomid if I'll be able to move onto injectables or femera .... hmmm, maybe I'll call them?

sorry I can't remember, how many follicles did you have with the clomid this time? 

When are you looking to test? FX! Hopefully you won't need any more cycles :)


----------



## daydream

Oh Ash - sorry I just reread the previous pages and saw you're in a new cycle. Well GL and hopefully you'll have plenty of follicles in your scan coming up


----------



## drsquid

This is all out of pOcket so I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi Casper, at my hospital here in the UK, they won't go with 3 full grown follies as there is a high risk of multiple births, so they would have to abort the cycle - you are lucky they are letting you go ahead this month. How exciting, we would be lucky to get one baby, but twins or triplets, ah fab!!


----------



## Tella

daydream > almost time for the TWW :thumbup: I will be 1 day behind you :D

drsquid > Im glad you got some answers from the doc. Im glad you going with injectables, it seems like most are responding much better on it.

casper > GL with your IUI tomorrow, we gonna be a few doing this TWW together :D

AFM > Had my follie scan this morning, and all looks great :D I have 2 on the left of 26mm & 18mm and 1 on the right that is 14mm that might catch up but not sure. Doing trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday morning. It is perfect timing as its my stepdad, that passed away 4 years ago, birthday so I hope it brings us some luck! Im also feeling very bloated and it hurts if I sit forward for to long.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

:dust: everyone! Looks like we are going to have a few in the tww again! I wish you all the bfp you are looking for!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I had 1 follicle that was 22mm so it was mature and ready to go I did have another follicle growing but it wasn't big enough, that was on 50mg clomid. This time I took 100mg so I'm really hoping I have more than 1 follicle!


----------



## daydream

Tella - GL to you tomorrow!

AFM - IUI this morning went smooth; she said I looked very fertile (which I could tell because WOAH so much EWCM with the gonal). I've been feeling crampy in my ovaries, so it seems we timed it perfectly with ovulation. They said sperm looked excellent; I didn't get counts or anything. Just going to trust that we put our best shot in there and cross my fingers! one or two please, no more than that! When I was in last, she did say because I have three good follicles I have the risk of higher multiples, so now I'm more scared of that. Funny because usually I would just assume that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Casper72

Step Mummy - We will take what we get, but since we already have a housefull and are just hoping for one together, any more than that would make things a bit crowded. I just want a BFP already!


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, I will update properly tomorrow from my pc. But iui went great, waiting to O now. But DH's numbers where great! 30mil with 100% motility, so now the little :spermy: must just swim and find an eggy! PUPO for the next 13 days! :dust:


----------



## Casper72

Tella-Glad everything went well. I'm right there with you.....how long are you cycles? Mine are about 31 days so I still have 13 days until AF expected.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, I have this really weird like .. pressure pain very low on my right side. I'm assuming it's because of the clomid ... it's uncomfortable but not unbearable. I've also been having sharp pains on and off on my right side. I wouldn't be surprised if I had a cyst or something on that ovary this time because of the way its been feeling. I'm starting to get really excited for my follicle scan, thank goodness it's only 2 days away!


----------



## drsquid

ash- my ovaries are def hurting this cycle. i get to go back tomorrow and get an e2 level and us.. def curious. i have my fingers crossed for iui next thurs cause im off and itd be the easiest day for me. hope your scan goes well

tella -yay


----------



## ashknowsbest

What dose of clomid were you on ? Is this your first IUI? I only had 1 follicle last cycle on clomid so I'm curious to see whether I have more than one this time or not! I hope so! Let me know how your scan goes!


----------



## drsquid

ash- if you are asking me.. this will be my 4th iui. i did natural first round, 2 rounds of femara (with 2 follicles both times). and now im doing injectibles


----------



## ashknowsbest

Are you unexplained infertility or have you been diagnosed with something like pcos? Endo?


----------



## drsquid

none of the above. im single and 39. according to the doc i dont even count as infertile at this point because ive only tried 3 times and that is still in the range of normal. no pcos, no endo. nl hsg, good response to femara. perfectly timed iui (particularly the last time) but.. nada so far. i am paying out of pocket and this is all making me crazy so i decided i wanted to cough up the cash (and time) to jump to injections because the odds were so much better


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Well thanks for sharing! I get nervous because I'm unexplained and I've been TTC for 15 months now so ... I get nervous when I see that it didn't work for 4 times! =/ Well I really hope the injectables work for you! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

sorry.. it can be hard to find people whose situation is similar to your own and even if you do , it is a trap to compare.. i have 4 friends in the same situation as me who all succeeded on their first try, no meds etc. my friend who took the longest to get pregnant was 3 tries at iui. my doctor keeps telling me that comparing isnt fair and it doesnt make sense. i cant back up iui with bd. i cant 'just relax' and get a natural pregnancy etc.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yeah I understand! It is really hard to find people in a similar situation and then when you do find someone it is unfair to compare yourself to them! Ah, TTC is just a rough journey all together. Well best of luck! I really hope the injectables work for you!


----------



## Chiqui

Hello ladies,

I am 34. I have been ttc for 6 years now. My husband is 35.
I am currently in my 2ww and waiting for a BFP:thumbup:

Medication: Letrozole, Gonal 300, Levaris, Cetrotide & Nuveril.
I experienced no Symptoms until the Nuveril(trigger shot)
Got cramps that's all.. 
March 18- trigger shot
March 19/20 IUI'S

Now just waiting for my blood test on April 3,2012.
Praying for a BFP.


----------



## Tella

Casper > Its devine to have so many TWW buddies :happydance: and then bump buddies :winkwink: My cycle is 28days when on meds but I have a beta on the 10th of April which will be 12dpo.

ash > I hope its not a cyst but rather a nice big follie growing.

drsquid > This was my first cycle on injectables and my ovaries was sore as hell since tuesday. So it seems like its got to do with the meds.

Chiqui > Fx'd for a bfp on the 3rd. Are you testing early or are you gonna wait till beta?

AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. Didn&#8217;t get any cramping like the last two cycles, just achy ovaries since Tuesday but that is gone now. So I definitely O'd yesterday. Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.

Good luck to all yo lovely ladies waiting to O and to those in the TWW I pray it brings you a very well deserved BFP!!!! 
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Casper72

Chiqui said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am 34. I have been ttc for 6 years now. My husband is 35.
> I am currently in my 2ww and waiting for a BFP:thumbup:
> 
> Medication: Letrozole, Gonal 300, Levaris, Cetrotide & Nuveril.
> I experienced no Symptoms until the Nuveril(trigger shot)
> Got cramps that's all..
> March 18- trigger shot
> March 19/20 IUI'S
> 
> Now just waiting for my blood test on April 3,2012.
> Praying for a BFP.

Welcome. Praying for BFP for you too!


----------



## Chiqui

Thank you Tella FX"D for u too!!! 

I am going to wait till Beta. I am way to nervous to test on my own.
My husband says he doesn't trust the store bought test and that the doctor's know why they schedule the blood test when they do.

Thank you for the good wishes!!!


----------



## Chiqui

Casper 72 thank you for the Prayer. I will be praying for you as well!!!

FX'D for BFP.

Toodles.


----------



## daydream

Tella said:


> AFM > The IUI went well, not sore at all. We had 30mil/ml with 100% motility and it had good progression. Didnt get any cramping like the last two cycles, just achy ovaries since Tuesday but that is gone now. So I definitely O'd yesterday. Had acupuncture today and it was awesome as always. Not sure if I told you girls but im a POAS addict this cycle, I bought 12hpts and a digi. Started talking them today, so 11 to go :D You can follow the progression of the sticks on my journal.

My ovaries were super sore Sunday - IUI day this cycle. I was so relieved yesterday to wake up and feel normal again.


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Drsquid - is it cd10 for you? If so there is still lots of time for those puppies to grow. I hope everything goes according to plan!


----------



## drsquid

nope cycle day 7. if anything they are growing a bit too fast. he will let me know what to change my dosage of gonal f to after they get the e2 results. we may also end up starting the antagonist at some point. f/u us day 10 (monday)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah I see. It's good they keep a nice close tab and alter meds accordingly. So exciting for you!


----------



## AMN21

Hi ladies! I have a question? Have any of you taken Clomid and your body not respond to it? 

This is my first cycle on Clomid 150mg. I am currently CD15. I took it CD3-7 and was hoping to do the IUI yesterday and today. I went in and they did some b/w and then I went in for my u/s and I had a 12mm and 14mm follicle on the right and about 8-10 less than 10mm and on the left I had 1 follicle at 15mm and about 8 less than 10mm on that side as well so they said well come back Sunday and hopefully we can do the IUI Sunday and Monday. Then I got a call from my nurse a little later and she said my RE wants to cancel this cycle because my b/w showed my estrogen was low. My body didn't really take to the Clomid. 

So we are going to try naturally this cycle and then I go back day 3 of my next cycle and we are going to use the injections. I feel bummed we couldn't do the b2b IUIs this cycle but I'm excited to use the injections because I know my body responds to them as I have used them before to donate eggs to my sister. Also my nurse said the injection cycles are a little bit shorter too, maybe a CD10 and 11 IUI. We were going to do the injections next time if this IUI had not worked anyways. I'm thankful to have such a good RE who didn't waste my time or money!

GL to all of you and thanks in advance for any replies! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Some ladies don't respond well to it. Don't feel upset, I know ladies who had to move strait to injections and it worked wonders for them! It could be your perfect thing to get you your bfp! Good luck! Just cause they don't do IUI doesn't mean you can't get some home OPK's and do some bd every other day then every day once it's positive. That 15 mm sounds like your lead and in a couple days it may be mature and release!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the doctors. Three follicles, two on the right side 22mm, 16mm and one on the left side, 13mm. Doctor took blood and wants to see if I'm having my LH surge and if I am then we're going to do the ovidrel tonight and then IUI Monday and if I'm not having LH surge we're going to give the 16mm and 13mm a day or two more to grow and do the ovidrel tomorrow night and then IUI on Tuesday. I'm feeling happy! :) Oh and my lining was 9mm so that was good news too since I was really worried that my lining would be horrible! 

I can't wait for the IUI now. I told OH that we might be getting pregnant with twins =D


----------



## AMN21

Hopeful42nd said:


> Some ladies don't respond well to it. Don't feel upset, I know ladies who had to move strait to injections and it worked wonders for them! It could be your perfect thing to get you your bfp! Good luck! Just cause they don't do IUI doesn't mean you can't get some home OPK's and do some bd every other day then every day once it's positive. That 15 mm sounds like your lead and in a couple days it may be mature and release!

Thats the plan! Maybe we'll get lucky and get a natural BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

AMN >Sorry to hear that you didn&#8217;t respond to it. :hugs:

ash > :happydance: hope you are Surging and you get your IUI tomorrow!!!

AFM > Otherwise not much to report! 3DPO and waiting :coffee:


----------



## AMN21

Thanks Tella! Fingers crossed you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

well I didn't get a call from the doctor yesterday so I'm assuming that I'm not surging because they would have called if I was, so Ovidrel tonight and then IUI Tuesday morning!


----------



## Tella

Thanks AMN!!!!

Ash, good luck wiht the trigger!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> well I didn't get a call from the doctor yesterday so I'm assuming that I'm not surging because they would have called if I was, so Ovidrel tonight and then IUI Tuesday morning!

:dust:


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Okay so this thread was sitting with no activity for a while. Updates ladies. How is everyone doing?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hopeful - I'm on my third IUI, and I go in tomorrow to check my follicles. We did 100mg clomid and we're going to trigger 24 hours before IUI instead of 36. I also got engaged Friday night :) My honey proposed to me after being together for 2 years and I'm very excited and looking forward to planning our wedding :) 

I hope everything is well with everybody else!


----------



## never2late70

ashknowsbest said:


> Hopeful - I'm on my third IUI, and I go in tomorrow to check my follicles. We did 100mg clomid and we're going to trigger 24 hours before IUI instead of 36. I also got engaged Friday night :) My honey proposed to me after being together for 2 years and I'm very excited and looking forward to planning our wedding :)
> 
> I hope everything is well with everybody else!

Congratulations! That is so awesome :happydance:

I had my second trigger on Thursday 34 hours before the IUI Crossing fingers that this is our month. 

Prayers and Blessings!
~Angie


----------



## Hopeful42nd

That's wonderful news Ash :) see good news and things come when you need them most. I think maybe this IUI will be a good one for you! The happiness from engagement, might make things happen.


----------



## drsquid

ash- congrats


----------



## s08

We unfortunately moved on to IVF after 3 unsuccessful IUI's. I started stims yesterday, so we are on our way to that long sought-after BFP!

Congratulations Ash! Will you have a big wedding?


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Glad to hear you are close to your bfp s08! Sorry the IUI's didn't pan out.


----------



## drsquid

S08- me too. Just emotionally can't take it anymore. Ivf hopefully will be faster.


----------



## never2late70

drsquid said:


> S08- me too. Just emotionally can't take it anymore. Ivf hopefully will be faster.

I feel ya. We may go to IVF if this cycle doesn't pan out. I am 41 and have no time to lose.

Prayers and Blessings,
~Angie


----------



## Chiqui

I am back in the tww. Had to back to back Iui's on May/13/14.
Now just praying for a BFP :baby:

I wish there was a method that guaranteed pregnancy!!!
This wait is horrible!!!:wacko:


Well I just have to remain positive and keep myself busy.

FXD


----------



## Step Mummy

I had mine on 14th too, yes it is horrible, this is my 4th iui!

Fx for us both! X


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Ah, so few things in life are guaranteed. Your right though, such an emotional thing, it's so unfair it isnt easier. The both of you, good luck and :dust: in your 2ww! I hope this one is the trick for the both of you.


----------



## Tella

Fx'd for all you girls in the TWW!!!!!!!!!!


----------

